# E3 - 2013 Boogaloo edition



## Deathbringerpt (May 15, 2013)

Another pre-E3 boring stream for Konami, aside from MGS V and LoS 2, I don't know what the fuck they're gonna talk about.

Nintendo is take a queue from them, it seems.



So, predictions?

- Shitty prerecorded Konami presentation, still doesn't match 2010's insanity.

- PS4 console reveal, new Final Fantasy revealed at Sony conference. It's not a refurbished Versus XIII or Agni's Philosophy.

- Phantom Pain trailer, Hayter is voicing BB, didjurikeit.jpg

- MS conference has Ghosts demo take the stage. Console reveal, lots of silly buzzwords like STREAMING SOCIAL CONTENT TAILORED JUST FOR YOU THAT YOU CAN SHARE, TWEET, REBLOG, THE POSSIBILITIES ARE TRULY INFINITY™. Halo 5 or something.

- Nintendo reveal actual games for Wii U in a stroke of genius/desperation. They aren't out 'til next year.

-EA conference has a self-referential "Worst Company" joke somewhere because they totally get gamer comedy. TOR expansion packs, lots & lots of Star Wars Whoring, it has only just begun. Battlefield 4 demo.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 15, 2013)

EA will have its own conference? Oh boy..


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 15, 2013)

Guess Ill post this here again


----------



## Blunt (May 15, 2013)

All I really want from E3 this year is seeing the PS4 console and hopefully getting a new color or bundle (that has a monochrome system) of the 3ds xl. I'm glad to be surprised by anything else, but those are the only two things I'm actively hoping for.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 31, 2013)

subbed.......................


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 31, 2013)

Well Blunt, you interested in the MH4 XL?


----------



## Patchouli (May 31, 2013)

I'm going to make a list of predictions here. 

*Konami Conference*: Kojima will walk out on stage with the only known copy of Zone of the Enders 3, then immediately throw it down and start stomping on it. 

*Nintendo Conference*: Reggie will walk out on stage, make funny looking faces, introduce Iwata, and then walk off. Iwata will walk on stage and announce the next Super Smash Bros game, as well as 13 other exclusives. Nintendo fanboys will fill the conference room with semen, and Reggie and Iwata will kayak out of the room on the river of sperm. All the while not mentioning anything about 3rd parties. 

*Microsoft Conference*: Some poor actors that aren't getting paid enough will have to show off the new capabilities of the Kinect. This will result in uncomfortable moments that will later be put into youtube e3 fail compilations. Then Microsoft will reveal their exclusives, which will almost all be first-person shooters and sports games. The ones that won't be will be Rare's kinect game, Viva Pinata: Two Loco, and Thief (which will be the only good game they announce.)

*EA Conference*: Mass Effect 4 hints. They'll ramble about their new engine and how "unifying their games with one engine" will greatly improve things. The audience will then have to pay $15 listen to the second half of their conference.

*Ubisoft*: They'll announce the release date for their new Splinter Cell game by having their CEO dress as Sam Fisher. He'll then proceed to sneak up and assassinate a member of the audience. When panic sets in, a ship will sail into the room, carried by the Nintendo fanboy's semen. Another employee in an Edward Kenway costume will proceed to jump down and assassinate more audience members. 

*Sony*: Kaz will walk out onto the stage and take off his pants. The crowd will immediately swarm him and start fighting each other to suck his cock. He'll record the entire thing, and then show the crowd the video on their new 4k televisions to demonstrate just how crisp the picture is. Square-Enix will then do their presentation, where they publicly execute their former CEO, and announce that the dark days are behind us all. A 4k screen behind them will then show a trailer for KH3, Versus, FF15.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 31, 2013)

Nintendo isnt having a Conference wigga


----------



## Patchouli (May 31, 2013)

I could have swore they said they were doing something over their...Christ, what's it called. Nintendo...Direct?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 31, 2013)

Smaller targeted events to get the important message to people/investors/publicists/customers

So they have like 5 things happening in that space in time in addition to Nintendo Directs. While the Ouya is out in the parking lot


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 31, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> *Ubisoft*: They'll announce the release date for their new Splinter Cell game by having their CEO dress as Sam Fisher. He'll then proceed to sneak up and assassinate a member of the audience. When panic sets in, a ship will sail into the room, carried by the Nintendo fanboy's semen. Another employee in an Edward Kenway costume will proceed to jump down and assassinate more audience members. .



And in the midst of carnage, flowing blood and screams of horror, Ubisoft gladly announces that they're delaying Rayman: Legends again because they're working on the PC and 3DS versions. Exclusive costumes of games no one remembers are then presented.

The Edward Kenway costume guy claps.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 31, 2013)

Then Order Sol appears with Robo Ky to rain all Hell down on them


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 31, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> I could have swore they said they were doing something over their...Christ, what's it called. Nintendo...Direct?



Yeah, a Nintendo Direct in June 11 at 10:AM EST before E3 :amazed


----------



## Patchouli (May 31, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> And in the midst of carnage, flowing blood and screams of horror, Ubisoft gladly announces that they're delaying Rayman: Legends again because they're working on the PC and 3DS versions. Exclusive costumes of games no one remembers are then presented.
> 
> The Edward Kenway costume guy claps.



Just had a mental image of Edward clapping by himself, Looking at the terrified audience, and indicating for them to clap too.



Malvingt2 said:


> Yeah, a Nintendo Direct in June 11 at 10:AM EST before E3 :amazed



Will have to make note of the time. 

I want to watch all the conferences, no matter how bad they'll potentially be.


----------



## αshɘs (May 31, 2013)

I just want Gabe to show up at the Sony conf again and fucking announce IT ;_;


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 31, 2013)

God, I'm balls deep in exams next week. I'm gonna miss most of this shit when it happens.


----------



## Scizor (May 31, 2013)

I have an exam _on_ June 11, lol.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 1, 2013)

It's great to be on vacation, I'll miss nothing. 

I know people just hate the name, but I wouldn't mind one bit if the next 3D Mario is Super Mario Universe. It would be like galaxy, but amidst all the space levels on smaller celestial bodies there would also be "grounded" levels, where you go to planets so big that they have their own levels on the planet's surface. 

And it would have the most levels out of any Mario game ever, combining 8 planets worth of grounded levels and another galaxy's worth of space levels. And no 6 levels per world kind of crap like 3D Land, I'm talking 8-10 levels per section. I want over 200 unique levels up in this bitch.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 1, 2013)

Rofl. Nintendo has 13 exclusives?? I thought they only have 3?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 1, 2013)

Also, on a more interesting note, we obviously see M&L from the Mario & Luigi series show up in those silhouettes... except this Nintendo Direct is supposed to be all about WiiU games. And if those silhouettes really are from Dream Team, then that makes it the only 3DS game to show up among all those WiiU game silhouettes.

Perhaps it's actually a Mario & Luigi RPG for the WiiU?

Time will tell.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 1, 2013)

No. It will be super mario world 470.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 1, 2013)

Perfect Dark Zero was called that because Rare knew the name of the new console 8 years ago.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 1, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 




1. Nintendo
2. Sony
3. Microsoft
4. Ubisoft
5. EA
6. Konami
7. Capcom
8. THQ
9. Activision
10. SquareEnix


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 1, 2013)

GT.com still riding dat M$ dick


----------



## Blunt (Jun 1, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Well Blunt, you interested in the MH4 XL?


This sums up my feels about the MH4 XL:


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 2, 2013)

> THURSDAY, JUNE 6
> 
> Konami Pre-E3 Show
> 10am PST (3am AEST)
> ...





Here's the schedule according to shittaku. 

Keep in mind the Nintendo conference will be done with Nintendo Direct.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 2, 2013)

June 10th?

Turns out I'm going to see it after all, sweet.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 2, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> Here's the schedule according to shittaku.
> 
> Keep in mind the Nintendo conference will be done with Nintendo Direct.



Days marked for massive lulz.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 3, 2013)

I have direct Tv and the only day it is going to be on is Monday the 10th and only covering x-box...lame I do not want to watch it online. Looks like I will not be seeing much.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 3, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sfQ75gr2znA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 3, 2013)

Big when Nintendo was cool and wasn't pandering to old people.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 3, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VE2Dc1sx71U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 3, 2013)

And then everyone hated Twilight Princess.

No taste ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 3, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> And then everyone hated Twilight Princess.
> 
> No taste ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



glad that I loved that game... :amazed


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 3, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> And then everyone hated Twilight Princess.
> 
> No taste ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



Twilight Princess deserves the hate, worst 3D Zelda ever made, no contest.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 3, 2013)

That's a weird way of saying Skyward Sword.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 3, 2013)

SS is better solely for the fact that you actually have to try to not die, as opposed to TP where everything dies in three hits or less and only does a quarter heart of damage.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 3, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> Twilight Princess deserves the hate, worst 3D Zelda ever made, no contest.





Deathbringerpt said:


> That's a weird way of saying Skyward Sword.





First Tsurugi said:


> SS is better solely for the fact that you actually have to try to not die, as opposed to TP where everything dies in three hits or less and only does a quarter heart of damage.



Oh well


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 3, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> That's a weird way of saying Skyward Sword.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 3, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sfQ75gr2znA[/YOUTUBE]



Wow, just wow.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 3, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> SS is better *solely* for the fact that you actually have to try to not die, as opposed to TP where everything dies in three hits or less and only does a quarter heart of damage.



Not really, no. "Simon says" motion combat and the usual "here's 360 ways not to die" doesn't make Skyward Sword the Dark Souls of Zelda. Every 3D Zelda is piss easy, using difficulty as an argument is moot.

The linear structure, tremendous handholding, dropping sidequests for fetch quests and the sheer amount of backtracking which is, you know, actual game design is what makes it the worse Zelda.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm hoping this E3 redeems for the years of mediocrity


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 3, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Not really, no. "Simon says" motion combat and the usual "here's 360 ways not to die" doesn't make Skyward Sword the Dark Souls of Zelda. Every 3D Zelda is piss easy, using difficulty as an argument is moot.



In Skyward Sword, you will die if you try to Leeroy your way through. In Twilight Princess, you have to literally be trying to get yourself killed to die.

It's far from Dark Souls hard, but TP may as well be Kirby's Epic Yarn in terms of difficulty.



> The linear structure, tremendous handholding, dropping sidequests for fetch quests and the sheer amount of backtracking which is, you know, actual game design is what makes it the worse Zelda.



I never said SS is flawless, far from it. TP however has just as many flaws if not more, including piss easy difficulty, huge empty locations, lack of sidequests, tedious fetchquests, an abundance of useless items, and plenty of linearity (wolf sections).


----------



## creative (Jun 3, 2013)

I don't get why twilight princess gets treated like shit. i thought all zelda fan's wanted their zelda games to look more like X-men's "days of future past". I thought skyward was tits up boring but I was all like "hey, atleast link actually gets to bang zelda in the end".

shout outs to nintendo for getting an e3 booth if only to repeat what they already said in nintendo direct. I really hope final fantasy crystal chronicles gets that HD remake treatment.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 3, 2013)

Seeing as Twilight princess is my favorite 3D Zelda, I fail to see how the wolf sections, the big wide spaces ( which are full of FUN) The wolf parts are fun too.

Skyward Sword felt like the overworld was shit but the dungeons were fantastic. The overworld in TP was awesome( but there was a lot less places too goof off in villages) 
The backtracking wasnt so much of an issue for those dungeons, but it also made the overworld lack a little more


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 3, 2013)

Don't see how the huge sections in TP are fun, once you get over the WOW! factor of riding through them on horseback once or twice there's nothing more to see, and it just becomes tedious having to traverse them over and over.

As for the wolf sections, if you think gathering the tears of light was fun I have to question your judgement.

SS didn't have much in the way of a traditional overworld, but I didn't really mind since the land sections were quite populated; it took effort just to keep moving forward.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 3, 2013)

Lol fuck Zelda. I want a new HD metroid prime and I hope that it's as good as the first metroid prime and not as shitty as metroid prime 3. 

I want Sony to announce legend of dragoon 2 and a new midevil so that gaming can come back to its former glory again.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 3, 2013)

These motherfuckers ruined Skyward Sword for me.

If you've ever wondered how to make a grown man cry in fear, these fuckers will do it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 3, 2013)

I have to say... I am really looking forward to the Retro game.. I want to see what it is... 8 more days...


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 3, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> These motherfuckers ruined Skyward Sword for me.
> 
> If you've ever wondered how to make a grown man cry in fear, these fuckers will do it.



You big baby it wasn't that bad. 

However hearing them sharpen their knives in the background while chasing me made me thought I was going to be dinner.

Meanwhile Miyamoto is laughing in the background.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 3, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> You big baby.



That more or less sums up my situation. It's why I avoid horror games at all costs.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 3, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> Don't see how the huge sections in TP are fun, once you get over the WOW! factor of riding through them on horseback once or twice there's nothing more to see, and it just becomes tedious having to traverse them over and over.
> 
> As for the wolf sections, if you think gathering the tears of light was fun I have to question your judgement.
> 
> SS didn't have much in the way of a traditional overworld, but I didn't really mind since the land sections were quite populated; it took effort just to keep moving forward.



Gathering the tears was ridiculous yeah, but I came to love those parts too XD I just really really really liked TP(you get more control going wolf later in the game, and I just loved that part of it)

Yeah thats what is good about SS.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 3, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> That more or less sums up my situation. It's why I avoid horror games at all costs.



That wasn't even close to horror. And I scare easily.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 3, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> These motherfuckers ruined Skyward Sword for me.
> 
> If you've ever wondered how to make a grown man cry in fear, these fuckers will do it.



Yeah the Silent Realms were pretty fun, nothing gets the tension going like the timer running out.



Malvingt2 said:


> I have to say... I am really looking forward to the Retro game.. I want to see what it is... 8 more days...



Hopefully it'll be worth the weight wait. I hope they give us a lot of info, and not just a trailer.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Lol fuck Zelda. I want a new HD metroid prime and I hope that it's as good as the first metroid prime and not as shitty as metroid prime 3.
> 
> I want Sony to announce legend of dragoon 2 and a new midevil so that gaming can come back to its former glory again.



Prime 3 was far from shitty. If I had to rank the Prime games, it would be Prime 2 > Prime 1 = Prime 3.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 4, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> In Skyward Sword, you will die if you try to Leeroy your way through. In Twilight Princess, you have to literally be trying to get yourself killed to die.
> 
> It's far from Dark Souls hard, but TP may as well be Kirby's Epic Yarn in terms of difficulty.



Again, all Zeldas are piss easy. All of them. Saying that one is easier than the other is absolutely pointless since no one never ever played any 3D Zelda for its compelling difficulty. Sorry but "If I play like a retard in Skyward Sword, I might die!" doesn't convince me about the difference in quality between SS and TP. Especially since, like I said, you still have every single protective/healing items that you add in previous games and more since all potions are upgradable (Through amazing fetchquests)

It's all about design and the adventure at the end of the day.



First Tsurugi said:


> I never said SS is flawless, far from it. TP however has just as many flaws if not more, including piss easy difficulty, huge empty locations, lack of sidequests, tedious fetchquests, an abundance of useless items, and plenty of linearity (wolf sections).



Well, I never saw TP as flawless as well, just that it's better than Skyward Sword. With that said, let me address every criticism you pointed.



> including piss easy difficulty



Welcome to 3D Zelda.



> huge empty locations



Hey, look. Another guy who misses the point of the Hyrule fields or the Gerudo Desert being so expansive so it can provide a proper battlefield for mounted combat. Color me surprised.

Ever baited a warthog riding moblin into hitting a stone wall, projecting the fucker out of his mount GTA style while you gloriously jump over the wall and snipe the friend with your bow and arrow?

Then you don't know DICK about Twilight Princess. And you need proper space to pull shit like that off. And even if you didn't like the horse riding in TP (Which is the best in the series) or eventually found it tedious, you always had teleportation which came fairly early in the game.

And speaking of empty locations with nothing to do, how's that cloud area going for you?



> lack of sidequests



Just because you didn't play them, doesn't mean they weren't there. It certainly has less than Ocarina of Time and especially Majora's Mask, the king of side quests and world building but it sure as hell has more than Wind Waker and certainly more than Skyward Sword which is fucking pathetic in that regard.



> tedious fetchquests



Let's not use this argument when we're defending Skyward Sword, the grand, crowned king of fetch quests. The entire leveling system is a giant fucking fetch quest, the game keeps telling and forcing you how "important" and crucial it is when the differences and upgrades are mediocre or bland at best. It's fucking pointless.

TP has the typical "character fetch quest" which is too big and the reward is fucking nothing but it's really the only culprit. Tear hunt is repeated 3 times and are spread far and wide between in order not become intrusive like the CONSTANT bullshit of SS or the terrible shard hunt of Wind Waker.



> an abundance of useless items



WELCOME TO 3D ZELDA.

And at least they were fucking cool in their respective dungeons. The spinner? Shit's awesome. Plus they were usable in sporadic periods, like the outdoor caves and the Fairy trials. And the ball and chain provided variety of items to the combat.



> and plenty of linearity (wolf sections).



Again, few and far between. And they were complemented by the, you know, lack of linearity of the rest of the game. Unlike Skyward Sword.


That said, I don't hate Skyward Sword. I like all 3D Zeldas. Sure, every single Zelda since Majora's Mask has been disappointing but I've always liked them in one way or the other. Every single one of those disappointing Zeldas had amazing, climaxes in their final setpieces and Skyward Sword was fucking amazing.



Death-kun said:


> Prime 3 was far from shitty. If I had to rank the Prime games, it would be Prime 2 > Prime 1 = Prime 3.



I've seen people like 2 more than 1 and people like 1 more than 2 but I've NEVER seen anyone saying that 1 is as good as 3. I thought that 3 being the worst of them was an universal opinion.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I never actually played Echoes. The game is so fucking expensive online nowadays


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2013)

Prime 3 is just as good as Prime 1, imo. Prime 3's biggest problem is that it was on the Wii and didn't do a lot different besides Wiimote controls, and therefore was not seen in such a revolutionary light as Prime 1 was. But I like to try and judge games without thinking about their prequels/sequels too much, and in that case Prime 3 was fun as fuck.

However, Prime 2 is the best. If you ever get a chance to play it, do so as soon as you get the disc into your hands. One of the best games on the Gamecube, and one of my most favorite games ever.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> That's a weird way of saying Skyward Sword.



I know you're like trying to do a thing here, but Skyward Sword is a much better game than Twilight Princess.

Even Miyamoto agrees that TP was a disappointment. 

Its practically canon now.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2013)

DuckTales Remastered confirmed for PC. Should be seeing some new stuff from it at E3.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 4, 2013)

Furious George said:


> Even Miyamoto agrees that TP was a disappointment.



Like that's gospel . He's the type of guy who says Donkey Kong country is the "proof" that people will play games with pretty graphics and mediocre gameplay and then goes on to make Nintendogs and Wii Music and shit. And then strips the RPG aspects of the Mario Paper series just because his precious Mario can't be more complex than jumping on turtles.

He knows his shit but he's not perfect and he also says his fair share of bullshit.

That said, OPINIONS.



Death-kun said:


> DuckTales Remastered confirmed for PC. Should be seeing some new stuff from it at E3.



Oh Capcom, just keep doing shit like this and people will stop treating you like a Jew in Nazi Germany.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Like that's gospel . He's the type of guy who says Donkey Kong country is the "proof" that people will play games with pretty graphics and mediocre gameplay and then goes on to make Nintendogs and Wii Music and shit. And then strips the RPG aspects of the Mario Paper series just because his precious Mario can't be more complex than jumping on turtles.





Point taken. 

Be that as it may, your feelings on TP are ugly and wrong.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 4, 2013)

Furious George said:


> Be that as it may, your feelings on TP are ugly and wrong.



More like dark and mature like my soul.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2013)

Twilight Princess was a good game. Miyamoto may be amazing, but even he's wrong. It's time for him to grow out of the 1980's and realize that having a great story and engaging characters doesn't inherently detract from the gameplay of a game. The two things that annoy me the most about him are that he's afraid to take risks and is biased about developing and evolving anything he's created past "It's-a me, Mario!" and "Hyaaah!"


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 4, 2013)

And then Sakamoto makes Other M and proves him right.

There'll never be a middle ground in Nintendo.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2013)

The funny thing is that I wouldn't put it past Miyamoto to think that. Not because the story and characters in Other M were actually bad, or anything.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> More like dark and mature like my soul.



Rather than dark and mature, some might say that your soul is gimmicky and trying to hard. 

Some might take it a step further and say that your soul's overworld is closed off and feels claustrophobic, thus discouraging exploration and missing the point of all the other souls in this series... of souls. 

In my opinion, we didn't need another dark and mature soul. This series (of souls) already had one that did it better.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 4, 2013)

Don't push me man, my next dark and mature post will be so edgy, you'll cut yourself just trying to quote it.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2013)

--------------

To get on-topic, I am more excited for The Last of Us than I am excited for anything in E3... so, E3 is pretty much an appetizer this year. 

And I won't like how it will taste, since it will lack any hint of Half-Life.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 4, 2013)

Furious George said:


>



Gotta love how every E3 thread always has a pinch of My Zelda > Your Zelda. It's like a tradition to me now.



Furious George said:


> And I won't like how it will taste, since it will lack any hint of Half-Life.



Gaben will sooner release Ricochet 2 than Half Life 3.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 4, 2013)

I dearly hope when Gaben announces HL3/Portal 3, he plays up the joke about him not being able to count to 3.

I want to see a Rocky'esque montage video of him reading basic arithmetic books.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 4, 2013)

Furious George said:


> --------------
> 
> To get on-topic, I am more excited for The Last of Us than I am excited for anything in E3... so, E3 is pretty much an appetizer this year.
> 
> And I won't like how it will taste, since it will lack any hint of Half-Life.



are you looking forward to the Retro game George?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 4, 2013)

I decided I dont like George^

Psh thinking Mass Effect is any good >_>


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> are you looking forward to the Retro game George?



I'm definitely intrigued. Its hard to be excited though since it could be anything... like Mario Kart 14 or whatever.



St NightRazr said:


> I decided I dont like George^
> 
> Psh thinking Mass Effect is any good >_>



I don't know you. 

But if you have some kind of problem with Mass Effect I'm afraid I can't help you.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2013)

Pokemon XY is the only game worth it for me. However, I can't pass up the lulz.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 4, 2013)

Furious George said:


> I'm definitely intrigued. Its hard to be excited though since it could be anything... like *Mario Kart 14* or whatever.(



God, no. What a waste of talent.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 4, 2013)

Retro rumors are going like this:

StarTropics revival 
Metroid Prime
New IP
MK14
Star Fox?
Two projects : one of Nintendo IP's and a new one


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 4, 2013)

We've been over this. Can't be a new IP since this is a game "everyone" wants them to do.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 4, 2013)

Here's something that will help out with speculation. :33


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> Here's something that will help out with speculation. :33



Didn't know Cawl Awf Dooty sold so well for the Wii.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 4, 2013)

Its a game everyone wants them to do, but one that no one expects them to do
Its also not a new IP because its a New Brand.So its an oldish game. Hence the startropics/Mach speculation
So it could be Raven Blade/Geist (nope nope nope, only in name only )


----------



## Surf (Jun 4, 2013)

Here's your rumored Xbox One lineup. I'm sort of half and half on the list.


> Halo 5
> Killer Instinct
> BANJO KAZOOIE 4
> FORZA 5
> ...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2013)

> *Darkstalkers Reborn *(Wii-U Exclusive. Funded by Nintendo, Dimps + Ono)
> *Marvel Vs Capcom 4* (Both. Eighting + Capcom. Also "Expandable" and also allegedly taking advantage of Microsoft's E-Sports platform tools they gave to developers)
> *Megaman* (both consoles, PC and done by "A very good US developer who you won't expect but would be very happy to hear is doing it")



DO NOT FUCK WITH ME GUYS


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 4, 2013)

DAAAAAAARRRRRRKKKKKKKKK STAAAAAAAALLLLLLLKKKKKKKEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRSSSSSSSS

Are you sure you should be putting a mobile game on that line up ?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 4, 2013)

That list is Fake.. Confirmed on GAF..


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 4, 2013)

Khris said:


> DO NOT FUCK WITH ME GUYS



I agree. If that isn't true someone is dying tonight. 



> That list is Fake.. Confirmed on GAF..



Well can't be helped.


----------



## creative (Jun 4, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> That list is Fake.. Confirmed on GAF..



I don't enjoy heart attacks.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2013)

Meh. I guess it's not all bad. US developed Megaman? No thanks. And as much as I respect Nintendo, their consoles aren't cut out for fighting games.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 4, 2013)

Khris said:


> Meh. I guess it's not all bad. US developed Megaman? No thanks. And as much as I respect Nintendo, their consoles aren't cut out for fighting games.





and don't you ever forget it..


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 4, 2013)

Tell Khris to screw it even harder

Blazblue 3D > all


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> and don't you ever forget it..



I heard some good stuff about the game. But I am sure the FGC didn't open up to it. Hell, it's all been Sony consoles for the tournaments and Xbox for the online stuff. And correct me if I am wrong, but fight/arcade sticks are lacking in Nintendo consoles as well. I just don't see the two worlds being compatible. 

Capcom losing the FGC is huge. 




St NightRazr said:


> Tell Khris to screw it even harder
> 
> Blazblue 3D > all



Handheld. Sorry but that's moot.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 4, 2013)

Since when were arcade sticks not compatible?

Guilty Gear is on the Wii too. And The GameCube was the pinnacle in Fight club brah.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Since when were arcade sticks not compatible?



I just haven't seen any around. So even if there is/was, it's nowhere near the PS3/Xbox stuff. 



> Guilty Gear is on the Wii too. And *The GameCube was the pinnacle in Fight club brah.*



No. That gen had a fighting genre decline anyways. And in case you're missing what I am saying; I am strictly talking FGC.


----------



## creative (Jun 4, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Since when were arcade sticks not compatible?
> 
> Guilty Gear is on the Wii too. And The GameCube was the pinnacle in Fight club brah.




Playing Def jam, melee and soul cal was fun, but let's face it, that fucking C-stick should have been called the "I'm a cheap fucking cunt, watch be break you with my ultimate attack" stick. also marvel vs capcom 2 was on xbox and ps2 so...


----------



## Deimos (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 5, 2013)

Lol noobs believing marvel vs capcom 4 and darkstalkers exist on xbot1  

Cant stop laughing my ass right now. 

Also Megaman??? You must be shitting me 

Crapcom is dead lol

The only title i like in that list is Halo: spartan assault. Sounds like a kart game 
Hope Halo: tetris makes it next year lol


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2013)

Hopefully this is just games that will have demos like the article says, because if that's all they have to show during their conference then el-oh-fucking-el.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 5, 2013)

If PS3 or PS4 decide to show The Last Guardian.

Then Sony WILL have their hand into my pant and take wallet from me.


----------



## Fenrir (Jun 5, 2013)

You have to pay extra to turn on the Xbox One.

Calling it now.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 5, 2013)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> If PS3 or PS4 decide to show The Last Guardian.
> 
> Then Sony WILL have their hand into my pant and take wallet from me.



The Last Guardian vs X...

I am looking forward more for X than any other rpg.:amazed


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 5, 2013)

Meh list. I mean Last of Us is already getting released later this month. And Last Guardian is just another Duke Nukem Forever for me until it proves me otherwise.

Beyond could be a cool interactive movie though


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 5, 2013)

Im pretty sure that list will just be all playable demos or showcased on the floor.  This doesn't represent whats happening during the actual news briefing.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 5, 2013)

That's my guess as well.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 5, 2013)

Does anyone remember *Agent*? The Sony exclusive game from Rockstar?

Because I sure don't.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 5, 2013)

lol


----------



## Taleran (Jun 5, 2013)

Tumbling down, tumbling down, tumbling down.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## Patchouli (Jun 5, 2013)

This sounds like it will get someone killed.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 5, 2013)

Furious George said:


> Does anyone remember *Agent*? The Sony exclusive game from Rockstar?
> 
> Because I sure don't.



When was it announced again?


----------



## Furious George (Jun 5, 2013)

^E3 2011.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 5, 2013)

That's just designed to get someone fucked up.


----------



## bigduo209 (Jun 5, 2013)

This game deserves soooo much more marketing than it's getting right now.


*Pirate's Head trailer*
[YOUTUBE]7quuwNo8UIc[/YOUTUBE]

*Knight's Head trailer*
[YOUTUBE]3vdI6Rf6Juo[/YOUTUBE]

*Ninja's Head trailer*
[YOUTUBE]kw98xNQ6bXQ[/YOUTUBE]

*Wrestler's Head trailer*
[YOUTUBE]HY9Irym8Wwk[/YOUTUBE]

*E3 2013 trailer*
[YOUTUBE]4qlEhkhDxKg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fate115 (Jun 5, 2013)

Taleran said:


> Tumbling down, tumbling down, tumbling down.



I see what you did there, sir. . Bravo!


----------



## Furious George (Jun 5, 2013)

bigduo209 said:


> This game deserves soooo much more marketing than it's getting right now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A wu-wu-what!!?! How haven't I heard of this!?  

That has sleeper-hit written all over it. 

Hope it isn't as easy as it looks though.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 5, 2013)

Konami is going to be doing their conference tomorrow. 

The drums of fanboys sound in the distance.

E3 is coming.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2013)

Furious George said:


> A wu-wu-what!!?! How haven't I heard of this!?
> 
> That has sleeper-hit written all over it.
> 
> Hope it isn't as easy as it looks though.



KIRBY+ sack boy= ???


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 5, 2013)

that drinking game is a go in here?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 5, 2013)

Sure, why not.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 6, 2013)

Mr. Caffeine better be there this year too


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 6, 2013)

Furious George said:


> A wu-wu-what!!?! How haven't I heard of this!?



yeah, smh George


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 6, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> This sounds like it will get someone killed.



**No future of videogames**

It's like you don't want me to get drunk.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 6, 2013)

Sakurai confirms that Smash will have trailer/s at E3, also attending E3 in person.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 6, 2013)

3 hours, ^ (use bro).


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 6, 2013)

So, what do you guys think we'll see from Konami?

I'm guessing Metal Gear and more Castlevania abortions.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 6, 2013)

A Metal Gear Mushroom cloud.

And maybe I'm just being delusional but Lords of Shadow 2 looks pretty interesting from what I've seen so far.

Dunno if they actually have something surprising in it though, these pre-recorded shows are always pretty standard.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 6, 2013)

If they announced a classic Castlevania game for the 3DS that would be pretty awesome imo. Each Castlevania game on the DS was better than the last.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 6, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> So, what do you guys think we'll see from Konami?



They're going to: 

-Surprise us all and show something that isn't tied to Castlevania or MGS. 

-Then they will apologize for MGS4....

-Then Kojima will show up on stage in what everyone will assume is a brand new Metal Gear mech *BUT WAIT A MINUTE!!!* This mech is way too sleek and slender to be a Metal Gear!.... could it be!?!? 

-And then *Zone of The Enders 3: Man's Lost Complex* will be unveiled to the world's collective not ready bodies.

Then Gabe, being moved deeply by such blatant customer satisfaction, will run up on stage and announce Half-Life 3 in late 2013. 

Kojima storms toward Gabe with his eyes narrowed and while everyone is expecting a punch for hijacking the conference, Kojima locks Gabe in a CQC style hug. And the two cry on each other's shoulders for 30 solid minutes. 

_*And in that very hour, the heart of the video game industry grows 2 sizes bigger. And the entire conference cries "There's much to be a' doin'!" 

And the video game industry proves itself to be even better than its word.... for the PC gamer has a drink with the console only fan, and the hardcore gamer christens the child of the casuals. 

Moreover, Xbox One stops being a huge joke in an instant and the king of Sony stands up and applauds.  

And Miyamoto-san, having all his virtue renewed and feeling spry as a spring chicken, begins the "Japanese: We're Back" foundation and pours all his energy into healing the hurts and curses on Capcom, Square Enix and Namco Bandai.

And Metacritic, with all its horrors and its scandals and its abomination and its whoredoms, passes away from the world like a bad dream, never to be heard from again.*_​
At least that's where I feel this is all going.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 6, 2013)

That brought a real tear to my eye, thank you for that.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 6, 2013)

Konami time in 57 minutes, bitches.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 6, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> 3 hours, ^ (use bro).



51 minutes until it starts.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 6, 2013)

Capcom's got something in store, hurr durr.



Wonder what it could be. Must be something not shown in any of the conferences because they say you'll have to go to their booth to find out what it is.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 6, 2013)

Mega Duck Tales X.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 6, 2013)

7 minutes, fagoids.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 6, 2013)

My Mexican pizza is ready.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 6, 2013)

Did...Konami's website just go down?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 6, 2013)

We waited too hard.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 6, 2013)

Our waiting smashed everything.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 6, 2013)

This one works.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 6, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> This one works.



Thanks, works great. (for now )


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 6, 2013)

DANCE DANCE REVOLUTION FIGHTING CHILDHOOD OBESITY.

GAMING IS SAVED.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 6, 2013)

**Social games*
*


----------



## dream (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 6, 2013)

? said:


> And that's pretty much why i ended up selling my 360 and getting a ps4. they really don't have that many notable exclusives compared to sony
> 
> 
> ...that and i had stopped paying for real online play months prior and i wasn't interested in doing it again



Replace PS4 with PS3 and that's exactly what I did. Never regretted it a day in my life.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 6, 2013)

This isn't live at all. 

I could just skip to the end and see their biggest game. 

Edit: Oh shit, just saw some game with some samurai looking fucker fighting an angel statue.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 6, 2013)

Fight dat obesity.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 6, 2013)

Pre-recorded, what do you expect.

I'm blazing every second of this shit. CASINO APPS AND SPORTS GAMES.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 6, 2013)

We may need to sync up our videos if we're going to do this in unison. 



Deathbringerpt said:


> Pre-recorded, what do you expect.
> 
> I'm blazing every second of this shit. CASINO APPS AND SPORTS GAMES.



After their e3 conference a few years back, pre-recorded stuff is probably for the best.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm soldiering through the whole thing... for some reason.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 6, 2013)

Yeh, I really hate The Behemoth opening with XBox 2(360 never was valid as a name to me) back with castle crashers.  I got the console for online games...once it died alongside having xbla I went the way of beta and kira.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 6, 2013)

A real gamer will watch the whole thing, even if it's painful.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 6, 2013)

Trueball Tech.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm on the sports section now, 7:30. DAT BORING SPORTS TECHNOLOGY, LOOKADAT GRASS.


----------



## Vault (Jun 6, 2013)

40 games for Sony at E3 ay? Hope 20 of those titles are for PS4.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 6, 2013)

> We?ve already gotten a good look at some new features of the Xbox One controller, like the improved analog sticks, difference in grip texture and new trigger feedback. There?s even more info in a new post on the Xbox news site. But the thing that excites me the most is the fact that you won?t have to sync the damn thing up every time you walk away from it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A controller that doesn't need to sync as much? Why didn't Microsoft say so earlier? 

All my fears for this console possibly failing have been for naught. 

Sony got some real competition now


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 6, 2013)

Snake.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 6, 2013)

MGS5. 

Immediate frame rate drop.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 6, 2013)

HAHAHA, JACK BAUER. ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME.


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 6, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> A controller that doesn't need to sync as much? Why didn't Microsoft say so earlier?
> 
> All my fears for this console possibly failing have been for naught.
> 
> Sony got some real competition now



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UxzCzU5Dm7c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 6, 2013)

Hey look, it's David Cocks.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Patchouli (Jun 6, 2013)

Castlevania time.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 6, 2013)

So titan is only timed exclusive


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 6, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> A controller that doesn't need to sync as much? Why didn't Microsoft say so earlier?
> 
> All my fears for this console possibly failing have been for naught.
> 
> Sony got some real competition now



And with this, the xbox one is saved.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 6, 2013)

Overwatch said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UxzCzU5Dm7c[/YOUTUBE]



I have no idea what you're talking about. This completely balances out the inability to trade used games with friends, always on (once every 24hrs) internet connection and a peeping kinect setup. v_v


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 6, 2013)

What the hell am I watching


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 6, 2013)

posting to subscribeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 6, 2013)

Oh look, unfunny Mega64 shit.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 6, 2013)

WHAT           .


----------



## slickcat (Jun 6, 2013)

Last LOS2 trailer was better, wanted to see gameplay but ah well boss design and music still good


----------



## Enclave (Jun 6, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> So titan is only timed exclusive



Who cares either way, it's an EA game.

Also, they claim the AI for the game would be IMPOSSIBLE without the cloud?  Just like SimCity, right EA?


----------



## Furious George (Jun 6, 2013)

.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 6, 2013)

y u do this konami


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 6, 2013)

Best part of this trainwreck?

**Instead of "Kaz are you there" it is now "Kaz"**

GROUNDBREAKING 10/10 GOTY JACK BUAER SAVED THE METAL GEAR.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 6, 2013)

What's the deal with having a game console controller requiring AA batteries in this day and age? That's the reason why I got annoyed with the Wiimote. I ran through AA batteries fairly quickly. And when I went the rechargeable AA battery route, the charger lasted 6 months before going haywire. Meanwhile, my PS3 controllers are still going strong *6+ years* strong. That's why I was glad that Nintendo finally wised up and had the WIIU pro controllers have an internal battery (80+hours). Not sure why Microsoft thought having an internal battery would be a hassle.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 6, 2013)

^

Wasn't it Activision? Or am I mixing shitty publishers?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 6, 2013)

Well, that was thoroughly underwhelming.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 6, 2013)

That should just be Konami's company motto.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 6, 2013)

Well, now they just have to redeem themselves in the actual E3.

That shouldn't be too hard, right?


----------



## Enclave (Jun 6, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> ^
> 
> Wasn't it Activision? Or am I mixing shitty publishers?



Nope, Titanfall definitely is being published by EA.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 6, 2013)

Not sure about  Kieth.
Hopefully it isn't liek GoW that new castlevania could be good.


----------



## dream (Jun 6, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Well, now they just have to redeem themselves in the actual E3.
> 
> That shouldn't be too hard, right?



Having good E3 conferences is an extremely difficult thing to accomplish.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 6, 2013)

What momentary spark of excitement I had for LoS2 was sucked right out of me by that embarrassing Mega64 bit. 

Even had they not shown that I wouldn't care about LoS2. Now I'm mad though.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 6, 2013)

Attack on Titan


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 6, 2013)

So what happend?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 6, 2013)

To be fair, the concept of subtler writing is interesting, especially from a Japanese developer and ESPECIALLY for Kojima. They tend to over-explain the fuck out of everything, so conveying things through voice is a good idea.

He's right in his decision but the fact that he replaced Hayter has nothing to do with it, he's just using his influence as a proficient game developer to get closer and closer to Hollywood and shit. He still has his little movie producer boner.

Also, remember this? 



Konami sure doesn't.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 6, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> He's right in his decision but the fact that he replaced Hayter has nothing to do with it, he's just using his influence as a proficient game developer to get closer and closer to Hollywood and shit. He still has his little movie producer boner.


Yes and no.


----------



## sworder (Jun 6, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> A controller that doesn't need to sync as much? Why didn't Microsoft say so earlier?
> 
> All my fears for this console possibly failing have been for naught.
> 
> Sony got some real competition now





Just brilliant and innovative


----------



## Furious George (Jun 6, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> To be fair, the concept of subtler writing is interesting, especially from a Japanese developer and ESPECIALLY for Kojima. They tend to over-explain the fuck out of everything, so conveying things through voice is a good idea.



The idea sounds good... too good. He'll find a way to mess it up.

Fool me once, shame on you. Fool me twice....


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2013)

Well, from the looks of things KONAMI disappointed. I will still watch it though. I will give my thoughts later.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 6, 2013)

LoS2 is epic


----------



## Moon Fang (Jun 6, 2013)

But Microsoft....your controller still uses batteries .


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 6, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6rLZ7rybLgo&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 6, 2013)

>harnesses the power of high-end, futuristic technology
>still needs AA batteries for the controller


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Death-kun (Jun 6, 2013)

lol shit just got real...


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 6, 2013)

New COD game play video footage leaked.!!


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-U_NwHT-GCY&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]






> Sony has really stepped up the marketing for the upcoming PlayStation. Today, an image surfaced on reddit showing one of the new t-shirts that the Japanese company is sending to game developers. It reads: "No Hurdles, Just Games," with a link to their developer page.
> 
> The advertising brings to mind the ad they made in the movie What Women Want, which went "No games, just sports." If it works, it works.
> 
> ...


----------



## dream (Jun 6, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> >harnesses the power of high-end, futuristic technology
> >still needs AA batteries for the controller



They needed to cut some corners to keep the price down.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 6, 2013)

oh shi PS4 may have been revealed prematurely!



 with design


----------



## dream (Jun 6, 2013)

That's a rather ugly design. >_>


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 6, 2013)

Solaris said:


> They needed to cut some corners to keep the price down.



The Xbox One has plenty of corners to cut, the thing looks like a Betamax. 

I guess they wanted it to be... edgy. 

/badpuns


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 6, 2013)

Its actually a ps3 super slim


----------



## Deimos (Jun 6, 2013)

Audible Phonetics said:


> oh shi PS4 may have been revealed prematurely!
> 
> 
> 
> with design



where where


----------



## Moon Fang (Jun 6, 2013)

Deimos said:


> where where



It's the latest PS3.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 6, 2013)

Deimos said:


> where where



*Spoiler*: __ 








There, that should show up for you.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2013)

Did you guys read the stupid comments from Avalanche Studios? lol


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 6, 2013)

that doesn't look like that squary box they had on that blurry preview

it looks like the super slim ps3


----------



## sworder (Jun 6, 2013)

lol that's the new ps3 wtf 

i was excited for a second there to see it


----------



## Enclave (Jun 6, 2013)

sworder said:


> lol that's the new ps3 wtf
> 
> i was excited for a second there to see it



Yeah, apparently.  To be fair though?  It's a different perspective than most have seen the superslim at so it makes it look fatter and thus like it could be something new.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 6, 2013)

London Pre-Order website


----------



## Enclave (Jun 6, 2013)

So Microsoft has started also cancelling 1 on 1 interviews.  Don't Microsoft realise that this just makes us wonder what they're hiding?



> Microsoft Cancelling One-on-One Interviews with Xbox Executives at E3
> 
> Microsoft seems to be making sure that there will be no mixed messaging at E3 this year, but the company?s methods for doing so don?t seem all that sound. Earlier this week, it was announced that the Xbox maker would be cancelling its E3 post-press conference roundtable with media. Many people saw this as a response to the poor PR job that occurred during the original Xbox One reveal, but since one-on-one meetings with Xbox executives were still set, there was hope that the cancelation was for other various reasons. However, certain media members have revealed that their solo interviews have also been cut, painting an interesting picture for Microsoft?s presence at E3 this year.
> 
> ...


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 6, 2013)

Imagine this guys,jack Tretton comes out at e3 and announces persona 5 for the vita. The whole world goes crazy.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 6, 2013)

Wow, that design looks like shit. 



steveht93 said:


> Imagine this guys,jack Tretton comes out at e3 and announces persona 5 for the vita. The whole world goes crazy.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XLM9cRFmAMM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 6, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Imagine this guys,jack Tretton comes out at e3 and announces persona 5 for the vita. The whole world goes crazy.



If they announced Persona 5 for the PS4 it would be a first day buy for me.


----------



## Navy Scribe (Jun 6, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> Wow, that design looks like shit.
> 
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XLM9cRFmAMM[/YOUTUBE]


Haha, that would be too much to handle.

Ah man I am going to miss Duncan.


----------



## gumby2ms (Jun 6, 2013)

i hear there is a major technical issue with xbone. 
many disagree because it's just a forum post but even just forum posts on reddit find truth and this could be limiting early on is say MGS5 takes a huge performance hit. but of course like 360 and with ps3 there will be multiple updates down the production run which lower power needs, heating issues, increase hard drives and adapt to newer tech.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2013)

damn the 24 hours check in confirmed by M$..


----------



## Jing (Jun 6, 2013)

Well I guess its officially official.



Next Xbox needs internet. Even though we all knew already, but still. At least we can watch live TV and our Blu-Rays on it...?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2013)

here is the link. They gave details about the whole thing/


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## beasty (Jun 6, 2013)

Im glad they finally decided to talk, but what an absolute mess of restrictions. You know  a gaming console is fucked when they have to highlight that you can games with your family inside of your home.

Please PS4 just do the opposite of this.


----------



## Jing (Jun 6, 2013)

:/ wait we cant loan or rent games at launch? Im kinda confused on the rest of it, but they're limiting used games or something right...?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2013)

> With our modern architecture, Xbox One games will load more quickly, will be always accessible from the cloud, and there is no physical limit to the size or scope of the content provided.
> 
> Here are our platform policies and capabilities for game licensing – all of which will be made available when Xbox One launches later this year:
> 
> ...



Wow I am avoiding that so hard...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## αshɘs (Jun 6, 2013)

Watched the Konami stream...

yeah, I liked George's version much better


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 6, 2013)

I had the PS1
I had the PS2
I bought the Xbox360 first and then bought the PS3 a lot later. I prefer my 360 over my PS3.

I will not be buying the Xbone.

This entire thing is just soooo fucking retarded. Those policies are stupid, ridiculous, mental and such a big shot in the food that the legs been blown off too.

Our only hope is for the PS4 to come good for us or I might just have to buy my first ever Nintendo console.


----------



## superbatman86 (Jun 6, 2013)

wow they backtracked super hard.I guess there is such a thing as too much bad press


----------



## sworder (Jun 6, 2013)

they will not be charging fees anymore 

it's obvious that was complete bullshit, I'm glad all the bad press made them change their mind. no renting games is still bad tho 

I'm not gonna drop $60 on every short game with no replayability (90% of games) that come out


----------



## Enclave (Jun 6, 2013)

Man, it TOTALLY makes sense now why Microsoft has started cancelling all their press interviews.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]28g1pX_0A-Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2013)

Emily Rogers ‏@Emi1yRogers
Somewhere in a dark room, executives at Electronic Arts are twiddling their fingers and saying "Everything is going according to plan"


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2013)

Eh. KONAMI's show was kind of useless.


----------



## hadou (Jun 6, 2013)

Jing said:


> Well I guess its officially official.
> 
> 
> 
> Next Xbox needs internet. Even though we all knew already, but still. At least we can watch live TV and our Blu-Rays on it...?



We knew this was coming. Still:


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 6, 2013)

i wanna see what the full ps4 design looks like


----------



## Death Certificate (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 6, 2013)

Enclave said:


> Man, it TOTALLY makes sense now why Microsoft has started cancelling all their press interviews.



my exact first thought, they weren't even subtle about it


----------



## Navy Scribe (Jun 6, 2013)

Speaking of Designs for the PS4,anyone catch this fake ad?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3trQXK8oBS4&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## creative (Jun 6, 2013)

Nintendo direct announces new brawl.

So fucking glorious. I think my wallet is screaming.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 6, 2013)

So is it time to start buying Microsoft in the console race or should we wait till sony at E3.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 6, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> here is the link. They gave details about the whole thing/







hadou said:


> We knew this was coming. Still:


----------



## Fiona (Jun 6, 2013)

> Read IGN article

- No renting games.

- *Extremely* stupid rules regarding the sharing of games with friends.

- Internet Connection required, but dont worry because you can still watch tv on your video games console

....


    


GG Microsoft. You were relevant there for a little while at least.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2013)

*Giantbomb says EA, Ubisoft & Activision are the ones pushing for used games DRM*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1StPJgWkN-U[/YOUTUBE]

At about 8 minutes mark


----------



## geG (Jun 6, 2013)

I wonder, are any of the really hardcore Xbox fanboys defending this?


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 6, 2013)

One of my oldest friends stated something along the lines of: "Xbox One looks amazing. PS4 seems boring now : D"

Sometimes I think it's a shame we don't speak or hang out much anymore, but then again...


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 6, 2013)

Jing said:


> Well I guess its officially official.
> 
> 
> 
> Next Xbox needs internet. Even though we all knew already, but still. At least we can watch live TV and our Blu-Rays on it...?





Malvingt2 said:


> Wow I am avoiding that so hard...



Meanwhile at Sony


----------



## Gino (Jun 6, 2013)

I'M SO LOST WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON?!?!!!


----------



## Moon Fang (Jun 6, 2013)

Give your games to friends: Xbox One is designed so game publishers can enable you to give your disc-based games to your friends. There are no fees charged as part of these transfers. There are two requirements: *you can only give them to people who have been on your friends list for at least 30 days and each game can only be given once.*


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 6, 2013)

Microsoft is officially dead to me. Sony is where I'll now be at.


----------



## Gino (Jun 6, 2013)

Yo............. if anyone still buys this shit I'm sorry but you're a major fucking ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Vault (Jun 6, 2013)

Clever use of words by M$ everyone thinks this new update clears up everything and are saying it's good and not as bad as they feared.


----------



## Əyin (Jun 6, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Meanwhile at Sony



A forewarning to Xbox One and microsoft. Or else they end up as the same fate as Atari.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm like grinning from ear to ear right now.


----------



## Vault (Jun 6, 2013)

Never any doubt in my mind but now it's confirmed, xbone?


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 6, 2013)

The question is, I wonder if the publishers have basically said "Do this to your consoles or we will not be releasing any games on there." tactics.


----------



## hadou (Jun 6, 2013)

*Microsoft Confirms Gamers' Fears Over Xbox One*


----------



## OdinZeus (Jun 6, 2013)

People think that Ps4 will also not have some sort of shitty online DRM:
How cute 
_25 hours offline mod_ ck


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 6, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Gino (Jun 6, 2013)

People on neogaf already in acceptance mode fucking pathetic.......


----------



## Death Certificate (Jun 6, 2013)

> They really could have branded this communication better.
> Something like:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OdinZeus (Jun 6, 2013)

:
:


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 6, 2013)

hadou said:


> *Microsoft Confirms Gamers' Fears Over Xbox One*



Microsoft are becoming experts at tying nooses around their neck. Next week come E3 someone might kick the chair right from under them.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 6, 2013)

It's the Red Wedding of console gaming.


----------



## Əyin (Jun 6, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> It's the Red Wedding of console gaming.



More hilarious if they play this at E3 on Microsoft or Xbox presentation


----------



## Enclave (Jun 6, 2013)

Geg said:


> I wonder, are any of the really hardcore Xbox fanboys defending this?



Go to the gamefaqs forums, there are indeed people defending Microsoft about this.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2013)

Lol at the 30 days thing


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 6, 2013)

Enclave said:


> Go to the gamefaqs forums, there are indeed people defending Microsoft about this.



You should try /v/


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 6, 2013)

does the NSA forcing verizon and possibly apple and google to give up data on massive numbers of the public scare anybody to the possibilities of the govt looking at u on ur kinect cam.  

shit, my laptop cam is currently covered with tape as it is.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 6, 2013)

Holy shit, the Xbone vs Steam arguments on /v/.


----------



## OdinZeus (Jun 6, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OHZIUdHm6b4[/YOUTUBE]
Next generation gamers 
_Comrade,will you buy the new Call of Doggy with me?_


----------



## Byrd (Jun 6, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> You should try /v/
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __





my sides


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2013)

People are defending this huh? Yeah, this is gonna sell well I am afraid.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 6, 2013)

there's hope with Sony


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 6, 2013)

IIRC there's 30 million xbox owners who don't have live/log in/internet connection

that's 30 million folks microsoft doesn't give a darn about

also, the box 1 will be paperweight when them servers get shutdown some years down the line


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> IIRC there's 30 million xbox owners who don't have live/log in/internet connection
> 
> that's 30 million folks microsoft doesn't give a darn about
> 
> also, the box 1 will be paperweight when them servers get shutdown some years down the line



Oh. Imagine a scenario like the one with Sim City where the servers gets shut down for a few days.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 6, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 6, 2013)

I go to bed for six hours only to wake up to yet another calamity. 

Oh, Microsoft.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 6, 2013)

It's practically christmas on /v/ right now.

>xbone sticky thread
>805 new posts

I can't keep up with this shit.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]cn_NoMjuFLc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Jun 6, 2013)

E3 is going to be lulz central.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 6, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> You should try /v/
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I guess brand loyalty will buy you leeway no matter how much you f*ck up. And excellent reply


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 6, 2013)

There's so much xbox dick sucking going on that it makes Elton John look straight.

EVEN THE FUCKING 360 FANS AREN'T EVEN BUYING THIS SHIT


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 6, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> [YOUTUBE]cn_NoMjuFLc[/YOUTUBE]



Oh, Francis...



> "xbox, amazon"
> 
> "xbox, place order on Playstation 4"
> 
> "xbox, go home"


----------



## Gino (Jun 6, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> You should try /v/
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __





Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> There's so much xbox dick sucking going on that it makes Elton John look straight.
> 
> EVEN THE FUCKING 360 FANS AREN'T EVEN BUYING THIS SHIT



You're going have to archive some of that epicness for me.


----------



## Deimos (Jun 6, 2013)

Holy ----ing shit lol

This & they're having hardware issues? AND the controller requires batteries? Fail.

*EPIC FAIL*


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 6, 2013)

Gino said:


> You're going have to archive some of that epicness for me.



The bulk of it are in the sticky thread


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 6, 2013)

hadou said:


> *Microsoft Confirms Gamers' Fears Over Xbox One*


GG microsoft. 


Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> It's the Red Wedding of console gaming.



Who's going to stab microsoft repeated then followed by slitting it's throat. Or will that just be Sony and Nintendo entirely?


----------



## dream (Jun 6, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Who's going to stab microsoft repeated then followed by slitting it's throat. Or will that just be Sony and Nintendo entirely?



It'll be a joint effort by Sony and Nintendo.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2013)

Jim Sterling ‏@JimSterling 
For those thinking I won't rip on Sony if PS4 pulls the same shit, I will legit just rerecord prior episodes and change the names.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 6, 2013)

Solaris said:


> It'll be a joint effort by Sony and Nintendo.



Feels good to be a WiiStation4 fan.


----------



## Gipsy Danger (Jun 6, 2013)

"Satoru Iwata sends his regards."

*Stab* *Twiisssst*


----------



## Byrd (Jun 6, 2013)

I seriously would hate to be a mod at 4chan...

I swear they continuity closing threads about Xbox one and new ones pop right back up


----------



## Əyin (Jun 6, 2013)

When Microsoft presentation coming up, someone should play 'The Rain of Castamere'


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 6, 2013)

Satsuma0 said:


> "Satoru Iwata sends his regards."
> 
> *Stab* *Twiisssst*



*Microsoft slits EA's throat in despair before Kaz comes to slit its throat.*


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2013)

GAF mods are killing accounts... A lot of banned users today..


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 6, 2013)

AntiReality said:


> When Microsoft presentation coming up, someone should play 'The Rain of Castamere'



Every single reporter will hall ass out of that conference faster than someone can say Stark.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 6, 2013)

_"it doesn't affect me"_

seems to be the go to response for the apologists. Just because it doesn't affect you, it doesn't mean it won't affect millions of other fellow gamers and the industry as a whole negatively. This is gonna cripple millions of people in regards to their gaming habits without benefitting any of the consumers, YOU included.

people are dumb though.


----------



## Cyclonic (Jun 6, 2013)

the only people actually buying this shit are the same jack asses who only bought  360 for the annual installments of COD as well as Madden. As far as Im concerned they deserve this shit stain.......fuck you bitches.


----------



## SionBarsod (Jun 6, 2013)

A possibly accurate description of how things look right now.



Vin Diesel-Nintendo
Guy in the middle-Microsoft
The Rock-Sony


----------



## Gipsy Danger (Jun 6, 2013)

In this analogy, is Halo 5 like book-version Grey Wind, going down desperately fighting before being overcome and beheaded?


I'm imagining an edit of the scene from the show where Cat gets that look on her face as the band starts playing, but in the place of Rains of Castamere is "Tv. Tv. Tv? Tv. Sports. Tv." That actually mixes up the metaphor alot, but is also a hilarious mental image anyway.


"Maybe we can name our child... Dreamcast."

"Don't you want to teach little Dreamcast how to play games online?"


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2013)

I really want to know what is Sony plans... EA,Ubisoft & Activision are pushing for this BS on X1.. So I really want to know now..


----------



## Jena (Jun 6, 2013)

> Today, some gamers choose to sell their old disc-based games back for cash and credit. *We designed Xbox One so game publishers can enable you to trade in your games at participating retailers. * Microsoft does not charge a platform fee to retailers, publishers, or consumers for enabling transfer of these games.





> We designed Xbox One so game publishers can enable you to trade in your games at participating retailers.





> game publishers can enable you
> participating retailers





Thanks but no thanks.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 6, 2013)

Satsuma0 said:


> In this analogy, is Halo 5 like book-version Grey Wind, going down desperately fighting before being overcome and beheaded?
> 
> 
> I'm imagining an edit of the scene from the show where Cat gets that look on her face as the band starts playing, but in the place of Rains of Castamere is "Tv. Tv. Tv? Tv. Sports. Tv." That actually mixes up the metaphor alot, but is also a hilarious mental image anyway.
> ...


Why hasn't this gif been made yet? 


Malvingt2 said:


> I really want to know what is Sony plans... EA,Ubisoft & Activision are pushing for this BS on X1.. So I really want to know now..



EA and activitision I'm not shocked but to see Ubisoft join the dark side, these publishers know what they have to do. But if they keep pumping these big games the way they do, yearly, they'll eat the dust soon enough if they're not careful.  Then again never seeing a Madden again can only be a good thing. Like wise with how CoD seems to be churned every year. And it looks like AC maybe joining it with how fast they're pumping out AC4.


----------



## Gino (Jun 6, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> _"it doesn't affect me"_
> 
> seems to be the go to response for the apologists. Just because it doesn't affect you, it doesn't mean it won't affect millions of other fellow gamers and the industry as a whole negatively. This is gonna cripple millions of people in regards to their gaming habits without benefitting any of the consumers, YOU included.
> 
> people are dumb though.



Yea those people are the reason for a lot of the shit pulled this Gen.


----------



## Əyin (Jun 7, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Every single reporter will hall ass out of that conference faster than someone can say Stark.


I Imagine Catelyn as Microsoft sitting besides Roose as Nintendo and Walder as Sony, while Nintendo smirking evilly to Microsoft before they know what's gonna hit them.


----------



## Byrd (Jun 7, 2013)

They had me laughing when they said you can watch live tv and watch blu-ray movies when you are not connected

dat xboxcable.. xcable


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 7, 2013)

PayPerViewBox One


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 7, 2013)

AntiReality said:


> I Imagine Catelyn as Microsoft sitting besides Roose as Nintendo and Walder as Sony, while Nintendo smirking evilly to Microsoft before they know what's gonna hit them.



It needs to be Reggie.


----------



## Əyin (Jun 7, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> It needs to be Reggie.



or Gaben


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 7, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> GAF mods are killing accounts... A lot of banned users today..



Link plz?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 7, 2013)

E3:-


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 7, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZKEr-GPty90[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jing (Jun 7, 2013)

Theres no way Sony can fuck up now at E3. My God. 

This is unbelievable with the Xbox One. I dont think I've ever seen such backlash from the gaming community against a console, or anything else for that matter. This is one for the record books.


----------



## Crimson Cloak (Jun 7, 2013)

I've been a dedicated Xbox fan for several years now.  Thanks to Halo, good online, and my favorite controller.  And all of my friends had a n original Xbox and Xbox 360, so I was able to enjoy some high quality fun with them in online games and through cross-play chat.  However, I can not support this crap in any way possible.  Even if I have to sacrifice getting to play Halo 5, I won't be getting an Xbox One unless Microsoft cleans up their crap.  I have no regrets owning a Wii U.


----------



## dream (Jun 7, 2013)

> Theres no way Sony can fuck up now at E3. My God.



Don't be so naive.  They can still fuck up rather badly.


----------



## snoph (Jun 7, 2013)

Most interested I've been in E3 for years. Welp guys, looks like your plan worked


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 7, 2013)

So yeah, where are the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) that are still trying to damage control this anti-consumer paper-weight POS?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 7, 2013)

Jing said:


> *Theres no way Sony can fuck up now at E3. My God. *
> 
> This is unbelievable with the Xbox One. I dont think I've ever seen such backlash from the gaming community against a console, or anything else for that matter. This is one for the record books.



Don't be so sure. PS4 has this online sharing thing(possible daily on-ine check in) and they already stated that they have a DRM that publishers can use.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 7, 2013)

Jing said:


> Theres no way Sony can fuck up now at E3. My God.



You can only hope.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 7, 2013)

since this is the most active thread, guys i need help

is a vita 3G and Wifi model + 16 GB memory card + 7 games (metal gear collection and COD included) + starter pack for $296 or ?190 a good deal?


----------



## Jing (Jun 7, 2013)

Solaris said:


> Don't be so naive.  They can still fuck up rather badly.



Well still, even if they do fuck up at least the PS4 doesnt require you to hook it up to the internet and lock you out of games every 24 hours. That was a huge deal breaker for me with the Xbox One.

Who exactly are they trying to sell it to? People out in the countryside and in other countries with spotty internet are screwed with this.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 7, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> since this is the most active thread, guys i need help
> 
> is a vita 3G and Wifi model + 16 GB memory card + 7 games (metal gear collection and COD included) + starter pack for $296 or ?190 a good deal?



Yes because that amount would cost WAY more normally.


----------



## Jing (Jun 7, 2013)

So how much is a WiiU and 3Ds going for these days? Probably just gonna play fucking Monster Hunter this whole next gen.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 7, 2013)

I saw 3DS' in stores for like less than $200.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 7, 2013)

And I think we're all expecting a price drop for the WiiU soon.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 7, 2013)

Man I can survive the next gen with old games and this if I have to:-


----------



## Jing (Jun 7, 2013)

Khris said:


> Man I can survive the next gen with old games and this if I have to:-



Pretty much. Havent played Pokemon  seriously since the Red/Blue days I shit you not. Eager to jump back in and see whats new.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 7, 2013)

Khris said:


> Man I can survive the next gen with old games and this if I have to:-


Fuck you nintendo and your crack like pokemon games. 


Jing said:


> Pretty much. Havent played Pokemon  seriously since the Red/Blue days I shit you not. Eager to jump back in and see whats new.



Oh you better have played Gold/Silver.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 7, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KHYtvOP8AMY[/YOUTUBE]

theonlyreasontogetawiiu.jpg


----------



## Fiona (Jun 7, 2013)

Microsoft have lost their minds. This will ruin them in the eyes of gamers.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm pretty sure Sony won't fuck up as much as Microsoft has; my purchase is safely in the bag.  

(Besides, I don't like many nintendo games, so that lowers my choices as well. Not saying that the consoles are bad, I've loved my Game Boy to DS, and N64 to Wii, but it's grown a bit old for me)


----------



## Enclave (Jun 7, 2013)

Angry Joe saw the licensing page


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 7, 2013)

So I was right about the used-game DRM thing.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 7, 2013)

Khris said:


> Don't be so sure. PS4 has this online sharing thing(possible daily on-ine check in) and they already stated that they have a DRM that publishers can use.



Actually as I recall Sony has said you don't have to ever connect the PS4 to the internet, just that you'd probably want to for online features.


----------



## Jing (Jun 7, 2013)

> Share access to your games with everyone inside your home: Your friends and family, your guests and acquaintances get unlimited access to all of your games.  Anyone can play your games on your console--regardless of whether you are logged in or their relationship to you.




Thats an actual fucking quote from the site.



I.... I have no words...




















LIKE I CANT DO THAT RIGHT FUCKING NOW!?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 7, 2013)

> *get* unlimited *access* to *all of your games*


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 7, 2013)

RIP Gamestop, Gamefly and Redbox

Xbox1 is dead.
I'm gunna sell my 360 after my gold runs out.
I'll go support a company that isn't trying to rape it's fans. 

After borderlands 2  and bioshock infinite have their last DLCs I'm dropping this off on ebay. Not buying anymore xbox 360 games. There is nothing on 360 in the future that makes it worth keeping.


----------



## Deimos (Jun 7, 2013)

Jing said:


> Thats an actual fucking quote from the site.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But aren't games tied to accounts? How can you play games without being logged in?


----------



## Fiona (Jun 7, 2013)

> I can have ulimited access my own games that i paid for as long as i have internet?  

> I Can still watch tv on my _video game console_ if something is wrong with my internet  

> Other people can play my games when they are at my house?  

> I cant Rent games _at all_


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 7, 2013)

> Anyone can play your games on your console--regardless of whether you are logged in or their relationship to you.



So much mindwashing hypnotism in this it's almost not funny


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 7, 2013)

For those that like Kingdom Hearts, an early E3 trailer was leaked for KH 1.5 HD.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 7, 2013)

Deimos said:


> But aren't games tied to accounts? How can you play games without being logged in?



Simple


*Spoiler*: __ 




You don't


----------



## Reyes (Jun 7, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ryB-hdtpQRw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 7, 2013)

Seriously

How the fuck do you justify this?

How fucking fused is Microsoft's cock has to be embedded in your ass to agree with this?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 7, 2013)

Khris said:


> So I was right about the used-game DRM thing.



considering the ps4 won't be an always online system or require internet connection at all, the drm being left to the publishers should be done through online/season passes, which is pretty much the system that's in place with the current consoles


----------



## Fiona (Jun 7, 2013)

Im gonna wait for the new Borderlands DLC to drop so i can play it with my roommate and then i will be waiting for my live to run out and i will then decide between Sony (Depending on what they do) and a PC. 

Microsoft can go fuck themselves.


----------



## Deimos (Jun 7, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Simple
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



But it says right there in that BS quote lol



> Share access to your games with everyone inside your home: Your friends and family, your guests and acquaintances get unlimited access to all of your games. Anyone can play your games on your console--*regardless of whether you are logged in* or their relationship to you.


----------



## Fiona (Jun 7, 2013)

Deimos said:


> But it says right there in that BS quote lol



Yes but you still have to log in at least once every 24 hours.


----------



## Əyin (Jun 7, 2013)

> *Give your games to friends*: Xbox One is  designed so game  publishers can enable you to give your disc-based games  to your  friends. There are no fees charged as part of these transfers.  There  are two requirements: *you can only give them to people who have  been on your friends list for at least 30 days and each game can only be  given once.*





> *you can only give them to people who have  been on your friends list for at least 30 days and each game can only be  given once.*





> *30 days and each game can only be  given once.*





> *once.*


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 7, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> considering the ps4 won't be an always online system or require internet connection at all, the drm being left to the publishers should be done through online/season passes, which is pretty much the system that's in place with the current consoles





> any requirement for users to register a game online in order to play it would be left to game publishers.



This implies the software is there. But Sony based games won't use it. Doesn't stop publishers from doing what Xbone is basically doing right now.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 7, 2013)

> This implies the software is there. But Sony based games won't use it. Doesn't stop publishers from doing what Xbone is basically doing right now.



Sure

Annnnnnd they won't get money.


And we will avoid that game.

Meanwhile the X-1 is locked more than Alcatraz.


----------



## Deimos (Jun 7, 2013)

So basically the only reason they'll let someone sitting next to you play your games is because they don't have the tech to tell you apart just yet. This will probably get fixed in Xbox Two. They'll have bionic sensors on the controllers and the game will automatically lock itself the second you let go of the controller. Can't wait!


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 7, 2013)

> So basically the only reason they'll let someone sitting next to you play your games is because they don't have the tech to tell you apart just yet.



Yes they do, it's called the Kinect.

Yes it can differentiate.

YES IT HAS A DRM VIEW LIMIT


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 7, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Sure
> 
> Annnnnnd they won't get money.
> 
> ...



I am not saying it's equally horrible. Sony is looking to be the lesser of two evils(actually no), Sony looks like a saint compared to MS. 

But nothing interests from Sony now. Maybe I'll wait a year or two.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 7, 2013)

Khris said:


> This implies the software is there. But Sony based games won't use it. Doesn't stop publishers from doing what Xbone is basically doing right now.



it's not the same because you can play on the ps4 without needing an internet connection. it's not a system lock.

if a publisher says their game needs to be registered online, you don't buy that game. the damage is on the publisher. 

if you choose to buy the game, do so but you will have to register it, and if eventually you decide to sell/pass it over, due to that registration, the 2nd hand user would likely have to pay for a season/online pass = current system.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 7, 2013)

> I am not saying it's equally horrible. Sony is looking to be the lesser of two evils(actually no), Sony looks like a saint compared to MS.
> 
> But nothing interests from Sony now. Maybe I'll wait a year or two.



It's their expected library (RPGs) I'm more in gear for.

I don't really give a darn about the other stuff unless it's surprisingly fun in this day and age.


----------



## Deimos (Jun 7, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Yes they do, it's called the Kinect.
> 
> Yes it can differentiate.
> 
> YES IT HAS A DRM VIEW LIMIT



But is the Kinect accurate enough to allow facial recognition? At this point, it sounds weird that they wouldn't use it to verify. lol


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 7, 2013)

Deimos said:


> But is the Kinect accurate enough to allow facial recognition? At this point, it sounds weird that they wouldn't use it to verify. lol



It's sophisticated enough to track *heartbeats.*

Why do you think people are as is up in arms about Kinect being always on?

Cuz now they made it a more hi-tech survellience camera.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 7, 2013)

Nanomachines....

I really hope this flops, but that's highly unlikely.


----------



## Fiona (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## Deimos (Jun 7, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> It's sophisticated enough to track *heartbeats.*
> 
> Why do you think people are as is up in arms about Kinect being always on?
> 
> Cuz now they made it a more hi-tech survellience camera.



Can it spit out lazors to neutralize potential threats too?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 7, 2013)

BTW I saved the Xbone thread on /v/ if anyone wants some lulz


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 7, 2013)

~Gesy~ said:


> Nanomachines....
> 
> I really hope this flops, but that's highly unlikely.


Raiden!!!!


Fiona said:


>



It has begun.


----------



## Fiona (Jun 7, 2013)

*Actual quote from IGN comments.*



> For all you dense people that don't get it.
> 
> Do you lock the door to your house? Do you lock your car doors? Do you leave your wallet and purse in your car? How about leaving your car doors unlocked with the keys in it? NO!? Why not!? Why try and protect your stuff!? Why the hell do you have home alarms and car alarms? Doesn't that make your EVIL and greedy!?
> 
> ...



That is a special kind of stupid.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 7, 2013)

> Can it spit out lazors to neutralize potential threats too?



At this rate. Might as well.


----------



## Deimos (Jun 7, 2013)

Fiona said:


> *Actual quote from IGN comments.*
> 
> 
> 
> That is a special kind of stupid.



PS3 disagrees with this guy.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 7, 2013)

Fiona said:


> *Actual quote from IGN comments.*
> 
> 
> 
> That is a special kind of stupid.



I think I actually caught some of that stupid.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 7, 2013)

Square-Enix's E3 lineup announced. Unless they make some kind of surprise announcement during Sony's conference, this is it.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 7, 2013)

Time to take a shower, Shadow. Wash the IGN-level stupid off of you.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 7, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Square-Enix's E3 lineup announced. Unless they make some kind of surprise announcement during Sony's conference, this is it.



Well, didn't take too long to lose interest.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 7, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ryB-hdtpQRw[/YOUTUBE]

Angry Joe is going to have an aneurism if this keeps up.


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Jun 7, 2013)

The thing to take away here is for Xbox, you are not buying games anymore. You are renting them. If for any reason your internet or the servers are disabled, you are left with high tech garbage. And they are ONLY applying this restriction to games. Not to playing DVDs or Blu Rays. Why? Because the world would riot if someone tried that.

When all these complex digital rights stuff expires, the next gen comes out in five years, North Korea gets the bomb, whatever, you are left with a pile of junk when the servers go down. Not games.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 7, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Time to take a shower, Shadow. Wash the IGN-level stupid off of you.



It's alright, some actual lols provided by the xbox one will fix this.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm glad we can get together like this to rip on Microsoft's terribleness.


----------



## Deimos (Jun 7, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ryB-hdtpQRw[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Angry Joe is going to have an aneurism if this keeps up.



#t=670s best part


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 7, 2013)

Fiona said:


> *Actual quote from IGN comments.*
> 
> 
> 
> That is a special kind of stupid.


----------



## dream (Jun 7, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I'm glad we can get together like this to rip on Microsoft's terribleness.



I was expecting a bitter console war between Sony and Microsoft fanboys but what we received is just pure lulz.


----------



## Fiona (Jun 7, 2013)

Its bad when the Microsoft fans hate the Xbone more than the Sony fans


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 7, 2013)

I hear people will be unable to comment or ask questions on the xboxone at E3.


I wonder why..


----------



## Naruto (Jun 7, 2013)

Fiona said:


> Its bad when the Microsoft fans hate the Xbone more than the Sony fans



I have ZERO platform loyalty. I put my money where my ass does not get fucked.

I honestly don't understand being a sony or microsoft "fan". Hell, the only reason I even bother with consoles is for the exclusives.

PC, bitches.

We out.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 7, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Square-Enix's E3 lineup announced. Unless they make some kind of surprise announcement during Sony's conference, this is it.



See no verses.
also IOSIOSIOSIOSIOSIOSIOSIOS


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 7, 2013)

it's not different than most "brand loyalty" really, people grow accustomed to things, they develop a relationship with that brand if the service is satisfactory and eventually become advocates, it's one of the first things you learn in marketing

as long as you don't blindly follow, i don't see a problem

I have a preference for the playstation but if they suddenly started fucking up majorly and there was another console out there with better service and putting out games i wanna play, i'd get on that


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 7, 2013)

I have been missing the fun it seems.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 7, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> it's not the same because you can play on the ps4 without needing an internet connection. it's not a system lock.
> 
> if a publisher says their game needs to be registered online, you don't buy that game. the damage is on the publisher.
> 
> if you choose to buy the game, do so but you will have to register it, and if eventually you decide to sell/pass it over, due to that registration, the 2nd hand user would likely have to pay for a season/online pass = current system.



I am talking about the used-games DRM fanboy 


We have absolutely no idea how all of this will work on the PS4. There's no indication that it's the same system. EA said they're already done with online passes, so you know it's probably going to be something else entirely. 

And this is not to say that the "current system" is not a bad thing. It is. People were just stupid enough to ignore it. I am looking at everyone that ever bought a game that had a season pass.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 7, 2013)

those 15 exclusives they need to be godsend to save the xbone. Games,games,games won't help them now.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 7, 2013)

OUCH!


----------



## hadou (Jun 7, 2013)

Unless the games the Xbox One reveals are amazing, there is no coming back from this mess.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 7, 2013)

Khris said:


> I am talking about the used-games DRM fanboy
> 
> 
> We have absolutely no idea how all of this will work on the PS4. There's no indication that it's the same system. EA said they're already done with online passes, so you know it's probably going to be something else entirely.
> ...



purpose of calling me a fanboy? it doesn't add credibility to your posts nor does it take from mine seeing as I'm not defending or arguing in favor of anything, i'm merely trying to put things together with the information that has been put out by sony, quit the fuckshit khris, you've known me for awhile

it's the used games drm that i'm referring to, i'm saying used games drm on ps4 won't be the same as on the box 1 because the box 1 is rooted around needing a internet connection every 24 hours, which the ps4 doesn't, the only way i see them restricting the used games market is by making you register the game online and in case you sell it on, the person who you sell it to will have to pay to unlock the game in a season/online pass manner when they get online on their system, this is why people should avoid games that require them to register them online altogether. Whether ea is done with online passes or not is irrelevant to the point that sony's console doesn't need a online connection therefore EA/publishers will have to adopt a different form of fucking the consumer up because sony already said it won't be a system lock thing, it will be left to the publishers

your last paragraph is the same as saying 2+2=4. this is not kindergarten, we all know it's bad, fact of the matter is, its the system that has been in place for years and therefore the complaints won't go off the scale because, yeah, it's been on for years, it already happened so if it gets carried over you won't be in worse shape than what you already are


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 7, 2013)

If you mentioned that you were gonna TL;DR this shit up, I wouldn't have replied to you in the first place 

Dear God, I am too lazy for this 

So I am going to try to make this short and sweet. 



> purpose of calling me a fanboy? it doesn't add credibility to your posts nor does it take from mine seeing as I'm not defending or arguing in favor of anything, i'm merely trying to put things together with the information that has been put out by sony, quit the fuckshit khris, you've known me for awhile



Sensitive much?  

I was joking bro. 



> it's the used games drm that i'm referring to, i'm saying used games drm on ps4 won't be the same as on the box 1 because the box 1 is rooted around needing a internet connection every 24 hours, which the ps4 doesn't, the only way i see them restricting the used games market is by making you register the game online and in case you sell it on, the person who you sell it to will have to pay to unlock the game in a season/online pass manner,



Did I say it was as horrible as the Xbone? No.

All I said is that they're implying that the DRM software is there, and it's up for the publisher to use it or not. 

It all goes down to the publisher you know. Sony and MS mainly make money off of the consoles not the games. That's why EA has this partnership with MS.  



> whether ea is done with online passes or not is irrelevant to the point that sony's console doesn't need a online connection therefore EA/publishers will have to adopt a different form of fucking the consumer up because sony already said it won't be a system lock thing, it will be left to the publishers



Don't be naive, EA won't be making the same games for two consoles that differ so much in that aspect. And yes the season pass IS relevant since the only reason they revoked it is because they have found a new way to deal with the used games market.. You see if the PS4 doesn't have a strict DRM like that they're gonna lose money on investing on the Xbone. People will just buy PS4s. You think they didn't account for that.

All I know for now that _it won't be as horrible_, but the software *IS THERE*. Probably.  

It can't be proven otherwise. 



> your last paragraph is the same as saying 2+2=4. this is not kindergarten, we all know it's bad, fact of the matter is, its the system that has been in place for years and therefore the complaints won't go off the scale because, yeah, it's been on for years, *it already happened so if it gets carried over you won't be in worse shape than what you already are*



I(among other) have been complaining about it for a while(just is the case with DLC and micro-transactions). 

You see; this is why we were complaining, because we knew it was going to lead to this. While others just shrugged it off as "it doesn't affect me, so why should I bother". 

Imagine if this takes off with the Xbone, you know for a fact that it will translate into the PS5 and the next Nintendo console.  

So yeah, if Sony are the saints you claim them to be they could have discouraged that shit to begin with. 

*But you see*, they can't do whatever they want (DRM related or other stuff). Because they will always want to please the publishers before the consumers. Since a console without publishers support is basically a Dreamcast. No company would want that, would they?  












You made me type a lot


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 7, 2013)

Khris said:


> Sensitive much?



about something i've openly admitted to, more than once, here? makes sense right?!?

i just don't see the purpose of name calling, jokingly or not, in the middle of an exchange it comes of as cheap



Khris said:


> Did I say it was as horrible as the Xbone? No.
> 
> All I said is that they're implying that the DRM software is there, and it's up for the publisher to use it or not.



never did i say you said it was worse, your original post said we didn't know how it would be implemented on sony's console, to which i replied saying that it would differ from the box 1, thus reducing the options available and helping us, posters, try to figure out how sony are gonna pull it off



Khris said:


> Don't be naive, EA won't be making the same games for two consoles that differ so much in that aspect. And yes the season pass IS relevant since the only reason they revoked it is because they have found a new way to deal with the used games market.. You see if the PS4 doesn't have a strict DRM like that they're gonna lose money on investing on the Xbone. People will just buy PS4s. You think they didn't account for that.



lol at naive, as if you possess insightful knowledge on the situation. It's not a question of being naive, it's simple logic. The drm on the xbox 1 is based on the console having to check in every 24 hours. Sony's console doesn't do that. Therefore EA WILL have to adapt a system that allows them to restrict the used games market on the ps4 with that in mind. Hence why i said they dropping online pass is irrelevant to THIS FACT. Got it?

People seem to be under the impression that publishers dictate everything, sony as platform holder, who actually outsold the xbox this generation, are as dependant of them as they are of sony. So yes, EA will make games for sony even if their drm approach greatly differs from microsoft because they need to. This isn't the PS2 era where publishers can thrive with only one console far outselling the others, games budgets are through the roof and millions have to be sold to breakeven, they need all the install bases they can get.

so yeah, EA/Publishers, likely with the support of sony will have to come together to figure out a DIFFERENT drm approach for a console that doesn't work like the xbox 1



Khris said:


> So yeah, if Sony are the saints you claim them to be they could have discouraged that shit to begin with.



more non objective, swaying, made up shit being posted, regardless if you're joking or not, i never went anywhere near saying that, please refrain from these fairy tales breh

the rest of your paragraphs were just more stuff most people with common sense already know, so i kept them out



Khris said:


> You made me type a lot



that's what forums are for sometimes you know


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 7, 2013)

So, how about that Square-Enix E3 lineup?

Unless they pull something out of their ass during Sony's conference, we're officially getting nothing new announced from them.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 7, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> about something i've openly admitted to, more than once, here? makes sense right?!?
> 
> i just don't see the purpose of name calling, jokingly or not, in the middle of an exchange it comes of as cheap



Just proves how much uptight you are. 

Chill man. I just told you I don't want to get into a long-ass debate. 




> never did i say you said it was worse, *your original post said we didn't know how it would be implemented on sony's console, to which i replied saying that it would differ from the box 1,* thus reducing the options available and helping us, posters, try to figure out how sony are gonna pull it off



Yes. But the implication is that the software is already there in the PS4. You're yet to comment on that. You just keep telling me it's not as bad as the Xbone. 

That's not the case here. If 75% of the PS4 library include dumbass used-games DRM than it's the same. Regardless of how or who.



> lol at naive, as if you possess insightful knowledge on the situation. It's not a question of being naive, it's simple logic. The drm on the xbox 1 is based on the console having to check in every 24 hours. Sony's console doesn't do that. *Therefore EA WILL have to adapt a system that allows them to restrict the used games market on the ps4 with that in mind. Hence why i said they dropping online pass is irrelevant to THIS FACT. Got it?*



As a gamer why would I care how it will be implemented. I just don't want it to be implemented period. 

Just like I stated above; if the library is hoarded with such games than the console loses its appeal. Regardless if Sony "doesn't support DRM". 



> People seem to be under the impression that publishers dictate everything, sony as platform holder, who actually outsold the xbox this generation, are as dependant of them as they are of sony. So yes, EA will make games for sony even if their drm approach greatly differs from microsoft because they need to. This isn't the PS2 era where publishers can thrive with only one console far outselling the others, games budgets are through the roof and millions have to be sold to breakeven, they need all the install bases they can get.



You kid right? EA is much stronger than you think. The PS4 without EA support is a big blow for Sony. That's why I said what I said. 

My point is simple, EA wont support both consoles if their used-games policies *differ so vastly*. Because if so, EA will lose money in the Xbone market. 

Like I said before multiple times; *Sony implied the software is existent in the PS4 but it's up to the publishers/developers to use it. *



> so yeah, EA/Publishers, likely with the support of sony will have to come together to figure out a DIFFERENT drm approach for a console that doesn't work like the xbox 1



Doesn't matter how "different" it is. Again, Sony implied the software is there. If it's there, then it's there. 



> more non objective, swaying, made up shit being posted, regardless if you're joking or not, i never went anywhere near saying that, please refrain from these fairy tales breh



Stop getting so worked up at the "fanboy" stuff. Really, I didn't know you'd react like this. 



> the rest of your paragraphs were just more stuff most people with common sense already know, so i kept them out



Or maybe it wasn't convenient for you to answer them? 

I kid. I kid.  




> that's what forums are for sometimes you know



But I always get away without posting these walls of text. I hate it. It makes me use my brain.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 7, 2013)

KH3 announcement rumors are gaining strength, they also have that new IP, Murdered or w/e it was called

and maybe we'll see versus as well, because apparently they said something bout the future of FF would be at e3


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 7, 2013)

@Khris i didn't comment on your "software being already in place stance" because i thought that was obvious from the moment Sony said they will leave restrictions up to publishers. Also, the reason why I highlighted that it will have to differ from xbox is because that's the most important thing here, how will it differ from xbox, according to the info we have, they are trying to keep it a similar system to the one already in place, with people having to log on and register the games online and then whoever buys it having to pay to use it

that system is infinitly better because you have CHOICE. choice in this context = consumer power and freedom. it's up to you which games to buy and navigate through. if you know a game will have to be registered don't buy it. If a great majority of games will have it, just skip the system altogether, but I appreciate being able to CHOOSE, the ps4 apparently offers that, which seemingly doesn't happen with the xbox, mind that if sony does a 180 and ends up with the exact same restrictions as the xbox and keep me from having choices, they can fuck themselves too

your point about EA being powerful, they are, i'm not contesting that, my point is, as platform holder, so is sony. EA are dependant on them as much they depend on EA, do you think abandoning a platform with millions of users is what EA would want?

edit - "system software" is vague btw, we can't forget that if you can use the ps4 without internet, that likely means the publishers are gonna have to be the one's handling that through their servers and not something that's actually implemented on the console, i think


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 7, 2013)

I actually can't believe that people are believing KH3 will be announced when Versus doesn't even have a release date or any new information about it whatsoever.  KH3 development doesn't even start until Versus is finished, and we have no idea how close they are to finishing. 

Look at this way. If we hear nothing about Versus, there's an even a lesser chance of hearing about KH3, because the entirety of KH3's existence relies on the progress of Versus. 

Their KH game to show this year is KH 1.5 HD ReMIX.

People are just getting caught up in unrealistic E3 hype again.

Don't get me wrong, I'd love to actually see Versus or KH3. But people have been hoping to see either of them at E3 for over half a decade. There's a point where you just don't give a shit anymore, because the hype train left the station years ago.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 7, 2013)

I've come across so many rumors these past few days, almost every third party game is a xbox exclusive and apparently sony is bringing back all their ps1/ps2 IP's. E3 is a bad time to follow gaming news, it's hard to filter through everything.


----------



## Death Certificate (Jun 7, 2013)

Even Eurogamer isn't putting up with this shit


> Almost exactly a year ago, at the end of an E3 press conference in which Microsoft heralded fitness software, Kinect, Internet Explorer, Bing and dying action games as the future of entertainment, I wrote that anyone who has paid attention to Microsoft's business over the years should not be surprised by its apparent lack of self-awareness.
> 
> "If we are entertained by what Microsoft chooses to do for its own gain," I suggested, "then that is simply a happy coincidence."
> 
> Guess what? The coincidence is over.



What is the reason to buy this piece of shit? There are zero benefits to the consumer.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 7, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> I've come across so many rumors these past few days, almost every third party game is a xbox exclusive and apparently sony is bringing back all their ps1/ps2 IP's. E3 is a bad time to follow gaming news, it's hard to filter through everything.



Indeed. And every "leaked image" we've gotten so far has been proven fake. 

It's impossible to root out the rumors that have more proof than "It's true because my uncle works for Sony/Nintendo/Microsoft".


----------



## Lockon Stratos (Jun 7, 2013)

I own over 100 games on Xbox 360 (all of which I bought new, physical copies of), 4 games on Wii, and 3 games on PS3. If I spend money on a game, I expect to own it. That being said, I hope the Xbox One fails miserably so ALL the companies get their heads out of their asses and once again make gaming consoles for gamers instead of multitasking imbeciles.

Oh, also I hate motion-controlled nonsense and NEVER play online. Screw you Microsoft, ughhh I'm in such a bad mood. Guess I'll be getting a PS4 only.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 7, 2013)

wow this sucks!!


----------



## Byrd (Jun 7, 2013)

Its probably gonna be impossible to find a PS4 when they are release..


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 7, 2013)

Not that I see the point in getting one just yet

I'm not nearly done with this generation, and I don't feel like buying it yet simply because it's "new and improved"


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 7, 2013)

Jim Sterling‏@JimSterling
You are just ... wow, dude. RT @BoomerSoonerRon: The oldest profession know to mankind is being a whore, they DID IT to make money.

Jim Sterling‏@JimSterling
Never thought "Xbox One is okay because prostitution has been around for a long time" would be used as a sincere defense of Microsoft.


----------



## Narutossss (Jun 7, 2013)

does anybody even use IE and Bing?, don't even know why MS are pimping that shit


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 7, 2013)

*MCV asks publishers over Xbox One pre-owned intentions, no one answers*



> We've asked. They've not answered.
> 
> Microsoft last night finally announced its pre-owned plans. It's not blocking pre-owned. It's not even charging for pre-owned.
> 
> ...


----------



## Death Certificate (Jun 7, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Jim Sterling‏@JimSterling
> You are just ... wow, dude. RT @BoomerSoonerRon: The oldest profession know to mankind is being a whore, they DID IT to make money.
> 
> Jim Sterling‏@JimSterling
> Never thought "Xbox One is okay because prostitution has been around for a long time" would be used as a sincere defense of Microsoft.



I have not seen a defense for the Xbox one, where the defender doesn't comes across as clueless tool.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 7, 2013)

> This information is a bit old and NOTHING new has come. I know Bruce is on the case trying to figure things out as well, but I think there will be an online play paywall. The tiered plan I am hearing will be-
> 
> A. Basic online play / cross game chat / streaming. (30 a year)
> 
> ...



That would suck im praying this isn't true.

Sony will KILL all their momentum


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 7, 2013)

*Rumour: PS4 - $429/$529 models/ Online paywall/ DRM left to publishers*



> I want GAF to prepare for the worst, so I'm going to put this out here right now:
> 
> PlayStation World will be a tiered premium service. Most likely paywall will be there. Still unclear if the most basic functions aren't behind a pay wall, but MOST features will be.
> 
> ...





> This information is a bit old and NOTHING new has come. I know Bruce is on the case trying to figure things out as well, but I think there will be an online play paywall. The tiered plan I am hearing will be-
> 
> A. Basic online play / cross game chat / streaming. (30 a year)
> 
> ...





People, GAF nailed M$ rumors before info came out, the Sony ones seem on the money too...


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 7, 2013)

People getting an early look?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 7, 2013)

Is that Gaikai streaming an extra $100 per year or does it include everything from A and B?


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 7, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Is that Gaikai streaming an extra $100 per year or does it include everything from A and B?



I believe it does plus all the titles from ps3 ps2


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 7, 2013)

> No. I have no idea what subscription prices will be. But you all know that our track record on next-gen rumors has been pretty good so far, and one of our most reliable sources told us back in February that most online features on the PS4 will be premium.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm not really sure how to feel right now.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 7, 2013)

> Basic online play is still free AFAIK.





Kagari claims that Basic still free..

Her power as a mod lol


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 7, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> People getting an early look?



close door preview it seem..


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 7, 2013)

Anybody else seen it and is tweeting about it?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 7, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Anybody else seen it and is tweeting about it?



I read someone else did but deleted message after.. Nintendo Ninjas are not a joke...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 7, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


>



Sounds legit and not biased at all.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 7, 2013)

New 3D Mario........Square-Enix line up is shit.......E3 is keeping up.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 7, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Sounds legit and not biased at all.



I know right? :amazed

The most biased guy on the internet... [probably]


----------



## Death Certificate (Jun 7, 2013)

*Platinum Games teases E3 news*


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 7, 2013)

Bayonetta 2, here I come.

Wonderful 101 is not my thing at all but who knows, maybe they'll even announced extra content for the PC version of Revengeance or maybe another game. They got 3 teams in the studio, I think.


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 7, 2013)

If all of that's true, then it's back to PC gaming for me. I have enough trouble using the PS Store as it is.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 7, 2013)

> Two of our most trusted neoGAF insiders have said that Microsoft is  reacting hard to what has went down, and so they're going to try to  dismantle PS4's image as a "for gamers" console by paying publishers and  devs to not show their multiplatform titles during E3 on a PS4. In  other words, even if the multiplatform version is coming out for the  PS4, they won't be able to show them at E3, thus contributing to the  perception that somehow Sony is getting significantly less support for  PS4 than Microsoft is "for gamers."
> 
> Of course, I'm sure multiplatform games will slip through - they can't  possibly pay everyone - but it's extremely telling how they're choosing  to spend their money. Rather than do the thing everyone wants, which is  end the anti-consumer nonsense, they'll spend their time trying to  deceive everyone instead. That should say it all about Microsoft since  this year started




this is probably a couple days late, but seriously wtf


----------



## Vault (Jun 7, 2013)

If that's true then I'm out. Also the price, fuck that.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 7, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> this is probably a couple days late, but seriously wtf



Typical response. Instead of looking within yourself and trying to address any issues, they try to tear down the competitor.


----------



## Death Certificate (Jun 7, 2013)

Welp I'm out if these Sony rumors are true.


----------



## dream (Jun 7, 2013)

Perhaps for the worst and make plans to join the master PC gaming race.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 7, 2013)

> *Update 2*
> thuway recants his initial statements
> 
> 
> ...





Not much to worry about yet since the info was apparently old, but i can definitely see that kind of price point for the ps4 legit.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 7, 2013)

*Pachter: Publishers won't block used games*



Pachter your damn idiot..


----------



## soulnova (Jun 7, 2013)

The guy who posted the Sony rumors has retracted his info. He said he had old information.

Edit: nvm.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 7, 2013)

Damn, I want Patcher's Job. I wish I got payed for being wrong all the time.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 7, 2013)

soulnova said:


> The guy who posted the Sony rumors has retracted his info. He said he had old information.
> 
> Edit: nvm.



yeah..... updated it now...


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 7, 2013)

Solaris said:


> Perhaps for the worst and make plans to join the master PC gaming race.


WiiU and intro PC Masterace it may just be. 


Malvingt2 said:


> *Pachter: Publishers won't block used games*
> 
> 
> 
> Pachter your damn idiot..



No no, they won't of course not.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 7, 2013)

excuse me if this was posted already


----------



## Enclave (Jun 7, 2013)

So basically the rumour is that Sony will be charging for online?  That sucks but isn't the end of the world like the Xbone is.  I don't think I have gone online with even a single PS3 game.  Though admittedly this would be enough to get me to kill my PS+ subscription.


----------



## Byrd (Jun 7, 2013)

Sony wouldn't dare to charge online... they had a pretty successful run with their current online-model..

PSN store has been seeing some good profits


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 7, 2013)

The only premium service was PSN+.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## Enclave (Jun 7, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


>



Personally I prefer the images where Sony and Nintendo are working together to kick Microsofts ass.  At least until Sony pisses us off, at which point it's all about Nintendo whooping everybodies asses.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 7, 2013)

Those gaf rumors Malvin posted the last page about PS have been shut down by Kagari and Gopher. Sony won't be charging for online etc. Also, prepare for some jawdropping FF showing.

also



man, everyone is ripping into MS. Can't wait for Jimquisition.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 7, 2013)

Its been clarified they'll have a tier model.

Base is free


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 7, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> *Those gaf rumors Malvin posted the last page about PS have been shut down by Kagari and Gopher. Sony won't be charging for online etc.*
> 
> also
> 
> ...



that is correct...


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 7, 2013)

^^ No, everything thuway posted has been shut down. Base is free is the only confirmed detail so far.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 7, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


>




lol. Well, Nintendo needs to come strong with their 1st party games next week. They can't afford any sliups and frankly I'm looking forward to seeing what they bring to the table.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 7, 2013)

Super Smash Bros X Street Fighter X Tekken.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 7, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> Super Smash Bros X Street Fighter X Tekken.



Just don't tweet that to Kamiya 





> Platinum Games Hideki Kamiya is apparently sick and tired of Smash Bros fans contacting him via Twitter encouraging him to put Bayonetta, Viewtiful Joe and Okami into the next Smash Bros game. Kamiya vented his frustrations on Twitter and told Smash Bros fans to fuck off. He then linked to the huge amount of requests he has been sent by fans on Twitter. Clearly he has lost all patience, so please don?t bombard him with requests.
> 
> ?Enough of smash idiots. Fuck off?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 7, 2013)

Oh sweet jesus. 

Edit: Tweeted it.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 7, 2013)

guy works for MS


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 7, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> guy works for MS



he is trying too hard lol


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 7, 2013)

twitter pictures seems appropriate


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 7, 2013)

collection of the Xbox articles so far


----------



## cloud1465 (Jun 7, 2013)

*Redditor claims MS employees monitoring Reddit; making positive posts about the Xbox1*





> Just thought I'd share something interesting that happened to me this week. I work for a marketing firm in Redmond that has a contract with Microsoft. I can't say specifically which division, but suffice to say we are not involved with the Xbox.
> 
> We had a pretty large meeting this week at one of the offices off 31st and, because this was the first time we had visited the Microsoft complex, we got a tour of some of the buildings. It's a quite amazing place. We won't the only visitors either; there were contractors from quite a number of other firms visiting, and presumably meeting to discuss projects related to our own.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 7, 2013)

cloud1465 said:


> *Redditor claims MS employees monitoring Reddit; making positive posts about the Xbox1*



Time and Time again, Microsoft never fails to amuse me.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 7, 2013)

They did that on Gamefaqs.. No shocking..


----------



## dream (Jun 7, 2013)

Keep that damage control going strong, Microsoft.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 7, 2013)

reddit thread deleted?


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 7, 2013)

oh he link was just broken


----------



## sworder (Jun 7, 2013)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Its been clarified they'll have a tier model.
> 
> Base is free



Clarified by who? Gaf? That's not clarification


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 7, 2013)

Sony, please. Don't fuck up as much as M$ !


----------



## hadou (Jun 7, 2013)

cloud1465 said:


> *Redditor claims MS employees monitoring Reddit; making positive posts about the Xbox1*


----------



## Jing (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 7, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]wlXMqf8ffTY[/YOUTUBE]
It's bretty bad


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 7, 2013)

Now you have to pay to be online? 

PCWiiU looking like a Godsend right now.  



PoinT_BlanK said:


> @Khris i didn't comment on your "software being already in place stance" because i thought that was obvious from the moment Sony said they will leave restrictions up to publishers. Also, the reason why I highlighted that it will have to differ from xbox is because that's the most important thing here, how will it differ from xbox, according to the info we have, they are trying to keep it a similar system to the one already in place, with people having to log on and register the games online and then whoever buys it having to pay to use it



But it's there. You don't seem to grasp that. Also, you're just speculating about keeping the same system/concept. Just pure speculation. We have no insight on the matter yet. Or are people with the #PS4noDRM drive are just mindless idiots screaming "NO DRM" when they don't know what they're talking about? 

No, where we stand now. The software is there. We have no idea how it works. 



> that system is infinitly better because you have CHOICE. choice in this context = consumer power and freedom. it's up to you which games to buy and navigate through. if you know a game will have to be registered don't buy it. If a great majority of games will have it, just skip the system altogether, but I appreciate being able to CHOOSE, the ps4 apparently offers that, which seemingly doesn't happen with the xbox, mind that if sony does a 180 and ends up with the exact same restrictions as the xbox and keep me from having choices, they can fuck themselves too



Excuse me, but don't try and feed me that apologetic crap. You know if the software is there; then the majority of big time developers will probably use it. You see this isn't like the PS3 where there was no DRM software and devs had to come up with something on their own(Online Passes). *The PS4 has the software.* I keep telling you that, but you just choose to ignore it. 

Sure, you keep telling me; it's not as bad as the Xbone. But the principle here; is that if these big gaming companies support this kind of crap, you know it will grow bigger. 

Like I said before, if the next GEN takes off; It will be much more worse in the one after. Just like how the current GEN took off with the online passes and DLCs by which resulted in the *Xbone shitstorm* and the *PS4 having a DRM software*. 

But you keep going with the "hey, this doesn't affect" or "it's not THAT BAD because publishers might not use the DRM". Which you should know fully that it will affect everyone in the long run and it is that bad because it can evolve as well.

If Sony really cared about the NoDRM policy they would have removed it all together. They don't, because publishers have been pushing them and MS for years now. 

Part of me believes that this is why the WiiU isn't getting any games even though it's strong enough to handle games from this damn GEN. 



> your point about EA being powerful, they are, i'm not contesting that, my point is, as platform holder, so is sony. EA are dependant on them as much they depend on EA, do you think abandoning a platform with millions of users is what EA would want?



Eh No. EA has the Xbone to publish all the casually sports games they want. PS4 has no alternative for that. NFL, NBA, NHL, and even FIFA (to some extent) are all console sellers, if Sony drops them casual sports fans will just go to the Xbone.



> edit - "system software" is vague btw, we can't forget that if you can use the ps4 without internet, that likely means the publishers are gonna have to be the one's handling that through their servers and not something that's actually implemented on the console, i think



Learn2context. Sony was specifically asked about this. If the PS4 didn't have the software built-in(like the PS3) then they would have just said that it will not have DRM. But they specifically said that it's up to the users. It's a very high possibility to say the least. 

I wouldn't just keep my guard down just because it's not always online. That's all. 

The gaming companies are artists in fucking over the consumer. That much is a given. So I wouldn't be surprised if something new comes out concering all of this. 


EDIT: Don't get me wrong. I want to a buy a PS4. But having a functioning brain might stop me from doing so.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 7, 2013)

Sega lineup


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 7, 2013)

Once again, all the rumors Malvin posted regarding Sony have been shut down.

also





> After a month of vague corporate comments from Microsoft executives, we now know the Xbox One's game licensing policy was written from the ground up for companies. It's aggressively anti-consumer and anti-middle class, and it outright ignores underprivileged gamers. It's gross, despicable, greedy, pathetic, cowardly and out of touch with a growing global resentment for corporations.



damn, son


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 7, 2013)

Polygon? POLYGON?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 7, 2013)

No!

Game devs/publisher, stop blowing your loads early.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 7, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> No!
> 
> Game devs/publisher, stop blowing your loads early.



No it's just getting ready for round 2


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 7, 2013)

This isn't even their final form?


----------



## sworder (Jun 7, 2013)

Khris said:


> EDIT: Don't get me wrong. I want to a buy a PS4. But having a functioning brain might stop me from doing so.



That functioning brain of yours should also tell you that everything you're complaining about that might or might not happen on PS4 is already on PC, which you apparently consider a better choice

So why are you complaining about it in the first place if you're so eager to accept it in PC?

PC and their digital games you can't lend or resell are complete garbage.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 7, 2013)

Haven't seen a good Knight Rider gif in ages. lol, childhood memories flooding back...


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 7, 2013)

That's actually a pretty accurate depiction of what will happen.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 7, 2013)

Except Steam offsets this by offering massive discounts, modding capabilities, in-game community options, and more. 

With mods, some games literally become endlessly fun. That's more than can be said for most console games. Even most Monster Hunter games will become stale after a couple thousand hours.

Also, if your PC happens to die, you just reinstall Steam and redownload your games. No need to go through any bullshit.

You also don't have to trash your old PC every time the next gen starts, you can just upgrade what you have.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 7, 2013)

sworder said:


> That functioning brain of yours should also tell you that everything you're complaining about that might or might not happen on PS4 is already on PC, which you apparently consider a better choice
> 
> So why are you complaining about it in the first place if you're so eager to accept it in PC?
> 
> PC and their digital games you can't lend or resell are complete garbage.





Death-kun said:


> Except Steam offsets this by offering massive discounts, modding capabilities, in-game community options, and more.
> 
> Also, if your PC happens to die, you just reinstall Steam and redownload your games. No need to go through any bullshit.
> 
> You also don't have to trash your old PC every time the next gen starts, you can just upgrade what you have.



I am just going to let Death-kun fight this bout for me. I am too lazy to continue with this. 

I also happen to own a PC using it for other stuff too you know.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 7, 2013)

I am the keyboard warrior.

Without a sword.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 7, 2013)

>paying for PC games
>PC
>paying


----------



## hadou (Jun 7, 2013)

:rotf 

Please keep it coming. I haven't laughed this hard since the Microsoft cluster fuck from two weeks ago


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 7, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> >paying for PC games
> >PC
> >paying



This too. 

Aside from emulators and being able to simply pirate anything that isn't dirt cheap on Steam, PCs also cover a massive amount of other everyday tasks and uses. 

PCs are the best user-oriented gaming machines out there, the only thing they're really missing out on are the console exclusives.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 7, 2013)

You don't even NEED Steam.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 7, 2013)

I use this site and I have none of Steam's drawbacks.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 7, 2013)

There's many options when it comes to PC.


----------



## sworder (Jun 7, 2013)

Discounts and mods doesn't offset the fact that you can't borrow/rent them.

It's a waste of money buying a game with garbage MP that you can beat in 2 days. If it wasn't for Redbox, I would've never bothered playing Bioshock Infinite (unless I decided to pirate it, assuming there's a PC version).


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 7, 2013)

When you're paying (if you're paying at all) a fraction of what it would cost in an actual store, most people are willing to forgive that.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 7, 2013)

PC is an open platform, consoles aren't. It's not just Steam. Gog, GMG, Amazon, Humble Store, Uplay, Origin. Mods. Sales. You can get a brand new game before or right after release for 30-40€. Or if you wait a bit more it gets cheaper. Hell, you can sell your hats and cards on steam and make 20-50€. It has drawbacks, like no used games and resell, variable DRM, but all those are offset by the advantages it offers.

Yes, it's digital focused, mostly thanks to Steam, but if it weren't for that, who knows what would have happened. PC space had rough times in the early to mid 00s. Now it's probably doing better than ever. Btw people weren't so eager to embrace it, Steam was hated as hell. But Valve earned people's trust over the years with improving their service. Do people trust MS, I wonder? 


I wish people stopped comparing these two.


----------



## sworder (Jun 7, 2013)

I rarely buy games and get by just playing what's on PS+. If the discounts are as good as Sony's then I suppose it's a pretty good deal. More than that tho and I'd rather stick with PS4 

Broke college student


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 7, 2013)

I seen PC games run for like $3.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 7, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> I seen PC games run for like $3.



I just bought Alan Wake for $3 on Steam the other day, and I don't even like horror games.

That's effective marketing.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## Death-kun (Jun 7, 2013)

Their cries will be ignored.


----------



## Takamura Bear (Jun 7, 2013)

Wasn't there supposed to be someone from MS on Gamefaqs a few weeks ago defending the Xbone, and even responded to his own post but forgot to log out and use a different account?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 7, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> I seen PC games run for like $3.





Patchouli said:


> I just bought Alan Wake for $3 on Steam the other day, and I don't even like horror games.
> 
> That's effective marketing.



$3? My snacking costs more than that.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 7, 2013)

e3 nintendo sony get hyped


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 7, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> e3 nintendo sony get hyped



and microsoft...

It will be interesting to see how nervous the guy on stage gets. They'll probably fill it up with a bunch of athletes and a 20 minute justin beiber performance.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 7, 2013)

microsoft is dead to me. i cant even derive pleasure from the shit storm anymore. they are 10 times as tone deaf right now as sony was in 06


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## steveht93 (Jun 7, 2013)

Khris said:


> EDIT: Don't get me wrong. I want to a buy a PS4. But me being a fanboy might stop me from doing so.



Corrected for accuracy.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 7, 2013)

Isn't that cute, console peasants comparing Xbone to Steam like it's anything even remotely comparable. Because an open digital platform which is completely free where you can gift friends games at irrelevant prices and have easy access to demos, dlc, mods and community crap and still able to play offline anyway is the exact same thing as obligatory restrictions and limitations on retail, physical products. Plus with extra, constant DRM and payed online service to top it off.

IT'S THE EXACT SAME THING, YOU GUYS. EVERYONE KNOWS PC IS A FUCKING CONSOLE, RIGHT?

Adorable.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 7, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Corrected for accuracy.



Pot, meet kettle.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 7, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Pot, meet kettle.



Don't interfere,let me have my way with him.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 7, 2013)

Khris said:


> *But it's there. You don't seem to grasp that. *Also, you're just speculating about keeping the same system/concept. Just pure speculation. We have no insight on the matter yet. Or are people with the #PS4noDRM drive are just mindless idiots screaming "NO DRM" when they don't know what they're talking about?



at this point i think you just can't read, dude, i just said to you that the existence of said "firmware" became obvious from the moment they said they will leave it to publishers, and that's why i didn't comment on it, if i'm saying it's existence is obvious, how do i not grasp that it exists? the fuck man?



Khris said:


> Excuse me, but don't try and feed me that apologetic crap. You know if the software is there; then the majority of big time developers will probably use it. You see this isn't like the PS3 where there was no DRM software and devs had to come up with something on their own(Online Passes). *The PS4 has the software.* I keep telling you that, but you just choose to ignore it.



Dude what DRM software do you know that doesn't require online checks?

this is why i also said the word software here is vague because we don't know what the fuck it is

the ps4 does not require online, that seems to imply that publishers will have to handle the DRM on their servers by making you register the game

if you're someone who doesn't have internet at all, how do you assume they will do the DRM checks? even if they had an in system lock structure that works offline



Khris said:


> Sure, you keep telling me; it's not as bad as the Xbone. But the principle here; is that if these big gaming companies support this kind of crap, you know it will grow bigger.



And you were talking about speculation, i'm not nostradamus, neither are you



Khris said:


> Like I said before, if the next GEN takes off; It will be much more worse in the one after. Just like how the current GEN took off with the online passes and DLCs by which resulted in the *Xbone shitstorm* and the *PS4 having a DRM software*.



we are arguing the ps4/xbox 1 that are about to drop, i'm not here trying to predict how the gen after that one will play out, the existence of precedents doesn't necessarily translate into _"oh if this takes off, it will definitely get worser with the next"_, sure it may look like that, doesn't mean it will, be objective, it's rich you said i had nothing but speculation but you can't be objective in your posts, you act like fuckin mystic meg



Khris said:


> But you keep going with the "hey, this doesn't affect" or "it's not THAT BAD because publishers might not use the DRM". Which you should know fully that it will affect everyone in the long run and it is that bad because it can evolve as well.



I never said it doesn't affect, i'm losing my patience with you, it's like i have to educate you on how to argue without making up shit everytime

The fact that it's not as restrictive as the box 1 is a core fact that needs to be highlighted, i don't fully know shit, i don't fucking know how many publishers will use the tools to restrict used games, i do know that me, as consumer, will have the option to inform myself on which games are restricted and be able to choose, if the structure is indeed like that, it even opens the options to publishers possibly giving up on DRM at some point down the line due to public pressure and lack of success with it, if people decide not to support their games. do you not grasp this?



Khris said:


> If Sony really cared about the NoDRM policy they would have removed it all together. They don't, because publishers have been pushing them and MS for years now.



I care not about sony's internal views on drm, if they care or not, what i do care about is what they do, and if their policies allow me the freedom to choose and the competition's doesn't, i'm not gonna act like sony's policies aren't better for me as consumer



Khris said:


> Part of me believes that this is why the WiiU isn't getting any games even though it's strong enough to handle games from this damn GEN.


 
possibly, irrelevant and highly speculative



Khris said:


> Eh No. EA has the Xbone to publish all the casually sports games they want. PS4 has no alternative for that. NFL, NBA, NHL, and even FIFA (to some extent) are all console sellers, if Sony drops them casual sports fans will just go to the Xbone.



Dude, what kind of world do you live in? Sony is a major platform holder. EA NEEDS THEM, regardless if you have big selling games, EA can't possibly sustain all these AAA titles relying solely on the xbox userbase, there's around 80 million ps3 owners in the world

They need the MILLIONS of consumers that are playstation advocates, they do not dictate sony's policies at a whim because they hold titles like fifa, hell, nintendo is the perfect example that they do not dictate a platform holders direction on a whim

Likewise sony needs EA because of those popular titles but if hypothetically their relationship were to breakdown, EA would come out in worser shape because there's alternative games to the franchises EA holds whereas there's not alternative platform holders with the strength sony has

would the playstation userbase be as big without EA? fuck no

would millions still buy the playstation? fuck yeah

would ea lose a fuckton of millions of dollars and potential customers? what the fuck do you think



Khris said:


> Learn2context. Sony was specifically asked about this. If the PS4 didn't have the software built-in(like the PS3) then they would have just said that it will not have DRM. But they specifically said that it's up to the users. It's a very high possibility to say the least.



learn2context what? lmao when you are the most obtuse person posting here? and let's not act like we haven't had problems with your reading comprehension before

i'm not discounting is as a possibility, what i'm saying to you is, due to the console being able to be enjoyed offline, if i don't have internet and buy a game that doesn't require me to register it, went home and played it, on a totally offline console, how the fuck would sony/publishers know i played it and then sold it on to someone?

sure there might be a offline drm mode like possibly discs being tagged but even then, wouldn't my console need to connect to the internet to let them know that a particular disc has already been used in one system?

this is what i've been saying to you, the nature of the console being able to be totally offline reduces the number of possible ways DRM can be employed



Khris said:


> I wouldn't just keep my guard down just because it's not always online. That's all.
> 
> The gaming companies are artists in fucking over the consumer. That much is a given. So I wouldn't be surprised if something new comes out concering all of this.



which i'm open to, but unless you know of an offline drm method, that would be applicable here, we are pretty much back to square one



Khris said:


> EDIT: Don't get me wrong. I want to a buy a PS4. But having a functioning brain might stop me from doing so.



having a functional brain should also have helped you to realize my points eons ago


----------



## Reyes (Jun 7, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Don't interfere,*let me have my way with him*.



...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 7, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Corrected for accuracy.



You go on ahead and say that. While I will be enjoying my copy of the Last of Us next week.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 7, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Isn't that cute, console peasants comparing Xbone to Steam like it's anything even remotely comparable. Because an open digital platform which is completely free where you can gift friends games at irrelevant prices and have easy access to demos, dlc, mods and community crap and still able to play offline anyway is the exact same thing as obligatory restrictions and limitation on retail, physical products. Plus with extra, constant DRM, payed online service.
> 
> IT'S THE EXACT SAME THING, YOU GUYS. EVERYONE KNOWS PC IS A FUCKING CONSOLE, RIGHT?
> 
> Adorable.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 7, 2013)

Khris said:


> You go on ahead and say that. While I will be enjoying my copy of the Last of Us next week.



At least don't imply that who ever buys a ps4 doesn't Have a "functioning brain" and please stop spreading hate about something that doesn't even exist.


----------



## bigduo209 (Jun 7, 2013)

As someone who grew-up watching Knight Rider reruns, I have to say this is all kinds of awesome.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 7, 2013)

I need to stop arguing with guys that use more smileys than the girls i text with, never a good sign


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## steveht93 (Jun 7, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> *KH3 announcement rumors are gaining strength, *





Bahahahahahahahahahahahaha! No dude,no. Let's just pray for nomura to announce a release date for versus and that would be grace from god. 


Square showing even a teaser in e3 would be a miracle.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 7, 2013)

Give me my KH3 Square. 

And Microsoft, release Banjo Threeie on PC with a level/campaign/music creator. Redeem yourselves.

Nintendo. Luigi's Mansion Wii U. Make it happen.

Valve. You know what we want. You know.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 7, 2013)

based nomura.....my dream game between nomura and tabata and nojima.....


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 7, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> Super Smash Bros X Street Fighter X Tekken.


And Pikachu own them all. 


cloud1465 said:


> *Redditor claims MS employees monitoring Reddit; making positive posts about the Xbox1*


It's getting even sadder. 
They're hoping the moon comes down by this point. 
Where's the wedding? 


~Gesy~ said:


> and microsoft...
> 
> It will be interesting to see how nervous the guy on stage gets. They'll probably fill it up with a bunch of athletes and a 20 minute justin beiber performance.



*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]kmRWVZ5ny0I[/YOUTUBE]






steveht93 said:


> Don't interfere,let me have my way with him.



Where is this thread going? .....


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 7, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> Valve. You know what we want. You know.



Another left for dead or a counter strike go 2?


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 7, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> Valve. You know what we want. You know.



Another episode of something or whatever?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm trying not to get too hyped for e3, this drm shit already put a dark cloud above us, i'm taking most gaming rumors as bullshit

I just wanna hear pricing strategies and see one or two games, anything else will be an extra for me

hopefully we do get some jaw dropping announcements, like Gopher and Kagiri on gaf seemed to imply we'll get


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 7, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Another left for dead or a counter strike go 2?





ShadowReij said:


> Another episode of something or whatever?



You guys. 



PoinT_BlanK said:


> I'm trying not to get too hyped for e3, this drm shit already put a dark cloud above us, i'm taking most gaming rumors as bullshit
> 
> I just wanna hear pricing strategies and see one of two games, anything else will be an extra for me
> 
> hopefully we do get some jaw dropping announcements, like Gopher and Kagiri on gaf seemed to imply we'll get


----------



## bigduo209 (Jun 7, 2013)

Kotaku aside, the article (and the author) have a good point.

*When Will Gamers Say Enough Is Enough?*



I do wonder how many gamers/consumers-in-general will actual tolerate and ultimately accept the always-online approach being driven by publishers and console-makers?

I can see how many people will buy the XboxOne and not even know or care about those issues. But when these little details start rearing their ugly heads during "more than 24" internet outtages or offline use cases, that's when we'll really see how tolerant and understandable people will truly be. But by then will it be too late? Will people treat it like Netflix or Pandora, being none the wiser about what's streamed or locally stored?

I guess the big question is can MS convince people to wait until their internet is restored and/or server-issues are fixed well before the inconvenience length pops-up to expose consumers to the ugly truth? A truth that they have little-to-no control over the console they bought and paid for.


----------



## hadou (Jun 7, 2013)

What are the chances of a Killer Instinct on next gen?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 7, 2013)

shit is crazy, who woulda thunk the next gen winner is gonna be nintendo


----------



## Reyes (Jun 7, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> Valve. You know what we want. You know.



More TF2 hats


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 7, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> More TF2 hats



Well, actually yes.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 7, 2013)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> shit is crazy, who woulda thunk the next gen winner is gonna be nintendo



Maybe Death-Kun ans Asa_Kun


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 7, 2013)

cloud1465 said:


> *Redditor claims MS employees monitoring Reddit; making positive posts about the Xbox1*


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 7, 2013)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> shit is crazy, who woulda thunk the next gen winner is gonna be nintendo



And they didn't do anything.....yet.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 7, 2013)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> shit is crazy, who woulda thunk the next gen winner is gonna be nintendo



What rock where you living under? Nintendo won the previous gen,there is nothing awkward about Nintendo winning a generation.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 7, 2013)

nintendo was looking awful these past few months, their shit isn't selling.  all of the sudden, it's the only gamer's system


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 7, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> What rock where you living under? Nintendo won the previous gen,there is nothing awkward about Nintendo winning a generation.



They won with the NES, SNES, and wii.
They have won everything in handhelds.
Wonder why people shit talk nintendo?
I can only assume they are bitter


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 7, 2013)

@ Simpson Why? What's wrong with the PS4?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 7, 2013)

Eh, I am done with this. You know an argument has gone to shit when you're calling people dumb. 


My point was that: I am not being so sure about Sony because they said there is a DRM policy. We just don't know how they will implement it. And devs/publishers could make use of it if they want. 

You agree to this, right?

Then what the fuck is the issue at hand here? 

All I am doing is presenting possibilities on how Sony "could" fuck up. As well as presenting possible reasons to it. 

You say the DRM thing is obvious then you go on and say this:-



> this is what i've been saying to you, the nature of the console being able to be totally offline reduces the number of possible ways DRM can be employed
> 
> which i'm open to, but unless you know of an offline drm method, that would be applicable here, we are pretty much back to square one



Looks like you're not buying their word for it.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 7, 2013)

until ps4 is confirmed to not have the dumb shit it could potentially have that parrallels MS dumb shit, then wiiu will be the winner


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 7, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> At least don't imply that who ever buys a ps4 doesn't Have a "functioning brain"



Well if Sony does have some sick twisted DRM policy implemented and people still buy it. Than yes they don't have one. 



> and please stop spreading hate about something that doesn't even exist.



But Sony- eh. Nope. Not getting sucked into this again.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 7, 2013)

Jimmies rustled everywhere.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 7, 2013)

Khris said:


> Well if Sony does have some sick twisted DRM policy implemented and people still buy it. Than yes they don't have one.
> 
> 
> 
> But Sony- eh. Nope. Not getting suck into this again.



The issue is that you're running on an assumption that Sony has something horrible planned and treating it like it's a fact when it's just your own suspicion, a suspicion that goes contary to what Sony has thus far announced.  Hell, there aren't even rumours to support it like there were with the Xbone DRM.

All this is is you basically saying "If Microsoft is doing it obviously Sony is also!".  It's not a good argument to make and you wonder why people are calling you on it?  We aren't being Sony fanboys by telling you that you are making a baseless claim as though it's fact.  We're just telling you the truth.

You'll find if Sony ends up pulling bullshit like this then we'll be just as pissed with them as we are with Microsoft but until that happens we have no reason to shit all over them like you are.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 7, 2013)

Tension is rising in here. The console wars are finally starting.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 7, 2013)

Enclave said:


> The issue is that you're running on an assumption that Sony has something horrible planned and treating it like it's a fact when it's just your own suspicion, a suspicion that goes contary to what Sony has thus far announced.  Hell, there aren't even rumours to support it like there were with the Xbone DRM.
> 
> All this is is you basically saying "If Microsoft is doing it obviously Sony is also!".  It's not a good argument to make and you wonder why people are calling you on it?  We aren't being Sony fanboys by telling you that you are making a baseless claim as though it's fact.  We're just telling you the truth.
> 
> You'll find if Sony ends up pulling bullshit like this then we'll be just as pissed with them as we are with Microsoft but until that happens we have no reason to shit all over them like you are.



I keep saying that it's possibility. You guys are acting like I sexed up your moms or something.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 7, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> Tension is rising in here. The console wars are finally starting.



I don't know how I got caught up in this though. I don't favor any console. It's weird. Fanboys have that kind of power.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 7, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> Tension is rising in here. The console wars are finally starting.



Well one decided to commit suicide and it didn't even get out the gate.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 7, 2013)

Khris said:


> Well if Sony does have some sick twisted DRM policy implemented and people still buy it. Than yes they don't have one.
> 
> 
> 
> But Sony- eh. Nope. Not getting sucked into this again.



You know, some of the people purchasing these consoles are fathers for their kids and casuals who don't care about this. That does not mean they're brain dead.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 7, 2013)

Remember, every little syllable is under scrutiny.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 7, 2013)

~Gesy~ said:


> You know, some of the people purchasing these consoles are fathers for their kids and casuals who don't care about this. That does not mean they're brain dead.



Well you know I was talking about gamers now. Consoles could ask for a pint of blood every time  you on it and casuals/parents might still buy it.


----------



## Gino (Jun 7, 2013)

Bruh if Sony does something even remotely similar and you support this shit you a bitch end of story.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 7, 2013)

There will be drm of some sort, but the nature of the console being able to be enjoyed totally offline, reduces the way in which the restriction of the used games market can be applied

unless they suddenly come up with an offline manner of monitoring who's using which disc in what number of consoles. That seems like an impossible task, how will they know all that if the consoles aren't connected to the internet?

That is why assuming that the publishers will have to manage it on their side, with their servers, and by imposing _"to enjoy this game, an internet connection is required and it must be registered"_ policies is the logical step. It also goes in line with sony's _"it will be left to publishers"_ assertion. That is the only way that comes to my mind, unless one of you know of offline drm structures

in which case, if my assumptions are correct, that system is no much different than what we have currently with _"if you buy a used game you have to pay a fee to fully enjoy certain games"_

I'd rather this structure just carried over than having a totally more restrictive structure like the one that is used on the xbox 1, because i won't be in worser shape than what i already am

in an ideal world none of this woud exist, but the world stopped being ideal in regards to this with the 360/ps3 generation, so if it can't get better, i'll at least be glad if it doesn't get worse

and that's all i've been saying



Enclave said:


> The issue is that you're running on an assumption that Sony has something horrible planned and treating it like it's a fact when it's just your own suspicion, a suspicion that goes contary to what Sony has thus far announced.  Hell, there aren't even rumours to support it like there were with the Xbone DRM.
> 
> All this is is you basically saying "If Microsoft is doing it obviously Sony is also!".  It's not a good argument to make and you wonder why people are calling you on it?  We aren't being Sony fanboys by telling you that you are making a baseless claim as though it's fact.  We're just telling you the truth.
> 
> You'll find if Sony ends up pulling bullshit like this then we'll be just as pissed with them as we are with Microsoft but until that happens we have no reason to shit all over them like you are.



HALLELUJAH!!!!!! someone gets it 

Thank you Enclave


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 7, 2013)

Gino said:


> Bruh if Sony does something even remotely similar and you support this shit you a bitch end of story.



I'd be wondering how Japan users will react if that did happen.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 7, 2013)

Khris said:


> I keep saying that it's possibility. You guys are acting like I sexed up your moms or something.



It's your phrasing, the fact that you keep going on about it and the fact that you insult people when they point out what you're doing.


----------



## Gino (Jun 7, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> I'd be wondering how Japan users will react if that did happen.



Mass Suicide


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 7, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Let's just wait for now. Because you're not buying that the PS4 "MIGHT" have a DRM policy. We should wait and see. 

But I will say this. I "argued" with you using emotes and jokes because I have always known you to be a joker. And you don't particularity take anything seriously. 

Glad that got cleared up


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 7, 2013)

Enclave said:


> It's your phrasing, the fact that you keep going on about it and the fact that you insult people when they point out what you're doing.



But I kept on saying that it is only a possibility. I kept nagging on about it. 

If I came off as a douche, well then I apologize. Never was my intent.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 7, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> Valve. You know what we want. You know.



Trading cards? 



steveht93 said:


> Another left for dead or a counter strike go 2?



well, L4D3 has been found in the registry


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 7, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> I'd be wondering how Japan users will react if that did happen.



How did the US take the Xbox One bit?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 7, 2013)

I haven't owned a nintendo console since my gameboy advance and n64, i will probably pick up a wii u at some point either way, but i don't like that tablet controller, do they have any other official controller that doesn't have a screen on it?

i might just give up on all of this and buy a ouya, mobile phone games on my television, that's the dream


----------



## Ultimania (Jun 7, 2013)

Sony better not also do this shit or it's PC and Wii U for me. Kiss my goddamn ass, Microsoft.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 7, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> I haven't owned a nintendo console since my gameboy advance and n64, i will probably pick up a wii u at some point either way, but i don't like that tablet controller, *do they have any other official controller that doesn't have a screen on it?*
> 
> i might just give up on all of this and buy a ouya, mobile phone games on my television, that's the dream


----------



## Gino (Jun 7, 2013)

Ultimania said:


> Sony better not also do this shit or it's PC and Wii U for me. Kiss my goddamn ass, Microsoft.



You got the right idea. oh and 3ds and vita


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 7, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> do they have any other official controller that doesn't have a screen on it?



Talk about not paying attention. 
The screen controller is GOOD and yes they do have another official controller.
The pro controller.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 7, 2013)

Khris said:


> But I will say this. I "argued" with you using emotes and jokes because I have always known you to be a joker. And you don't particularity take anything seriously.
> 
> Glad that got cleared up



Sony Playstation is serious business bro. I mean it's like someone going to a forums and starts bad mouthing Pokemon. You can get killed for such things bro


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 7, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Sony Playstation is serious business bro. I mean it's like someone going to a forums and starts bad mouthing Pokemon. You can get killed for such things bro



The Pokemon Mafia.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 7, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Sony Playstation is serious business bro. I mean it's like someone going to a forums and starts bad mouthing Pokemon. You can get killed for such things bro



You can badmouth/slur Pokemon all you want. I wont attack you with walls-of-text or even call you a dumbass for that matter


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 7, 2013)

Depends on the Generation as well.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 7, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> Depends on the Generation as well.



GEN1 sux.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 7, 2013)

.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 7, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Talk about not paying attention.
> The screen controller is GOOD and yes they do have another official controller.
> The pro controller.



nintendo been off my radar, i'm indifferent to them for the most part, that monolith game caught my eye tho and i've been wanting to get back on a ssb game. the screen controller is not for me

i'll probably buy a ps4 at launch for second son, watch_dogs and mgsv if it is indeed announced for next gen, then buy a U on the cheap

that all depends on sony's pricing and drm strategies clarification


----------



## Gino (Jun 7, 2013)

Old school pokemon=best pokemon fuck all those newschool hipster ass pokemon.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 7, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> .





Gino said:


> Old school pokemon=best pokemon fuck all those newschool hipster ass pokemon.


----------



## Gino (Jun 7, 2013)

Old School Represent.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 7, 2013)

Pokemon Blue = Best Pokemon


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 7, 2013)

Khris said:


> You can badmouth/slur Pokemon all you want. I wont attack you with walls-of-text or even call you a dumbass for that matter



funny since you started the name calling and the learn2context and all that extra stuff, even if jokingly, action -> reaction. scientific concept. 

nonetheless, my bad, you've been my homie here for way too long


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 7, 2013)

fire pokemons are the worst starters. fact.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Jun 7, 2013)

Khris said:


> GEN1 sux.



You Dead 



PoinT_BlanK said:


> fire pokemons are the worst starters. fact.



You Dead Too


----------



## Gunners (Jun 7, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> fire pokemons are the worst starters. fact.


Blaziken> All other starters.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 7, 2013)

Khris said:


> GEN1 sux.



You can drop dead now.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 7, 2013)

was blaziken ever a starter tho?


----------



## Gino (Jun 7, 2013)

lol

Mewtwo> furry flaming jesus


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 7, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> fire pokemons are the worst starters. fact.



Exactly how I feel about leaf types


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 7, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> fire pokemons are the worst starters. fact.



And a slow and painful death is in store for you.


----------



## Gino (Jun 7, 2013)

All the starters are shit........except pikachu brah


----------



## Gunners (Jun 7, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> was blaziken ever a starter tho?



It evolves from the bird.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 7, 2013)

i wish nintendo didn't have the pokemon monopoly on lock down 

sometimes i wanna play pokemanz but no nintendoz console


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## Vault (Jun 7, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> was blaziken ever a starter tho?



Torchic was  who eventually evolves into blaziken.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 7, 2013)

generation 1 does suck tho, bar squirtle


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 7, 2013)

Gino said:


> All the starters are shit........except pikachu brah



*Spoiler*: __ 







Come again? 


PoinT_BlanK said:


> i wish nintendo didn't have the pokemon monopoly on lock down
> 
> sometimes i wanna play pokemanz but no nintendoz console



That's quite the contradiction there.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 7, 2013)

shadow you should be embarrassed for posting charizard, smh


----------



## Yagura (Jun 7, 2013)

Pokemon?  

Gen 2 > Gen 1 > Gen 4 > Gen 3 > Gen 5


----------



## Gino (Jun 7, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol charzard

I never stayed with Cyndaquil long enough for him/her to evolve LOL.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 7, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> That's quite the contradiction there.



sign of greatness


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 7, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> shadow you should be embarrassed for posting charizard, smh



Bow before the king. 

And you should cease to exists for trying to sell bs like gen 1 sucked. Psh what are you smoking.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 7, 2013)

water types >>>>>>


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 7, 2013)

>being this armored


----------



## Gino (Jun 7, 2013)

Soloed all the way to chargestone cave with these three zero fucks given.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 7, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> But does it have cannons?



Can he bite you like Mike Tyson?


----------



## Death Certificate (Jun 7, 2013)

I haven't played pokemon since gen 3, which is odd since liked it.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 7, 2013)

Water and Fire, I think we can all agree that leaf type is the unwanted bastard of the starters. Only a couple of the designs have been respectable.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Jun 7, 2013)

Gen 1 And Gen 2 love all the starters 3 forms


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 7, 2013)

Gunners said:


> Water and Fire, I think we can all agree that leaf type is the unwanted bastard of the starters. Only a couple of the designs have been respectable.





Snivy for being a smug asshole.


----------



## hadou (Jun 7, 2013)

I could never get into the Pokemon franchise. Not my thing.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 7, 2013)

^you're living wrong, change your life and stop believing in white jesus breh


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 7, 2013)

Gunners said:


> Water and Fire, I think we can all agree that leaf type is the unwanted bastard of the starters. Only a couple of the designs have been respectable.



The first gen Pokemon,I used to love them all. One does not simply choose between charmander,balbasaur,and squirtle.  Hardest choice in video games history.


----------



## Gino (Jun 7, 2013)

hadou said:


> I could never get into the Pokemon franchise. Not my thing.



I feel that way about digimon.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 7, 2013)

squirtle every time, easiest choice in videogames history


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 7, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> The first gen Pokemon,I used to love them all. One does not simply choose between charmander,balbasaur,and squirtle.  Hardest choice in video games history.



Squirtle was my first choice ever in Blue.


----------



## Vault (Jun 7, 2013)

Hydro pump


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 7, 2013)

by the way, what happened with medabots? the cartoon had potential that didn't realise 

but the game was nice


----------



## Gunners (Jun 7, 2013)

Yeah I went with Squirtle.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 7, 2013)

>BUT MUH CHARIZARD

But can Charizard learn moves to take down a Dragon type and solo Lance?


----------



## Vault (Jun 7, 2013)

Squirtle is a g though. I remember in the cartoon he had his own squad of goons.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 7, 2013)

Yagura said:


> Pokemon?
> 
> Gen 2 > Gen 1 > Gen 4 > Gen 3 > Gen 5



Sense there is in this.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 7, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> by the way, what happened with medabots? the cartoon had potential that didn't realise
> 
> but the game was nice



Medabots was fucking pro.

As well as Beyblade. Well season 1 and 3.

Kai and Rey 2legit.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 7, 2013)

Vault said:


> Squirtle is a g though. I remember in the cartoon he had his own squad of goons.



yeah, squirtle rolled deep, with the shades on and everything

amazing pokemon


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 7, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Medabots was fucking pro.
> 
> As well as Beyblade. Well season 1 and 3.
> 
> Kai and Rey 2legit.



beyblade was alright, I had a green beyblade we used to spin them inside pots and pans, i was undefeated 

my beyblade was heavy and i placed a small magnet ball inside of it

great times


----------



## Vault (Jun 7, 2013)

I used to wake up at 6am before school to catch Zoids, Yugioh, TMNT then Beyblade.  good times


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 7, 2013)

Was just about to mention Zoids.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 7, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Can he bite you like Mike Tyson?


No, but he'll blast you with his canons.


Gunners said:


> Water and Fire, I think we can all agree that leaf type is the unwanted bastard of the starters. Only a couple of the designs have been respectable.





Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Snivy for being a smug asshole.


Treeko was pretty boss. 


steveht93 said:


> The first gen Pokemon,I used to love them all. One does not simply choose between charmander,balbasaur,and squirtle.  Hardest choice in video games history.


Thank god for yellow version. 


hadou said:


> I could never get into the Pokemon franchise. Not my thing.


You poor soul. 


Vault said:


> Hydro pump


Fire Blast. 

Back when they did something. 


PoinT_BlanK said:


> by the way, what happened with medabots? the cartoon had potential that didn't realise
> 
> but the game was nice


Ended.


Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> >BUT MUH CHARIZARD
> 
> But can Charizard learn moves to take down a Dragon type and solo Lance?


No, it tanked fucking Lance's shit like a boss and fried them dragons. 


Vault said:


> Squirtle is a g though. I remember in the cartoon he had his own squad of goons.


Dat squirtle.


----------



## dream (Jun 7, 2013)

Take your Pokemon discussion to the Pokemon sub-section, guys.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 7, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> The first gen Pokemon,I used to love them all. One does not simply choose between charmander,balbasaur,and squirtle.  Hardest choice in video games history.



I honestly spent about 10 minutes deciding


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 7, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y4kKvrA3S-Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gunners (Jun 7, 2013)

I don't really understand why mods dictate what the people who are active in the thread should discuss. I guess every now and then they have to do something that makes them feel worthwhile.


----------



## Vault (Jun 7, 2013)

It's still kinda relevant to this since we are talking WiiU. Just saiyan


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 7, 2013)

Solaris said:


> Take your Pokemon discussion to the Pokemon sub-section, guys.



Oh shit,the police is here. Break up everybody!


----------



## sworder (Jun 7, 2013)

Gunners said:


> I don't really understand why mods dictate what the people who are active in the thread should discuss. I guess every now and then they have to do something that makes them feel worthwhile.



Disagree, there were multiple pages of pokemon. A few comments are fine but I'm glad it was stopped


----------



## Gino (Jun 7, 2013)

The first time I ever been legit trolled is when I figured out pokemon red,yellow,blue was the same shit.........I've never been more pissed


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 7, 2013)

Eh, it has E3 2013 in the title so it's relevant.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 7, 2013)

Vault said:


> It's still kinda relevant to this since we are talking WiiU. Just saiyan



In all technicalities, WiiU has nothing to do with this thread, as it's for Xbox One and PS4 discussions.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 7, 2013)

we want pokemon on box 1 and ps4, there

its now relevant again to the discussion again


----------



## Gunners (Jun 7, 2013)

Seriously though, I don't understand why Sony or Microsoft doesn't beat Nintendo to the punch by creating a console version of the game that connects to the internet. The game has been around for 15 years yet no company has provided competition. In a way I think it prevents the games reaching new levels as they don't exactly need to do more to get the standard number of sales.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 7, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> we want pokemon on box 1 and ps4, there
> 
> its now relevant again to the discussion again



Relevant but ain't happening. 

Wonder where nintendo keeps its plans for the emergency pokemon mmo guess with the PS4 and lol Xbox One they never felt the need to break that emergency casing.


----------



## cloud1465 (Jun 7, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> by the way, what happened with medabots? the cartoon had potential that didn't realise
> 
> but the game was nice



Medabots got rebooted in a third season which killed it afterword.


----------



## Gino (Jun 7, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]Y4kKvrA3S-Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 7, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nrcqKbYHZsA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 7, 2013)

Gunners said:


> I don't really understand why mods dictate what the people who are active in the thread should discuss. I guess every now and then they have to do something that makes them feel worthwhile.



Most likely.


Olivia said:


> In all technicalities, WiiU has nothing to do with this thread, as it's for Xbox One and PS4 discussions.



They all have to do with each other, they are competing.


----------



## cloud1465 (Jun 7, 2013)

*GS President Tony Bartel Promises 'Seamless Transition' Of Xbox One Used Game Sales*



> Along with gamers all over the world, the GameStop team is eagerly anticipating the upcoming launch of the Xbox One this holiday season,? he told me via email. ?We are excited about the immersive entertainment experience that the Xbox One offers, and the fact that the new console will support the unlimited trade-in and resell of pre-owned games, which is something our 30 million PowerUp Rewards members have told us they want. We will continue to work with Microsoft and publishers to maintain a seamless transfer of pre-owned games, and enable a smooth transition to this exciting new generation of consoles. We believe GameStop is primed and ready to deliver this new console to our customers.?


So we have the front running retailer


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 7, 2013)

^^ Good luck with that. Anyway...


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 7, 2013)

> Along with gamers all over the world
> 
> eagerly anticipating the upcoming launch of the Xbox One


----------



## hadou (Jun 7, 2013)

cloud1465 said:


> *GS President Tony Bartel Promises 'Seamless Transition' Of Xbox One Used Game Sales*
> 
> 
> So we have the front running retailer



Gamestop is like a kidnapping victim that has develop Stockholm Syndrome


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 7, 2013)

^gamestop will be fine because they're likely the "participant retailers" ms referred to



> "One thing that’s not changing about the next Witcher is CD Projekt RED’s policy on DRM (digital rights management.) While many video game developers and publishers have responded to piracy by ever more annoying means of DRM, Tomaszkiewicz says that CDP is committed to a DRM free policy. Nor will they implement any kind of “always-online” system.
> 
> “In my opinion,” Tomaszkiewicz tells me, *“DRM is the worst thing in the gaming industry.* It’s limiting our rights to play games owned by us. Let’s imagine that you have a game that requires internet connection to prove that you actually bought it. What if you lose your connection because of your internet provider? You can’t play anymore. It is worth mentioning that many people in Poland or even in the US and other countries still don’t have an internet connection or have a very slow one. I was in such a situation once and I really didn’t understand why I couldn’t play games that I had bought. I believe that as long as people feel that companies are cheating them by selling games they cannot play freely, limiting their rights, and making unfair DRM, then they will fight against that.”



decent guys


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 7, 2013)

Gino said:


> [YOUTUBE]Y4kKvrA3S-Y[/YOUTUBE]



...Orc rapists? 

Edit: I love this guy. :rofl


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 7, 2013)

Anyone post any good KazHiraiCEO tweets lately?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 7, 2013)

> Microsoft needs you to contact them every day and proof that you’re lending your game to “just a friend.” They’re like a paranoid girlfriend





> Hey, @Polygon! Move your The Last of Us score to a 10 or we’ll move your seats for our E3 press conference into the parking lot



-CEO Kaz Hirai


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 7, 2013)

SO hey guys, I got my Xbro friend to switch to PS4 next gen.


----------



## hadou (Jun 7, 2013)

Goova said:


> SO hey guys, I got my Xbro friend to switch to PS4 next gen.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 7, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> -CEO Kaz Hirai




rofl


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 7, 2013)

.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 7, 2013)

:rofl  This E3 is gonna be legendary. Im expecting quality trolling during Sony and Nintendo's conferences.


----------



## αce (Jun 7, 2013)

so yeah i was loyal to xbox
my chances of buying an xbox one are about 3% right now

3% too much though


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 7, 2013)

In truth, good guy microsoft.


----------



## sworder (Jun 7, 2013)

whoever is behind Kaz Hirai's twitter is a fucking genius


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 7, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P87HroWNqzM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 7, 2013)

sworder said:


> whoever is behind Kaz Hirai's twitter is a fucking genius



The twist being that it's really Kaz Hirai posting on a parody Kaz Hirai account.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 7, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> The twist being that it's really Kaz Hirai posting on a parody Kaz Hirai account.



Lol, you know?  If I was Kaz Hirai?  I'd totally do that.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 7, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> The twist being that it's really Kaz Hirai posting on a parody Kaz Hirai account.



[YOUTUBE]VL4xRwl1f3A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## -Dargor- (Jun 7, 2013)

Xbox? Whats an Xbox?

That's what people will be saying 4-5 years from now. 


Just like what happened with the Dreamcast

 

Oh silly Sega


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 7, 2013)

Ah but the dreamcast will always be remembered fondly. Everyone remembering the xbox one will think "Kill it with fire."


----------



## sworder (Jun 7, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> The twist being that it's really Kaz Hirai posting on a parody Kaz Hirai account.



That would be the ultimate troll


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 8, 2013)

I have never, ever, bought any microsoft console thing. Nintendo or Sony 4 life.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 8, 2013)

I doubt Microsoft will be able to come up with anything next week that would convince me to buy their console @launch. 

Now that I think about it, when it comes to whether I purchase a home console @ launch, New or Used, I've never purchased a Sony system @ Launch let alone brand new.


**New
*Launch
*Used*

Atari 2600 (Used)

SNES (New)
Sega Genesis (New)

PS1 (Used)
N64 (New)

PS2 (Used)
Gamecube (Launch)
XBox (Used)

PS3: (Used) 
Wii: (Launch)
XBox 360: (Launch)

WiiU: (Launch)
PS4 (roughly between 6 mo to 1.5 yr after launch)
XBox One: (LOL)


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 8, 2013)

Always been on team Xbox...it hurts to see what it has become..


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 8, 2013)

We've never seen a build-up for a console launch this horrible, this will be something to tell my grandkids about


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 8, 2013)

Patchy, this gif was fucking glorious. Thank you for posting it. 





PoinT_BlanK said:


> i wish nintendo didn't have the pokemon monopoly on lock down
> 
> sometimes i wanna play pokemanz but no nintendoz console



Nintendo owns Pokemon.



Gunners said:


> Seriously though, I don't understand why Sony or Microsoft doesn't beat Nintendo to the punch by creating a console version of the game that connects to the internet. The game has been around for 15 years yet no company has provided competition. In a way I think it prevents the games reaching new levels as they don't exactly need to do more to get the standard number of sales.



They can't, because Nintendo owns Pokemon.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2013)

bigduo209 said:


> *Warren Spector Said If Publishers Didn't Overcharge For Games People Wouldn't Have To Buy Them Used*



Tad bit too late for all of this.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 8, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Nintendo owns Pokemon.



I know

It doesn't stop me from wishing, specially when the playstation was born out of a deal gone wrong between nintendo and sony

they should throw some bones to their bastard child


----------



## Naruto (Jun 8, 2013)

bigduo209 said:


> *Warren Spector Said If Publishers Didn't Overcharge For Games People Wouldn't Have To Buy Them Used*



I'm glad someone said what everyone else is thinking.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 8, 2013)

This video...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 8, 2013)

Better, more precise image.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 8, 2013)

This fucking guy knows how to reply.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 8, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Better, more precise image.



Perfect. Thank you. Would rep you, but I have to spread.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm currently six hours ahead of EST right now.

Looks like I'm staying up late to watch E3.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 8, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I'm currently six hours ahead of EST right now.
> 
> Looks like I'm staying up late to watch E3.



Screw that, I have to study and my schedule is perfect right now. Not gonna ruin it for this. I can watch whatever I miss in the morning.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 8, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Better, more precise image.



So 5:30PM on Monday, then 2:00AM and 3:00PM on Tuesday. Good to know, thanks. I'll skip Ubisoft and EA, because reasons.


----------



## Fiona (Jun 8, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> This fucking guy knows how to reply.


----------



## Disaresta (Jun 8, 2013)

no fair im 14 hours ahead


----------



## scerpers (Jun 8, 2013)

We gonna have a good time.


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 8, 2013)

He's definitely one of my favorite people right now.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 8, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Screw that, I have to study and my schedule is perfect right now. Not gonna ruin it for this. I can watch whatever I miss in the morning.



I'm on vacation, so I can essentially do whatever lol. However, even I'm kinda irked that I basically have to stay up until 6 AM if I want to see all of it.

It's unfortunate that Microsoft's happens during dinner, though (missing dinner here is a big no-no ). And Sony's is three hours long and starts at 3 AM. 

At least Nintendo's will be at 4 PM on Tuesday. 

I'm more worried about missing all of the mayhem here than I am about missing the conferences.  The best part about E3 is watching the Gaming Department freak out and blaze through multiple 2000-post threads.


----------



## Narutossss (Jun 8, 2013)

blakstealth said:


> rofl



Haters gone hate


----------



## scerpers (Jun 8, 2013)

Yeah. Last years threads were funny.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 8, 2013)

I know, a day late but still lol


----------



## Furious George (Jun 8, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Better, more precise image.



The only conference I'll be able to watch live this year is Nintendo's. 

Blasted life.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 8, 2013)

Furious George said:


> The only conference I'll be able to watch live this year is Nintendo's.
> 
> Blasted life.



Nintendo understands


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 8, 2013)

Furious George said:


> The only conference I'll be able to watch live this year is Nintendo's.
> 
> Blasted life.





Unlosing Ranger said:


> Nintendo understands







that should be a smile in here


----------



## Yagura (Jun 8, 2013)

What I want most from E3:

Zelda U teaser
Something about Final Fantasy XV
Mega Man anything


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 8, 2013)

Yagura said:


> What I want most from E3:
> 
> Zelda U teaser
> Something about Final Fantasy XV
> Mega Man anything



You get megaman IoS


----------



## scerpers (Jun 8, 2013)

Why would you want ANYTHING Square related?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 8, 2013)

Because it owns Eidos Montreal?


----------



## scerpers (Jun 8, 2013)

And they're shitting them up like they do with every else that they own.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 8, 2013)

Well, they're not making that mobile shit spinoff game so I'd say they're doing pretty fucking good so far.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 8, 2013)

bigduo209 said:


> *Warren Spector Said If Publishers Didn't Overcharge For Games People Wouldn't Have To Buy Them Used*



should i really congratulate spector for saying what should be common sense? this industry is terrible nowadays


----------



## Yagura (Jun 8, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> You get megaman IoS


*sigh*


Scorp A Derp said:


> Why would you want ANYTHING Square related?


Eh. Agni- something whatever looked pretty stellar.


----------



## dream (Jun 8, 2013)

Furious George said:


> The only conference I'll be able to watch live this year is Nintendo's.
> 
> Blasted life.







Yagura said:


> What I want most from E3:
> 
> Zelda U teaser
> Something about Final Fantasy XV
> Mega Man anything



I really want a Zelda U trailer.  That along with Cyberpunk 2077 & Witcher 2 is one of my most anticipated games.


----------



## Byrd (Jun 8, 2013)

I want Hideo to come off his trolling and tell his ZOE3 is in the works


----------



## -Dargor- (Jun 8, 2013)

Its kinda funny how people are suddenly complaining about game prices, new games always used to cost 60 bucks, it's nothing new really.

Hell I rememeber paying 70$ for some cartridges back in the day.

As for console prices, the old nintendo used to cost 200 bucks at release and thats in the 80s, would be around 400 bucks today (which is around what new gen consoles cost).

Did people suddenly become cheap? Or is it just teens with no jobs complaining?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 8, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> should i really congratulate spector for saying what should be common sense? this industry is terrible nowadays



Barely anyone working for the industry says it, to be honest. Spector knows his shit outside of MUH VIOLENCE IN VIDYA GAEMS.



-Dargor- said:


> Did people suddenly become cheap? Or is it just teens with no jobs complaining?



Suddenly? I haven't bought a game full price for 6 years now, fuck that shit. When you start paying for your own shit, you start realizing how bullshit prices can be.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 8, 2013)

Yagura said:


> Eh. Agni- something whatever looked pretty stellar.



Oh wow. I forgot about Agni's Philosophy. I would love an actually game with her, but Square would fuck it up somehow.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 8, 2013)

Solaris said:


> I really want a Zelda U trailer.  That along with Cyberpunk 2077 & Witcher 2 is one of my most anticipated games.



Cyperpunk could possibly be the best game made this gen if it does it right.


----------



## dream (Jun 8, 2013)

> Bravo for some humor.
> 
> /r/gaming is full of paid anti-Microsoft trolls.
> 
> ...





> Valve is in fact worse than you know.
> 
> They ask for your IRS tax information. Add that to the fact that their servers were hacked last year and you have a very huge problem.
> 
> ...







Whether he is a troll or a shrill those comments can't help but make me laugh.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 8, 2013)

I don't think we are going to see a Zelda U trailer.. Maybe concept on round table like SS?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 8, 2013)

-Dargor- said:


> Its kinda funny how people are suddenly complaining about game prices, new games always used to cost 60 bucks, it's nothing new really.
> 
> Hell I rememeber paying 70$ for some cartridges back in the day.
> 
> ...





I remember buying Spiderman and the X-Men: Arcade's Revenge (SNES) for nearly $70 when it first came out. Well, technically my mom bought it given that it was 1993


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 8, 2013)

I dunno, a trailer seems possible. The biggest thing blocking a trailer from appearing is not the game's progress, but the fact that they already have two Zeldas to show. The new one on the 3DS and the Windwaker HD remake on the WiiU.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 8, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I dunno, a trailer seems possible. The biggest thing blocking a trailer from appearing is not the game's progress, but the fact that they already have two Zeldas to show. The new one on the 3DS and the Windwaker HD remake on the WiiU.



My respond


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 8, 2013)

The best we're getting for Zelda U is either some passing mentions about certain mechanics or maybe a piece of concept art or some shit. We sure as fuck ain't getting a trailer.


----------



## Yagura (Jun 8, 2013)

Well, I said teaser. It's too early for a trailer IMO.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 8, 2013)

Furious George said:


> The only conference I'll be able to watch live this year is Nintendo's.
> 
> Blasted life.



So you're going to miss out on the HL announcement 

hey where's mah Gabe?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 8, 2013)

I am wondering how the Ubisoft conference is going to be.. Last year was really good..


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 8, 2013)

Gabe announcing HL3 in Sony conference?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 8, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Gabe announcing HL3 in Sony conference?



Ian Miles Cheong‏@stillgray
N4G is literally satan. The most popular article right now is "Sony employee blown away by something Sony is showing at E3."


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 8, 2013)

Probably has to do with FF. At least that's what gaf is speculating.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 8, 2013)

I wonder... FF what tho? Versus re brand? FFXV?


----------



## dream (Jun 8, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Cyperpunk could possibly be the best game made this gen if it does it right.



At the very least, CD Projekt should be able to do the setting justice.  It's the story and combat mechanics that worries me a bit. 



αshɘs said:


> So you're going to miss out on the HL announcement
> 
> hey where's mah Gabe?



HL announcement at E3....I refuse to get my hopes up.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 8, 2013)

BELIEVE


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 8, 2013)

Oh boy.


----------



## dream (Jun 8, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> BELIEVE



I've been believing for past five or so years.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 8, 2013)

-Dargor- said:


> Did people suddenly become cheap? Or is it just teens with no jobs complaining?


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 8, 2013)

Angry joe is saying the Bethesda will be showing an unannounced title at e3. A fallout 4 announcement will make my day.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 8, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> Just don't tweet that to Kamiya



And he is fucking right so do so.  Keep that stupid smash crap out of my platinum, tyvm.


----------



## Gino (Jun 8, 2013)

-Dargor- said:


> Its kinda funny how people are suddenly complaining about game prices, new games always used to cost 60 bucks, it's nothing new really.
> 
> Hell I rememeber paying 70$ for some cartridges back in the day.
> 
> ...



Yeah Yeah shut the fuck up not everyone is you.


----------



## -Dargor- (Jun 8, 2013)

Maybe its because I'm canadian, but the recession is mostly done and gone here.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 8, 2013)

-Dargor- said:


> *Maybe its because I'm canadian*, but the recession is mostly done and gone here.



YOU THINK?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 8, 2013)

Kamiya is the best.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 8, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Angry joe is saying the Bethesda will be showing an unannounced title at e3. A fallout 4 announcement will make my day.



Man, don't get my hopes up.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 8, 2013)

*Reggie on Nintendo's E3 Direct: "Change can make people nervous"*



> "We know that sometimes change can make people nervous, and we've been watching your comments on Facebook and Twitter," said Fils-Aime. "People are wondering how we can possibly share information about all our games without all the bells and whistles of a press conference."
> 
> "We're always looking for new ways to surprise and delight," said Fils-Aime. "We'll still be at E3 revealing new information about upcoming games and those of you at home will still be receiving the same stream of content and updates from the show as you always have, but it will be different and it will be better."


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 8, 2013)

I need Reggie's soothing words.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 8, 2013)

-Dargor- said:


> Maybe its because I'm canadian, but the recession is mostly done and gone here.



To be fair?  We weathered the recession better than every other 1st world country.  So yeah, makes sense that the recession would be just about over for us.  Other countries?  Many still struggling.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 8, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Oh boy.



Only on wii U.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 8, 2013)

Gaawa-chan said:


> This video...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 8, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Angry joe is saying the Bethesda will be showing an unannounced title at e3. A fallout 4 announcement will make my day.



Failout 4?
No thanks. At the rate things are it will just be a full blown shooter.


Gino said:


> Yeah Yeah shut the fuck up not everyone is you.



I would rep.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 8, 2013)

What would happen to the gaming community if this happened I wonder. 


I've never played it but I have a pretty good idea of what'll happen.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 8, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> What would happen to the gaming community if this happened I wonder.
> 
> 
> I've never played it but I have a pretty good idea of what'll happen.



Can't bring myself to give a shit, sadly.

Half Life 3 is so late that I stopped caring about it.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 8, 2013)

Same. It feels like too late


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 8, 2013)

I'd just wait for it to come out on PC.

There's no way Valve would put it on Xbox One and then not eventually bring it over.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 8, 2013)

So life would continue on.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 8, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> What would happen to the gaming community if this happened I wonder.
> 
> 
> I've never played it but I have a pretty good idea of what'll happen.



**Valve*

*Console exclusive anything**

At least give me something hypothetically credible to rage about.

And what's with you apathetic ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). You guys talk like Half Life 2 came out like, 6 months after HL1. Why would 3 be any different? Considering they still have Source 2 to properly announce which 3 will certainly run on and with the next generation opening its doors, we have the perfect stage for Valve stuff.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 8, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> **Valve*
> 
> *Console exclusive anything**
> 
> ...



I tried but we'll just have to wait for microsoft to do it for us.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 8, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> **Valve*
> 
> *Console exclusive anything**
> 
> ...



I'm sure Microsoft will give you plenty to rage about Monday.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 8, 2013)

Quantum Break is Xbone exclusive, I already have plenty reason to rage about.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 8, 2013)

As much as HL is my fav series and I'm looking for closure, I feel Valve did kinda back themselves in a corner. I don't mean that in a "HL is irrevelant" way, but in a expectations, quality way. The FPS genre is so oversaturated and traditional SP campaigns are fading out or everyone just apes CoD. Are they going to stick to their old conventions or embrace modern stuff? If the former, then we get a potentially fine shooter campaign, which people are going to label as outdated. If the latter, then unless they ramp up the presentation to extra levels, it's just going to be more of the same. (Also, what about Alyx? Can they manage to address that so the "ludonarrative dissonance"don't get pissed off? ). Marc Laidlaw did mention in a letter that the problem they're facing is how to implement the story stuff into gameplay, or something like that.

I expect them to introduce a couple of gimmicks like they did with Gravity Gun and physics, I also expect them to change the setting again once the stuff with the Borealis goes down, but are those things going to be enough? I also really hope Doug Church and Clint Hocking are still at Valve and are having a hand in its development, especially the former. 

I also wonder about Source 2. I hope they can pull off another E3 2003 presentation. Shit was so cash 

But we'll see. When it comes to most influental FPS devs, Valve are up there with id, Bungie and the original IW guys (now Respawn). id has sorta fallen, Bungie are lining up their grand return and are going to facing off against Respawn, who might make another hit yet again.


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm worried about the potential future of Halo. I finally gain an appretiation for the story thanks to Halo 4 and the Forerunner saga and Microsoft decides to jump into a pool filled with used syringes...


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 8, 2013)

oh it just it me, this Fall is going to have CoD vs BF, next Spring is going to have Destiny vs Titanfall. EA vs Acti in 2 rounds. Whoever wins we lose?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 8, 2013)

*EA suddenly thinks Wii U is next gen.*



> Gibeau added that the developer and publisher does consider the Wii U a generation four console, the generation that includes both the Xbox One and the PlayStation 4. But when asked why the publisher doesn't have any titles in development for the system, Gibeau said that there's "no more context for me to add."
> 
> "We're really excited about the Xbox One and the PS4 and that's a pretty big endeavor in and of itself," he said. "We have four titles out on the Wii U that are active right now, so looking at how things unfold, that's where our focus is right now."
> 
> ...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 8, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SRy8IzaQLI8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## Death-kun (Jun 8, 2013)

lol dat backpedaling.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 8, 2013)

> Also, what about Alyx? Can they manage to address that so the "ludonarrative dissonance"don't get pissed off?



Ludonarrative dissonance my dick. It's a goddamn video game. People are so silly.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 8, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SRy8IzaQLI8[/YOUTUBE]



Yes.

More of this.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 8, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Ludonarrative dissonance my dick. It's a goddamn video game. People are so silly.



Yeah, I wasn't serious with that. But it's probably the in-thing to criticize right now in gaming. It's silly, really.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 8, 2013)

Can we have the conference time tables be put in the OP please?

here's GT's schedule btw


----------



## deathgod (Jun 8, 2013)

I stumbled across this article on cnet and was reading the comments lol

So reading some of them I have to wonder why don't alot of us gamers realize that it is we that have the power not publishers? Game studios don't have a printing press, they get their money from us consumers. Yet some of us act like we're their bitches, "Oh no, if I don't accept their DRM, I won't be able to play their games anymore. I'll just have to get used to taking their 13in cocks up my ass". Some of these gamers are so brainwashed they're actually defending the developers saying "you don't actually own the game"...Dafuq I don't. I didn't spend $60 to rent this shit. If I want to give it to a friend to play, I will. If I want to use it to pay a hooker I will. If I want to scribble all over it, I will. You don't like us letting our friends borrow OUR games...TOO FUCKING BAD. If you got a problem with it, we'll just stop buying your games and see how you like being unemployed. 

We gamers need to stop being pussies and letting the devs dictate everything from the ridiculous prices of games, to the scam that is DLC. For instance, in Black OPs all I did was play the zombie mode, I never played the MP so I had no need for the MP maps in the map packs. But could I purchase the zombie maps seperately or in a zombie pack? Nope. If I wanted them I was forced to buy the map packs. I ended up having to pay $120 for the full zombie experience. I heard the new scorpion DLC is $5 for Injustice. $5 just a character! Really! Some people just don't understand just how deceptive paid dlc can be at least in MP games. You introduce new characters/weapons/stages and people are 'forced' into buying. You buy the DLC character/weapon to not be at a disadvantage against players using them. You buy the new stages to continue playing with members in your party/because everyone else has them. The devs/publishers are just laughing all the way to the bank at how stupid some of us are. BO2 is the worse I've seen with their gun skin/reticle microtransactions. We just accept their prices and contribute it to "Oh well, it's to recoup the cost of development" or some other BS like that. We know it not true but accept it nonetheless. I think DLC is a great idea, but at least be reasonable with the prices. 

If Sony adopts a DRM similiar to MS, then I'm afraid we'll all be up in arms for the first few months, then eventually we'll cave in and just accept it. Some of you will say not me, but lets be real, if they announce something like KH3, Fallout 4 and the Last Guardian, your buying that shit. We'll all be slaves to the industry and at the mercy of the devs/publishers.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 8, 2013)

deathgod said:


> If Sony adopts a DRM similiar to MS, then I'm afraid we'll all be up in arms for the first few months, then eventually we'll cave in and just accept it. Some of you will say not me, but lets be real, if they announce something like KH3, Fallout 4 and the Last Guardian, your buying that shit. We'll all be slaves to the industry and at the mercy of the devs/publishers.



You may cave but I won't.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 8, 2013)

instead of all this drm shit, can't the platform holders and publishers just reach an agreement with retailers that they get a percentage of every used game sale? 

the problem is between retailers, platform holders and publishers, why are the consumers the ones being restricted and suffering?

??


----------



## sworder (Jun 8, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> instead of all this drm shit, can't the platform holders and publishers just reach an agreement with retailers that they get a percentage of every used game sale?
> 
> the problem is between retailers, platform holders and publishers, why are the consumers the ones being restricted and suffering?
> 
> ??



They don't because it's not EA, Activision, or Sony the one that pays you for your game. That money comes out of Gamestop's pocket so why should they have to pay publishers for buying your game and doing what they want with it?


----------



## Gunners (Jun 8, 2013)

They should just accept the fact that people play second hand games and not to a damn thing about it. I don't really understand their grief. It's only with digital products that people get concerned about the item trading hands. Cars, tools, jewelry, books etc. the manufacturer doesn't get bent out of shape. 

Case of them getting concerned because they're in a position where they can now control where the money goes.


----------



## deathgod (Jun 8, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> instead of all this drm shit, can't the platform holders and publishers just reach an agreement with retailers that they get a percentage of every used game sale?
> 
> the problem is between retailers, platform holders and publishers, why are the consumers the ones being restricted and suffering?
> 
> ??



Because the publishers are greedy. They don't get that once a game is sold they no longer own it. It sucks that some retailers are making a fortune off of used games but that's an issue between gamers and the retailers. I find it hilarious that the publishers expect to get paid more than once for something they already sold.Thats like a car manufacturer expecting a cut of used cars sales.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 8, 2013)

sworder said:


> They don't because it's not EA, Activision, or Sony the one that pays you for your game. That money comes out of Gamestop's pocket so why should they have to pay publishers for buying your game and doing what they want with it?



you're referring to the instance where a consumer sells to gamestop and/or trade-ins

i was more in the lines of when a consumers buy a used game from gamestop, a cut of that money could go to platform holders and publishers

say gamestop buys your game for $15 and then sells it for $25

$3 go to platform holders/publishers = $1 for the platform holder and $2 for the publisher

gamestop still makes a profit and in that manner gamestop won't be left out of pocket even when they spend their own money to buy the consumer's games

and platform holders and publishers still make some money, that's a revenue stream they don't currently have so even if it's not as much as they think they're entitled to, it's damn good


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 8, 2013)

Because game companies are more entitled to our wallets more than us wanting a quality product.

Because not settling for less is a BAD THING.

Nevermind that in any other business, this kind of neglect would've been financial and career suicide.


----------



## deathgod (Jun 8, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> you're referring to the instance where a consumer sells to gamestop and/or trade-ins
> 
> i was more in the lines of when a consumers buy a used game from gamestop, a cut of that money could go to platform holders and publishers
> 
> ...



Why would you want to give publishers free money?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 8, 2013)

I don't want to give publishers free money. The truth is, that's how gamestop conducts their business, they buy your game for like $15 then sell it for like $25

I'd rather the platform holders and publishers reached an agreement similar to the one i presented with retailers than having my console with a bunch of restrictions and my rights to do whatever I want with my property taken away from me

Essentially, the problem, if there is even one, is between retailers, platform holders and publishers but the consumers are the ones being affected negatively. That structure I presented would stop the consumers from being fucked over because publishers feel they're entitled to more


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 8, 2013)

brilliant gif

kaz' face


----------



## sworder (Jun 8, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> you're referring to the instance where a consumer sells to gamestop and/or trade-ins
> 
> i was more in the lines of when a consumers buy a used game from gamestop, a cut of that money could go to platform holders and publishers
> 
> ...



when you buy your game, you demand your game is yours so you can do what you want. however, when Gamestop buys your game, you think it's fine if the game is not actually theirs for them to do what they like.

why must Gamestop pay and not you? the game belongs to Gamestop, they own it in exactly the same way that you own yours. they don't need to pay anyone for something they bought with their own money.

and Gamestop doesn't make a profit in every game they buy. they must have warehouses full of old used games that no one cares about. that was money they lost.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 8, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> I don't want to give publishers free money. The truth is, that's how gamestop conducts their business, they buy your game for like $15 then sell it for like $25
> 
> I'd rather the platform holders and publishers reached an agreement similar to the one i presented with retailers than having my console with a bunch of restrictions and my rights to do whatever I want with my property taken away from me
> 
> Essentially, the problem, if there is even one, is between retailers, platform holders and publishers but the consumers are the ones being affected negatively. That structure I presented would stop the consumers from being fucked over because publishers feel they're entitled to more



what u describe as gamestops MO up there is the commerce 101, buying something from someone who doesn't value it and selling it to someone who does value it for more.  

Like gunners said, the publishers and platform holders are just interjecting themselves into that market cause technically they can and they have the superman size balls to try it.


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 8, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> I don't want to give publishers free money. The truth is, that's how gamestop conducts their business, they buy your game for like $15 then sell it for like $25
> 
> I'd rather the platform holders and publishers reached an agreement similar to the one i presented with retailers than having my console with a bunch of restrictions and my rights to do whatever I want with my property taken away from me
> 
> Essentially, the problem, if there is even one, is between retailers, platform holders and publishers but the consumers are the ones being affected negatively. That structure I presented would stop the consumers from being fucked over because publishers feel they're entitled to more



nothing that you have bought from a store in your entire life hasn't been marked up so the store can make a *profit*


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 8, 2013)

Not sure if this has been posted here yet but its worth posting a second time anyways:


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 8, 2013)

@narutosimpson 
@cnorwood

i know all that, i'm a business student, and i already said that with that structure the retailers would still make a profit

gotta give some to take some, sometimes 

fuck it, have it your way, get your consumers right taken away, let retailers, pubs and platform holders have it their way then


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 8, 2013)

sworder said:


> when you buy your game, you demand your game is yours so you can do what you want. however, when Gamestop buys your game, you think it's fine if the game is not actually theirs for them to do what they like.
> 
> why must Gamestop pay and not you? the game belongs to Gamestop, they own it in exactly the same way that you own yours. they don't need to pay anyone for something they bought with their own money.



true, but aren't there laws that say when you buy a game you only own the disc and not the actual software so you shouldn't redistribute it or w/e? i've seen a couple of people saying something like that, i don't know the actual legislation and how it applies to this

but if pubs are making this push to strip you from your rights, then they're likely able of doing it with gamestop too right? i'd rather they did it with the corporations that make millions in profit out of this practice than with your regular consumer who just wants to be able to play their discs on any console

gamestop and pubs reaching an agreement is healthier for the industry than what's currently happening i think



sworder said:


> and Gamestop doesn't make a profit in every game they buy. they must have warehouses full of old used games that no one cares about. that was money they lost.



no business practice is without risk, hence why i said pubs only get a cut of each sale

if gamestop buys more than what they sell, the damage is on them

they could easily regulate that by having a set number of games they can buy for a time period and when it's reached, they can politely tell people "we reached our quota, come again next month"

just a possibility i find better than the current status anyway


----------



## Gunners (Jun 8, 2013)

I think gaming companies will start making strides towards having the majority of a game be DLC ( which saddens me). So if an individual buys it second hand they will still have to purchase the DLC to get the true experience.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 8, 2013)

> true, but aren't there laws that say when you buy a game you only own the disc and not the actual software so you shouldn't redistribute it or w/e?



As the license? no.

As the product? Yes.

That'd be like buying a DVD Player but you don't own the software that plays movies. Only the machine itself. Which is 9 kinds of retarded.

A transaction is a transaction. A product is a product. I buy, I own. They can eat a dick and they can't do shit about that fact.

>B-BUT MUH MUNNIES

You're rich enough.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 8, 2013)

u know point blank, u make a good point, that corps should just deal with it themselves.  but publishers and platformers have an incentive to cut gamestop out of the equation (or they must figure they do) .  gamestop will probably fold as a result once it's taking in 60% less revenue as a result of this deal u r asking for, and they will likely fold.  

then u have no used market and the platforms and publishers effectively win out anyway.  consumer loses.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 8, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> true, but aren't there laws that say when you buy a game you only own the disc and not the actual software so you shouldn't redistribute it or w/e? i've seen a couple of people saying something like that, i don't know the actual legislation and how it applies to this



Actually yes.  If you read the terms and conditions which is basically a contract of use it always says.  You the consumer have only bought the right to play the game.  Legal ownership of all the software belongs to the publishers and by playing the product you agree to every little dirty detail they put into it.

Hell some products on the PC (not games though thankfully) are so fucked up they put in their Terms and Conditions that you have to ask them for permission to upgrade your computer while the software is installed.



ShadowReij said:


> What would happen to the gaming community if this happened I wonder.
> 
> 
> I've never played it but I have a pretty good idea of what'll happen.



Actually that would not happen.  Valve is creating their own console and putting their own game as an exclusive elsewhere especially half life would be like Microsoft putting Halo as a PS4 exclusive.


----------



## Fiona (Jun 8, 2013)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Not sure if this has been posted here yet but its worth posting a second time anyways:



  

I love that guy


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 8, 2013)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> u know point blank, u make a good point, that corps should just deal with it themselves.  *but publishers and platformers have an incentive to cut gamestop out of the equation* (or they must figure they do) .  gamestop will probably fold as a result once it's taking in 60% less revenue as a result of this deal u r asking for, and they will likely fold.
> 
> then u have no used market and the platforms and publishers effectively win out anyway.  consumer loses.



However they will never dare do so cuz that's the same as shooting yourself in the foot. Not just selling game wise but system wise. You can't really sell games if no store wants to sell your consoles. There's no benefit in places like gamestop if all they have is a several hundred dollar machine with nothing going for it. Same with buyers. You don't really want to fork over cash if the only way to get games is online only or something and you just walk back home with a big machine with no games you can hold.

As much as they bitch, places like gamestop is a necessary evil they have to deal with otherwise they get no money or returning consumers.


----------



## Navy Scribe (Jun 8, 2013)

there should be an emote for the x 8--8


----------



## deathgod (Jun 8, 2013)

@Point_blank, I understand your thinking but the pubs don't deserve any money other than from the initial sale. 

Like I mentioned before, the devs/pubs have been giving too much power/greed and that's why you're looking for a compromise to keep them happy so that they continue making games. The devs/pubs need US more than we need them. They're not going to stop making games if we let them know we don't want any of their BS. THEY NEED US. We don't need them as much. If Sony/devs implement a DRM that we consumers don't like, and we stop buying their shit, watch how quickly they get rid of it. Guaranteed.


----------



## Fiona (Jun 8, 2013)

Whats to keep Gamestop from dropping the prices you get for trading in your games anymore? 

"At Participating retailers" means that there will be a much smaller market and you cant just sell it to friends or put it up on craigslist/Ebay anymore. 

They can just give you rock bottom prices because, hell its not like we have any choice  

Its bullshit.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 8, 2013)

deathgod said:


> @Point_blank, I understand your thinking but the pubs don't deserve any money other than from the initial sale.
> 
> Like I mentioned before, the devs/pubs have been giving too much power/greed and that's why you're looking for a compromise to keep them happy so that they continue making games. The devs/pubs need US more than we need them. They're not going to stop making games if we let them know we don't want any of their BS. THEY NEED US. We don't need them as much. If Sony/devs implement a DRM that we consumers don't like, and we stop buying their shit, watch how quickly they get rid of it. Guaranteed.



For Microsoft, reality hasn't sunk in yet.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 8, 2013)

Imagine if this kind of situation was done to DVD/Blu-Ray players and movies. People would want blood.


----------



## sworder (Jun 8, 2013)

the law says you can't copy, alter, or redistribute digital software contained within a disk, but you CAN sell that disk you bought and make money off it if you want. that's why the used game market is legal. the disk is yours after all.

Gamestop would never agree to it and they shouldn't, just like we shouldn't. DRM is bullshit and so is Xbone.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 8, 2013)

Anyone who is anyone who ever sold shit before would tell you, you never sell something that no one will ever want or rarely sell that has nothing really going for it. It's a waste of money and time that could've been spent on selling something the people would want.

You never compromise otherwise. Companies NEED distributors to sell their product to make money as much as distributors need the other way around to cut a profit. You don't shoot your client in the back. That's bad business.


----------



## Fiona (Jun 8, 2013)

They arent getting shot in the back. They are taking a shotgun blast to the face.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 8, 2013)

Funny part is the other part of business where competitors will handle their product much more simpler and strike better deals as opposed to Microsoft going the obtrusive and convoluted route which is just bottle necking potential profit as opposed to leading a flood of cash landing on their doorstep.

This is what happens when you have your head up your ass. No amount of higher education will save you from this if you lack common sense.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 8, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> I want Sony to announce legend of dragoon 2 and a new midevil so that gaming can come back to its former glory again.


If Sony made Legend of Dragoon 2 and it was awesome, they would have my eternal love.




Death-kun said:


> Miyamoto may be amazing, but even he's wrong. It's time for him to grow out of the 1980's and realize that having a great story and engaging characters doesn't inherently detract from the gameplay of a game.


Which is why it still amazes me to this day that Majora's Mask was made by Nintendo.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 9, 2013)

The issue also stems from the fact that the way these developers make games is extremely inefficient. Hence they're seeking more profit to recoup the loses. But seems to be more the case of their horrible output pacing, dishing out large projects yearly instead of having them every few years. They know what they have to do, now whether they want to is a different question entirely.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 9, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> However they will never dare do so cuz that's the same as shooting yourself in the foot. Not just selling game wise but system wise. You can't really sell games if no store wants to sell your consoles. There's no benefit in places like gamestop if all they have is a several hundred dollar machine with nothing going for it. Same with buyers. You don't really want to fork over cash if the only way to get games is online only or something and you just walk back home with a big machine with no games you can hold.
> 
> As much as they bitch, places like gamestop is a necessary evil they have to deal with otherwise they get no money or returning consumers.



there seems to be a conclusion already made by the pubs/consoles that getting rid of the used market makers is worth it if they just sell their consoles somewhere else.  i can find a million places to buy games tbh, even if one vendor went away


----------



## Alicia (Jun 9, 2013)

Tomorrow's E3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2013)

MEH..........


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 9, 2013)

wish i could fast forward the hours

let's get this shit goin


----------



## Gunners (Jun 9, 2013)

I'm anticipating the gifs more than anything else.


----------



## Narutossss (Jun 9, 2013)

never watched e3 before, is this shit live streamed?


----------



## Alicia (Jun 9, 2013)

Neither have I, but the site tells it is 



it's via gamespot


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 9, 2013)

I predict gaf destroying the Internet in the coming days.


----------



## slickcat (Jun 9, 2013)

another free 2 play game for ps4, what the fuck is going on. war frame now blacklight. Xbox doesnt stand a chance, if this keeps up


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jun 9, 2013)

So, a free to play Tekken and it's coming in two days, didn't saw that coming.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 9, 2013)

We are one day away from e3. Soon.....


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 9, 2013)

Here's another gif:


----------



## Byrd (Jun 9, 2013)

The amount of gifs generated from E3 is gonna be straggling


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 9, 2013)

lol


----------



## bigduo209 (Jun 9, 2013)

*Sigh. UNCONFIRMED RUMOR: Microsoft undermining PS4 multiplat E3 games
with $$$*


			
				famousmortimer said:
			
		

> I mentioned the other day that I was hearing rumors of Microsoft throwing around a considerable amount of money to have publishers only show games on the Xbox One during E3. Most people dismissed my admittedly flakey news as 'that's what always happens.'
> 
> 
> *I've talked to more people since then though and this isn't the usual jostling for publishers on stage that happens at E3. Microsoft is throwing BIG money around to reverse course on idea that they aren't a games console. The rumors are that PS4 versions of multiplats, by those who do take the money, won't be shown AT ALL. Not on stage and not on the show
> floor. *




While this is in the 'alleged' column, I think MS is capable of doing anything with the kind of money they're holding. Didn't they say they were putting a billion dollars into gaming? Maybe that's where a portion of the money is going towards...


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2013)

Call of Duty: Ghosts conference is today, if anyone is remotely interested.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Here's another gif:



This is too fucking good.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> lol





> Frostbite 2 (well, presumably 3 now)





> TF2-esque





> construction and destruction elements





I'll give it a go. 

I'm a sucker for these kinds of stupid games.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2013)

Dem gifs man


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2013)

I've been gone for almost 24 hours, I'm surprised there was such little activity here.

It's the calm before the storm.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> I'll give it a go.
> 
> I'm a sucker for these kinds of stupid games.



**Garden Warfare**

The parody factor alone is winning points for me. Seems interesting if it's similar to TF2.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 9, 2013)

Btw I think we will be divided here. The Sony press conference starts an hour before the Nintendo direct and it's duration is two hours. We won't be able to watch both live at the same time. 

I'll go with the Sony live stream since e3 press conferences take time to be available on YouTube while Nintendo directs are uploaded quickly since they are per-recorded.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2013)

> Btw I think we will be divided here. The Sony press conference starts an hour before the Nintendo direct and it's duration is two hours. We won't be able to watch both live at the same time.



Oh, that is a crock of shit. First Square Enix, now this?

Why are these assholes putting their conferences at the same time? I want to watch everything, dickheads. With any luck, the ND will be talking about Pokeymans during the last hour of the Sony conference.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2013)

Unless conference times suddenly got switched around, no "listed" conference is interfering with another conference. I dunno why you're saying Sony will be interfering with Nintendo, they're not even on the same day. >__>


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2013)

I'm watching the Sony conference if the Nintendo thing is pre-recorded. 

More potential for hilarity from stuff that's done live.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2013)

Steve, I think you mistook Nintendo's 7 AM on Tuesday as 7 PM on Monday. If that were the case then, yeah, Sony's and Nintendo's conferences would overlap.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 9, 2013)

Oh shit,my mistake. Sorry guys.

Thanks for the correction death-kun.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2013)

No problem.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 9, 2013)

And now a polish magazine is reporting that Witcher 3 will be shown at the MS conf.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 9, 2013)

wtf, Geoff


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2013)

WHAT.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 9, 2013)

Ah, Geoff is clearly enjoying himself.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2013)

That is incredibly fucking stupid.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 9, 2013)

That is seriously one of the stupidest things I've ever encountered. It wouldn't be E3 without companies doing stupid shit though, so hopefully that fills up most of the quota.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> wtf, Geoff



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GcwbUAyEIAc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 9, 2013)

I like the comments. Geoff playable in Africa 2.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2013)

I also have insider news that Kaz Hirai was caught giving a blowjob to Miyamoto while Iwata watched dressed in a Luigi costume. 

You can trust me, my uncle works for Nintendo.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2013)

Poor giraffe.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Poor giraffe.



Surrounded by terrible games for 3 whole days. I'm going to call PETA about this shit, this is worse than skinning.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2013)

Too bad for you that PETA is already at E3, planning to showcase their next parody game where Mario skins his enemies alive in order to steal their powers.


----------



## The World (Jun 9, 2013)




----------



## Overwatch (Jun 9, 2013)

I can't wait to get my hands on Collar Duty!


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 9, 2013)

any important leak yet?


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2013)

The only leak was the new Plants VS Zombie game.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 9, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> instead of all this drm shit, can't the platform holders and publishers just reach an agreement with retailers that they get a percentage of every used game sale?
> 
> the problem is between retailers, platform holders and publishers, why are the consumers the ones being restricted and suffering?
> 
> ??



for clarification; part of microsofts plan is this. the issue is retailers get hardly anything for new game sales...99 percent of it goes to publishers. this why retailers including gamestop support used game trading to start with...to actually make a profit off of the product they stock. pubs are complaining just now because of their out of control AAA budgets and insane development and corperate mismanagement is making it hard to profit.  they are looking for a boogeyman to blame for their own bad behavior.

i can tell you that used game prices(the ones that the pubs even allow of course) for xb1 games will go up for us to cover the cost of the percentage pubs want from that used game sale. its a crashing of the market because of control greed and incompetence.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jun 9, 2013)

Watch Dogs leaked CGI trailer.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 9, 2013)

watch_dogs e3 trailer leaked apparently


----------



## FlashYoruichi (Jun 9, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> any important leak yet?



this bald head pussy


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 9, 2013)




----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2013)

No longer available due to copyright claim by Ubisoft.

They got on that shit fast.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 9, 2013)

FlashYoruichi said:


> this bald head pussy



? **


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 9, 2013)

Persona 5 will be announced tomorrow guys. I could feel it!


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 9, 2013)

Persona 5 better get announced tomorrow OR ELSE. 

 Persona 4!


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2013)




----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2013)

I want more Persona too 

Want to see a crossover with P4 and P3 :33 (I'm not counting the fighting game really)


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jun 9, 2013)

You can try this one.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 9, 2013)

I'd like to see an enhanced port of Persona 3P with PS2 assets from the original, on the 3DS it would be the icing on the cake. 

Still looking forward to what Persona 4 will look like.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2013)

I want another game like Catherine where the main character is older and the story is batshit insane. 

The ost was good as well.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BDyWX1mWXzQ[/YOUTUBE]

Could do with a Persona 5 as well.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2013)

I demand it on the Vita, the 3DS is already getting SMTIV


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 9, 2013)

Wouldn't mind seeing a new Persona game on almost any console at this point...well almost any console


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Steve, I think you mistook Nintendo's 7 AM on Tuesday as 7 PM on Monday. If that were the case then, yeah, Sony's and Nintendo's conferences would overlap.



Wow. This is much useful. Thanks man.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 9, 2013)

Looks like I'll be able to watch the Sony Press Conference and Nintendo Direct, which is all I really interested in. I'll get the recap concerning Microsoft later xD


----------



## Misao (Jun 9, 2013)

Was wondering, is there any chance they talk about Dark souls 2?


----------



## scerpers (Jun 9, 2013)

Where are you guys going to watch it? Twitch? Livestream? Youtube? Official website?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2013)

Whatever comes up.


----------



## Jing (Jun 9, 2013)

Thats what I was wondering. Odds are some sites might crash during the stream or something. I think the MS conference is gonna be on TV so I'll try and catch it there. The only other two Im interested in are Sony and EA.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2013)

We need to compile a list of official sites and mirrors.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2013)

Fuck. Sony conference is just six hours before my midterm 

If it's a shit conference, I'll just rage that much harder.  

And yes, I will be skeptic about everything this year(except for Pokemon XY, Gamefreak never disappoints) so I wont be crushed afterwards like last year and the year before.

This is a make or break for me this gen.


----------



## Jing (Jun 9, 2013)

MS conference is around noon  EST right?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Steve, I think you mistook Nintendo's 7 AM on Tuesday as 7 PM on Monday. If that were the case then, yeah, Sony's and Nintendo's conferences would overlap.



Thought this'd be useful.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 9, 2013)

So Nintendo tuesday, and I guess around 10 for me. Sweet I thought I'd have to miss it due to jury duty.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2013)

^

Posted that before here, it's on the first post now.


----------



## hadou (Jun 9, 2013)

Is there a reliable web channel where I can watch the E3 press conferences and presentations?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2013)

Is this everyone's first E3 or something? You guys will get stream links on the day of E3, guaranteed.

These young whippersnappers, I tell you.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2013)

Atlus being slick as fuck.



I wonder how many fat skanks on their period or white knight ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) will bitch about this.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 9, 2013)

Sony where are my mad eroge games?


----------



## Gino (Jun 9, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]m7NqXv4utEs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 9, 2013)

Glad more people are tuning into E3. The last 2 years were utter shit  but this will be a good one


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 9, 2013)

cant waittttttttttttttt


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2013)

kill him Reggie!!! lol


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 9, 2013)

When is squeenix showing up?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 9, 2013)

i think this is the closest we've gotten to e3 without major leaks

and i don't like it

i need someone to put me at ease

fuck


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2013)

YES.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2013)

HAHAHAHAHA.

This E3 didn't even start and it's already fucking hilarious.


----------



## The World (Jun 9, 2013)

> What am I dewing with my life





> Don't dew yourself in poor giraffe



                       .


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> YES.



Flawless.


----------



## hadou (Jun 9, 2013)

I am confused. E3 begins on June 10th or June 11th?

Also, is there a reliable web channel to watch it?


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 9, 2013)

Poor Geoff, he has no chance.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2013)

E3 starts on June 11th but various companies will hold conferences on the 10th.


----------



## hadou (Jun 9, 2013)

Solaris said:


> E3 starts on June 11th but various companies will hold conferences on the 10th.



Where on the web can I watch those conferences?


----------



## Vault (Jun 9, 2013)

hadou said:


> Where on the web can I watch those conferences?


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 9, 2013)

Dragon Age 3 info coming out on the 10th, in particular.

Can't wait!


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2013)

Nice Bastard set Solaris.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2013)

> 1. Confirmed Microsoft is actively attempting to get developers to not mention PS4 versions. If they don't say "OUR GAME IS EXCLUSIVE FOR XBONE" expect a PS4 version. #truthfact
> 
> 2. More DRM messaging at Gamescom. There is no rental strategy. Try to sweep it under the rug and hope people don't remember.
> 
> ...


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 9, 2013)

It's like a trainwreck going in slow motion.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 9, 2013)




----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2013)

Microsoft press conference in a nutshell:


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 9, 2013)

*Jonathon Blow: The Witness Uses 5GB RAM, Calls Xbox One DDR3 RAM ?Cheap?*


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2013)

> 2. More DRM messaging at Gamescom. There is no rental strategy. Try to sweep it under the rug and hope people don't remember.



Silly Microsoft.  Don't underestimate the memory of gamers.


----------



## deathgod (Jun 10, 2013)

Man I'm just hoping Sony doesn't fuck shit up. The PS4 right now is sounding too good to be true and you know what they say...


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 10, 2013)

<---lots of links of prest reaction.


----------



## Əyin (Jun 10, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> <---lots of links of pres reaction.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jeCCPoVFK4c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 10, 2013)

*Leak(?)*



> 1. Confirmed Microsoft is actively attempting to get developers to not mention PS4 versions. If they don't say "OUR GAME IS EXCLUSIVE FOR XBONE" expect a PS4 version. #truthfact
> 
> 2. More DRM messaging at Gamescom. There is no rental strategy. Try to sweep it under the rug and hope people don't remember.
> 
> ...





HOLY CRAP.


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

He needs to quit. 



Asa-Kun said:


> *Leak(?)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is from someone that is pretty legit.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Any more leaks?


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Again Atlus announce Persona 5 or else


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 10, 2013)

Yeah he's pretty legit. 

We know what Microsoft will be doing in their conference given the leaks but Sony's tight-lipped this far so I wonder what we'll see. I'm expecting the box, the price and the launch games but I get a feeling we'll see more. I'm expecting FFXV aka Versus and maybe Santa Monica's next game but that's about it.

Anyone hear anything else from Sony?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 10, 2013)

I don't know why companies don't try to listen to consumers more instead of guessing what they want. Maybe then they would know people don't want an OS system that dreams of being a smartphone and what a bad idea Kinect is.

Anyway ps4 has a shot to blow the xbone out the water I can't wait to see what they have in store, failure or success it'll be interesting.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

For the first time in a while, I haven't seen Sony leaks for E3


----------



## Furious George (Jun 10, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I wonder how many fat skanks on their period or white knight ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) will bitch about this.



Krory gon' get you.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 10, 2013)

Xbox one is doing pretty well actually. Im expecting 2 billion sales.


----------



## Gino (Jun 10, 2013)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Xbox one is doing pretty well actually. Im expecting 2 billion sales.



Sounds like some shit Capcom would say.


----------



## deathgod (Jun 10, 2013)

Anybody know if Sony mentioned anything about being able to install games on the HDD and being able to play without the disk?

I hope this is the case but I dont see the pubs getting behind this without some sort of DRM. Also I hope the HDD is changeable and will support those SSD+ HDD hybrids and 4TB HDDs. That would be awesome.

999 posts. Post E3 will be epic #1000.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 10, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> Any more leaks?



Well, I heard a rumour but don't put much faith in it as it didn't come from cboat.  However the rumour is that a Xbox Live Gold account will be required for gaming, period.

Does fit with cboat claiming that more DRM information from Microsoft will be announced at Gamescon in August.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Did anyone see the new From Software game rumor?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

12 hours until MS conference. I hope that people will walk out of the conference. Literary. 




> 10. No online paywall for PS4. Unconfirmed.
> 
> 11. No DRM info for PS4.



Man this scares me.


----------



## 4000TMNT (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

Things I want to know more about:-

Sonic: Lost World
Bayonetta 2
Pokemon X and Y
GTA V
Dragon's Crown
PS4's DRM policy stuff
How bad MS will fuck up.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 10, 2013)

Xbox one is legit. It will give you American Idol, just when Mariah Carey left the show. Now no ones a legit singer on the judges panel. 

Sports ESPN is legit too they dont bribe officials and its not a fixed game. 

Xbox DRM is also legit. its the future. Deal with it


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2013)

He clearly did not learn from Windows 8. 


Asa-Kun said:


> *Leak(?)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





So instead of fixing the problem let's try sabotage.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm really only interested in
The New Zeldas 
Pokemon X and Y
GTA V
Smash Bros
South Park: The Stick of Truth
and to a certain extent Sonic: Lost World


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2013)

It's almost time.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

On the topic of Game of Thrones E3 gifs.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Red Wedding gifs please.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2013)

What? No added benefit in the destruction of the Xbox One for the rock?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

It's scary how much sense this is making


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> On the topic of Game of Thrones E3 gifs.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I second this. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Why hasn't _Satoru Iwata sent his regards_ yet. 




Edit:

Also


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 10, 2013)

Khris said:


> Man this scares me.



This conference could very well seal the deal on Sony for me.  I'm already not going to buy an Xbox on principle, but Sony still has a chance.  If they blow it, I'm buying a Wii U THIS MONTH. Screw it.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 10, 2013)

PS4 DRM is much shittier than X1. 

Let us support American Monopoly!


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

A rock does seem like the better gaming system on paper.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2013)

And a rock will also have the same function the xbox one will have in a few years. 

[YOUTUBE]Q6ctb-Pb3lc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

Gaawa-chan said:


> This conference could very well seal the deal on Sony for me.  I'm already not going to buy an Xbox on principle, but Sony still has a chance.  If they blow it, I'm buying a Wii U THIS MONTH. Screw it.



I get ya. It also helps that Sonic and Bayo are on WiiU. But I want mawr.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

Today is the daaaaaaay, bitches.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

I hope I don't fall asleep during the MS and EA conferences


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 10, 2013)

Solaris said:


> A rock does seem like the better gaming system on paper.



Oh, and if a rock happens to get smashed, you can get a brand new one for free, and they can last for decades.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 10, 2013)

I will buy a WiiU if they announce a Super Pocket Fighter Advance sequel exclusively for the WiiU. But alas, Crapcom is too retarded to think straight nowadays.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

Capcom has my favorite franchises all around. But they keep fucking with them.


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 10, 2013)

Honestly, I'm somewhat surprised that it took so long for someone to post a rock comparison.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 10, 2013)

If Xbox provides entertainment, rock does also... by stoning some M$ employee to death maybe. Pure world class entertainment.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 10, 2013)

Crapcom cant even produce a decent Resident Evil game lol

Also

Tetris and Minesweeper is more challenging than all Mario games.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 10, 2013)

I actually don't think ms conference will be boring, they made a lot of noise about the games they would bring out so, i'm expecting that

i just know that it won't be enough to make up for all that other bullshit going on with them nor to make their system a wise long term investment, either way, i'm still curious bout the games


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 10, 2013)

Games what games? 

Halo and Gears and Kinect parlor games? Lolololol


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Today is the daaaaaaay, bitches.



The final battle is upon us.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R8I1Hku8GQk[/YOUTUBE]



Khris said:


> Capcom has my favorite franchises all around. But they keep fucking with them.



This is just a daily reminder that we'll never see another Mega Man game.

Ever.



PoinT_BlanK said:


> I actually don't think ms conference will be boring, they made a lot of noise about the games they would bring out so, i'm expecting that
> 
> i just know that it won't be enough to make up for all that other bullshit going on with them nor to make their system a wise long term investment, either way, i'm still curious bout the games



I've still got my fingers crossed for Banjo.

If there's no Banjo, MS can go to hell for all I care.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2013)

Let the blood bath begin.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 10, 2013)

That's not really a fair fight.  A god up against a puny mortal?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 10, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Today is the daaaaaaay, bitches.





Call me back once the shitstorm is over. :ho


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2013)

Enclave said:


> That's not really a fair fight.  A god up against a puny mortal?



Either way I'm entertained.


----------



## Fiona (Jun 10, 2013)

Its gonna be a washout  

Sony is gonna solo so hard


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> This is just a daily reminder that we'll never see another Mega Man game.
> 
> Ever.



Better than having to deal with FPS Megaman 



S.A.F said:


> They'll always take something out that was decent and replace it with something new that makes it suck 10 times worse and that's how they've been with those games for like over half a decade now. After how bad 09 was I didn't buy another one and playing my uncles later copies tell me I haven't missed a damn thing. I don't know why they don't make the grappling more engaging and I'm pretty sure most of the wrestlers animations go as far back as Smackdown Shut Your Mouth from 2002.
> 
> That is a pretty sweet quote from Wyatt, he should tell that to a bunch of midcard jabronis backstage or something.



TV Sports: The Game. I cannot wait


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Call me back once the shitstorm is over. :ho



You cannot shield yourself from this storm. It will destroy all in its path.


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 10, 2013)

All I need is more vita support


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

What's crazy is that games like FIFA and Madden will be mentioned in both the MS and EA conferences


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 10, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Let the blood bath begin.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

Some guy a few pages back said that gaff with kill the internet. I couldn't agree more.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

Shit. This hyped me up a bit.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 10, 2013)

I am ready for the shitstorm bring it on bitches!


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Let the blood bath begin.



A new challenger appears!


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 10, 2013)

Mirror's Edge 2
Dead Rising 3 

are gonna be at MS conference, also, if you don't explicitly hear _"this game is exclusive to xbox 1_" then it will likely be on ps4 too, since MS got the devs to no make mentions of ps4 versions eh?

I can dig


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 10, 2013)

One can smell the desperation half the world away.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 10, 2013)

All M$ has to do is to showcase Kinect Smiles right away


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Hopefully Mirror's Edge 2 makes its way onto PC as well.

The first game was so beautiful by itself. Even moreso with 4k downsampling and sweetfx.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 10, 2013)

Prince of Persia will be there too


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 10, 2013)

New Prince of Persia will go back to its roots and it will be a side platforming game.

Just so it will be more easier for developers to finish working on it lol


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Here's an extremely useful site for this event.

Has countdowns for all the events, and links you to places you can watch them.


----------



## Fiona (Jun 10, 2013)

I want there to be a moment in the MS conference when they make a super lame announcement and then the speaker pauses for applause and then the crowd stays silent. 

Does it make me a bad person if i hope that MS fails so hard that it becomes painful to watch?


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 10, 2013)

Nope. :33:33


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 10, 2013)

I think MS failing would be best for gaming as a whole, at least until they go back and scrap this drm, 24hour online check-ins and online gameplay behind paywall shit


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 10, 2013)

Today is the day,today Spears shall be shaken, shields shall be splintered, a sword-day, a red-day, ere the sun rises!


----------



## Fiona (Jun 10, 2013)

Its gonna be hilarious if they get booed


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 10, 2013)

What the hell are you talking about fellow black and white people? We should support M$ for they are fellow citizens of the United States.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

Not long now, fellow Stalkers.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

I think the other thread should be locked. This thread is more active anyways.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

A little over 6 hours, and we'll be able to see how Microsoft falls flat on its face right out of the gate.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

But this thread isn't for E3... even though what's typically talked about in here is what we want from Sony and MS at E3.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> A little over 6 hours, and we'll be able to see how Microsoft falls flat on its face right out of the gate.



a 6 hour video game session it is.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

No point in having two threads. They should be merged at least. ND is a day later anyways.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2013)

Never understood why the E3 thread was created while this thread contains so much more info & activity. 

I guess on behalf of the Nintendo fanboys


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

They have the WiiU thread though. Which is also more active than the E3 thread. 


For nostalgia's sake


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 10, 2013)

So remember that Animaniacs gif I posted?

I found an EVEN BETTER GIF:


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 10, 2013)

*Mdradio part 2 link up! Nomura as a guest!*



> Nomura says something like this
> 
> " when this radio airs there will be E3 going on at US. I will be at E3 for KH1.5 promotion. And there is a certain information announced at E3 which I cannot talk about at this moment. But I feel like everyone knows what this information will be anyway."





Source:


This is gonna be a long day.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

Gaawa-chan said:


> So remember that Animaniacs gif I posted?
> 
> I found an EVEN BETTER GIF:



Don't make me waste my rep so soon


----------



## Fiona (Jun 10, 2013)

Gaawa-chan said:


> So remember that Animaniacs gif I posted?
> 
> I found an EVEN BETTER GIF:



    

Konami


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## αshɘs (Jun 10, 2013)

Bruce commented on the MS DRM policy



> I've only heard this from one person but think about if MS merged the concept of PS+ with XBLG and applied it to your games



so, this would mean if you stop paying for XBLG you lose your games?

edit:



> System is off set with cheaper prices and anytime you re-sub you get your library back plus DLC incentives to bring you back.
> 
> I HAVE TO REITERATE I ONLY HAVE THIS FROM ONE PERSON.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 10, 2013)

Threads mercilessly merged. Because anything else would've been too much work for my lazy ass.

Time to go watch game of thrones.


----------



## Fiona (Jun 10, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Threads mercilessly merged. Because anything else would've been too much work for my lazy ass.
> 
> Time to go watch game of thrones.



Gah Naruto! 

Get off your butt and mod


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

Gaawa-chan said:


> So remember that Animaniacs gif I posted?
> 
> I found an EVEN BETTER GIF:



This is fucking sublime, I'm laughing so fucking much.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 10, 2013)

Gaawa-chan said:


> So remember that Animaniacs gif I posted?
> 
> I found an EVEN BETTER GIF:





Khris said:


>



 

Now I feel bad tho. I'm going to miss so much laughs today.... I may just call out of work for this.


----------



## Fiona (Jun 10, 2013)

I cant wait till Xbox tanks  

Its gonna be great. I am prepared for lulz and lots of tvtvtvtvtvtvttvtvtvtvtvtvtvtvtvtvtvtv


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

Jokes on you. Half Life 3 will be an Xbox One exclusive.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

Furious George said:


> Now I feel bad tho. I'm going to miss so much laughs today.... I may just call out of work for this.



But this is why you'll need money George.
just watch the bad highlights


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 10, 2013)

damn

do i sleep past xbox conference and read up on it, or stay up and suffer.

nah i think ill sleep


----------



## Furious George (Jun 10, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> But this is why you'll need money George.
> just watch the bad highlights



Its not the same. Trainwrecks have to be viewed live.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

Better call outta work, Georgie. MS's trainwreck will be priceless.


----------



## Vault (Jun 10, 2013)

4 more hours and it begins.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

Microsoft's conference starts at 12:30 EST, right? Where are you guys gonna be watching it?


----------



## geG (Jun 10, 2013)

I'll be able to watch Microsoft during my lunch break today but I'll probably miss the opening so I'll miss if anything crazy happens like them getting boo'd or something


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 10, 2013)

xbox's conference won't be that bad, there's seemingly confirmation of games already and they're pretty much banking on games to make people forget about the rest of the shit that comes with their console

i've got the entire day free but i haven't slept for nearly 2 days and i'm getting exhausted, i might go sleep for 3 hours now so i don't miss ms's conference


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

So far, I have this one, it's most likely going to break so others will show up eventually.



Still 3 and a half hours left, I need to clean my room, get some grub and set myself as a decent human being before this shit starts.


----------



## teddy (Jun 10, 2013)

Damn, and i'll have to work in about half an hour


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm watching it at 

This is going to be one for the ages. Either MS trolls the shit out of everyone with something that negates the hate storm from the reveal, simultaneously blowing our minds with the best game line up in the universe, or they dump a metric ton of concrete in the hole they are currently in putting the final nail on the coffin. 

I really want to see how Sony will respond. All we need to find out is that the PS4 won't do any of the consumer hating shit the Xbox one is said to do and this next cycle is Sony's to take.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 10, 2013)

People inside should bring rocks for comparison..


----------



## Furious George (Jun 10, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> i've got the entire day free* but i haven't slept for nearly 2 days*



Why not? Are you on drugs?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

I was wondering, are all the conferences long enough where you can basically watch everything from Microsoft to Sony in one go? Or is there going to be substantial breaks between all 4 of them (Microsoft, Ubisoft, EA, Sony)?


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 10, 2013)

> I was wondering, are all the conferences long enough where you can basically watch everything from Microsoft to Sony in one go?



If you're asking about the schedule, Sony's is at 5 pm. We got EA general conference and Ubisoft after MS.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 10, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I was wondering, are all the conferences long enough where you can basically watch everything from Microsoft to Sony in one go? Or is there going to be substantial breaks between all 4 of them (Microsoft, Ubisoft, EA, Sony)?



here's the schedule for today


----------



## Fiona (Jun 10, 2013)

So Fable 3 is free right now on XBL and alot of people seem to think that means we are gonna see something Fable related for E3

Also am i the only one that going to be watching it on Spike?


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 10, 2013)

I thought there was a rumored Fable MMO on development?


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 10, 2013)

So I've heard that Halo 5 is rumored to be shown at E3. Anyone know if this is true? 

Also, I've heard that Microsoft tried to pay off third party publishers so they won't show their PS4 games at E3. I can only laugh.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 10, 2013)

Fiona said:


> So Fable 3 is free right now on XBL and alot of people seem to think that means we are gonna see something Fable related for E3



No matter what we get I'm sure it will be the best RPG ever created and change the way we view the genre.


----------



## Fiona (Jun 10, 2013)

Furious George said:


> No matter what we get I'm sure it will be the best RPG ever created and change the way we view the genre.



And ponies and unicorns and pizza


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 10, 2013)

Furious George said:


> No matter what we get I'm sure it will be the best RPG ever created and change the way we view the genre.



Molyneux is not at Lionhead anymore


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

I see, thanks for the schedule, Ashes. Looks like I'm gonna stick with Gametrailers since it looks they'll be showing basically everything.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 10, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> Molyneux is not at Lionhead anymore



And yet his presence still lingers there. 

And on big gaming days like this one you may yet hear his voice behind every Lionhead event, making outrageous claims about his magical powers and penis size.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 10, 2013)

Furious George said:


> Why not? Are you on drugs?



not today

i just don't usually sleep, not as often and as long as most people


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 10, 2013)

I do love how E3 knows to start off with the worst and end with the best

I'm only really somewhat excited for Ubisoft's conference today. I only care about EA's to an extent due to DA3 and ME4(if they show anything about it).


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

Furious George said:


> Now I feel bad tho. I'm going to miss so much laughs today.... I may just call out of work for this.



I have a midterm in exactly 18 hours. No fucks given, this is teh E3. 



PoinT_BlanK said:


> xbox's conference won't be that bad, there's seemingly confirmation of games already and they're pretty much banking on games to make people forget about the rest of the shit that comes with their console
> 
> *i've got the entire day free but i haven't slept for nearly 2 days and i'm getting exhausted, i might go sleep for 3 hours now so i don't miss ms's conference*



Tough it out.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 10, 2013)

there are games in this post regarding Sony conf



> Rise my brothers, with the gentle stirring of the dawn, rise.
> 
> In the glow of this mornings sun, stir your thoughts toward the day to come. Let sleep be riven from your senses and clarity pervade your mind. Here at its beginning, know that you witness the birth of no ordinary day. Here, at the suns glorious awakening, stir yourself to thoughts unbound.
> 
> ...


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

The fucking nerve


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 10, 2013)

>"15 games on launch year, all exclusive"
>"8 new IP's"
>"e3 will be all about the games for us"
>"we will kill sony at e3"

this better be good or i'm gonna laugh my way into the grave

Edit - is that pic legit Khris? if so, smh


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> >"15 games on launch year, all exclusive"
> >"8 new IP's"
> >"e3 will be all about the games for us"
> >"we will kill sony at e3"
> ...



EDIT: Naruto says it's shopped.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 10, 2013)

Khris said:


> The fucking nerve



I hope you know this is shopped


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

Naruto said:


> I hope you know this is shopped



Got it off tumblr


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 10, 2013)

I figured it was shopped, I noticed the blur around the text and i didn't think they would be that idiotic to rub it in people's faces

that would be them asking for us to set their hq on fire


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 10, 2013)

wait a minute, "crows on the bar" ?

is it what I think it is? nonononono, I won't get my hopes up. I won't. lalalalala


----------



## Naruto (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## steveht93 (Jun 10, 2013)

> Rise my brothers, with the gentle stirring of the dawn, rise.
> 
> In the glow of this mornings sun, stir your thoughts toward the day to come. Let sleep be riven from your senses and clarity pervade your mind. Here at its beginning, know that you *witness* the birth of no ordinary day. Here, at the suns glorious awakening, stir yourself to thoughts unbound.
> 
> ...



-Witness is probably "the witness" game

-shadow has something to do with killzone shadow fall

-hearts and heart could mean kingdom hearts(I'm trying to fuel the hype here)

-black flag is definitely asscreed

-and dawn might be ready at Dawn's new IP


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

Nah. Better to pretend it's real and rip on the Xbone.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 10, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> I figured it was shopped, I noticed the blur around the text and i didn't think they would be that idiotic to rub it in people's faces
> 
> that would be them asking for us to set their hq on fire



I would rather they rub it in our faces than do the typical PR crap and cancel interviews, pretend that the complaints do not exist, etc. 

Being forward and aggressive about their awful choices would, at the very least, be refreshing. This silent treatment though (that I imagine will only continue) will only keep people pissed off.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 10, 2013)

I have to be the only person hoping for KH3 still on the PS3.

Likelihood of it happening is somewhere between zero and zero.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 10, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> -Witness is probably "the witness" game
> 
> -shadow has something to do with killzone shadow fall
> 
> ...



yeah, those seem to be all on point and expected, we also know destiny is locked in

i want more tho, where's my second son? where's my versus? where's SSM new game? nothing from Naughty Dog? TLG?

sony needs to unleash the colossal and armored titans this e3, break the walls yo


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 10, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> yeah, those seem to be all on point and expected, we also know destiny is locked in
> 
> i want more tho, where's my second son? where's my versus? where's SSM new game? nothing from Naughty Dog? TLG?
> 
> sony needs to unleash the colossal and armored titans this e3, break the walls yo



Those are some of the very obvious things in the post. Im pretty sure there is more to it than just those games. I'm trying to read between the lines and maybe I could find more info. I'll will also check GAF as well.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> So I've heard that Halo 5 is rumored to be shown at E3. Anyone know if this is true?





You bet your ass it is true.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 10, 2013)

Naruto said:


> I hope you know this is shopped


My immediate first thought is that it must be fake as no one could be that stupid but since its Microsoft there was some doubt.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2013)

I want to see X new trailer and more details about it..  Retro game too...


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 10, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Those are some of the very obvious things in the post. Im pretty sure there is more to it than just those games. I'm trying to read between the lines and maybe I could find more info. I'll will also check GAF as well.



it might help to look at his previous posts, gopher been one of the most vocals about the sony hype for this e3, he said they are ready for war and they see this console generation as an opportunity for redemption

demonnite said they have 4 secret projects, one is sure to be announced today but 2 are on stand-by depending on how good ms' conference is

I keep telling myself not to get hyped but every time i read one of the gaf's sources posting my blood pumps faster, i should just sleep through e3 and wake up in three days to the horrible/disappointing news


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 10, 2013)

Apperantly "soldiers of the maiden" is possibly a reference to demon souls. Get hyped people.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

Why does Geoff Keighley look like he's stoned all the time?


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 10, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> it might help to look at his previous posts, gopher been one of the most vocals about the sony hype for this e3, he said they are ready for war and they see this console generation as an opportunity for redemption
> 
> demonnite said they have 4 secret projects, one is sure to be announced today but 2 are on stand-by depending on how good ms' conference is
> 
> I keep telling myself not to get hyped but every time i read one of the gaf's sources posting my blood pumps faster, i should just sleep through e3 and wake up in three days to the horrible/disappointing news



Yeah I have been reading Gopher and many other insider posts. Even famousmortimer said that they might show kingdom hearts 3 and demon souls 2 early in response to microsofts press conference. 

This hype train is unstoppable. I don't think I'll be able to sleep today and tomorrow I got exams.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2013)

Do you guys think a trailer of Bayo 2 is possible? not just a damn teaser... <_<


----------



## Furious George (Jun 10, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Do you guys think a trailer of Bayo 2 is possible? not just a damn teaser... <_<



Definitely possible.... I daresay its likely.

At least I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

Most likely. Mario, Mario Kart, Smash Bros. and Windwaker HD won't take up a whole hour. They'll take up 20-30 minutes at most, in my opinion.

We're most likely gonna see 8-10 games during this Nintendo Direct, assuming that they spend 5 minutes on each game. There could also be a lot more announcements and stuff shown outside of this ND, since in the ND they're trying to focus on games that will be out this year and earlier next year.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 10, 2013)

I thought bayo 2 would be saved for Ninty's direct tho?]

edit - will pokemon be there?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2013)

Furious George said:


> Definitely possible.... I daresay its likely.
> 
> At least I'm looking forward to it.


 I am looking forward to it too



Death-kun said:


> Most likely. Mario, Mario Kart, Smash Bros. and Windwaker HD won't take up a whole hour. They'll take up 20-30 minutes at most, in my opinion.
> 
> We're most likely gonna see 8-10 games during this Nintendo Direct, assuming that they spend 5 minutes on each game. There could be a lot more announcements outside of this ND, since in the ND they're trying to focus on games that will be out this year and earlier next year.


 Yeah I know but the thing is, in the last ND we saw Bayo 2 in such an early stage..



PoinT_BlanK said:


> I thought bayo 2 would be saved for Ninty's direct tho?


 That is what people think.. I hope so.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

I'd say a trailer really is likely, Malvin. It's been a whole year since we saw Bayo 2 in its early stages. We'll definitely be seeing something, since it's such a big deal to Nintendo. Even if it's just some cutscenes and mock-up gameplay. 



PoinT_BlanK said:


> I thought bayo 2 would be saved for Ninty's direct tho?]
> 
> edit - will pokemon be there?



Pokemon is gonna have 1.5 hours to itself later in the day.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2013)

I forgot that Pokemon event the next day lol 90 fucking minutes... like wtf?

Edit: Is the same day?


----------



## Scizor (Jun 10, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I'd say a trailer really is likely, Malvin. It's been a whole year since we saw Bayo 2 in its early stages. We'll definitely be seeing something, since it's such a big deal to Nintendo. Even if it's just some cutscenes and mock-up gameplay.
> 
> 
> 
> Pokemon is gonna have 1.5 hours to itself later in the day.





Malvingt2 said:


> I forgot that Pokemon event the next day lol 90 fucking minutes... like wtf?



When exactly is the Pok?mon X/Y special direct?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2013)

oh? is the same day? let me double check


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2013)

> Nintendo won’t be holding a typical press conference at this year’s E3, but the company has scheduled a number of different events for the show.
> 
> One happening appears to be a special Pokemon presentation. This will take place during the first night of E3 and will be 1.5 hours long, according to media reports.
> 
> ...



Read more at ONTD: 

Oh wow, it is the same day...


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Jokes on you. Half Life 3 will be an Xbox One exclusive.



Valve will never allow that.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2013)

Solaris said:


> Valve will never allow that.



how do you know? Money can do a lot of things....M$ has such..


----------



## Pseudo (Jun 10, 2013)

Will this be shown on the Esquire channel or will I have to find a stream?

*Edit:* It's on Spike.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 10, 2013)

Solaris said:


> Valve will never allow that.





Malvingt2 said:


> how do you know? Money can do a lot of things....M$ has such..



No shut up Mal! Sol says Valve would never allow it and he's right. 

I... I don't think this joke is funny at all.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 10, 2013)

Timed exclusive? maybe

but exclusive exclusive? don't see it happening


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 10, 2013)

Lol at HL3 being an Xbone exclusive, just lol! LOL!


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 10, 2013)

bringing this back because it's helpful


----------



## Naruto (Jun 10, 2013)

Solaris said:


> Valve will never allow that.



Considering how much Gabe is at odds with Microsoft, it's more likely that it will be on all consoles BUT the xbox


----------



## Furious George (Jun 10, 2013)

2 hours....


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 10, 2013)

1.5 hours if we count the GT pre-show. An MS exclusive is supposed to be revealed there.

edit:





> Update: Livestream begins at 11:50am et./ 8:50am pt with a special PSVita worldwide reveal. Then our Xbox Preshow w/ Phil Spencer and Rare.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> bringing this back because it's helpful



Nice, Sony is a 9pm...


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> how do you know? Money can do a lot of things....M$ has such..



Yes, money can accomplish  quite a few things but the amount of money it would take to make HL3 an Xbox One exclusive is something that Microsoft is unlikely to ever consent to.  

Valve is a privately owned company, it doesn't have to worry about making profits for stockholders.  That pretty much leaves Valve the option to do whatever it wants at its own pace.  There is no way that it will willingly fuck over Steam when Steam is Valve's most important service.  Then you also have to consider Valve's reputation which is extremely good at the moment.  Tarnishing that reputation, by pissing off PC gamers (Valve's number one customers) is something that Valve will avoid since it very well knows the benefits of having a good reputation.



Naruto said:


> Considering how much Gabe is at odds with Microsoft, it's more likely that it will be on all consoles BUT the xbox



Valve's entire reason for expanding Steam into Linux was likely just Gabe hating Windows 8.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Holy shit, whoever is running that fake Kaz Hirai account is an absolute genius.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 10, 2013)

Please, no more talking about Game Of Thrones.

I'm just emotional that the season 3 ended and going to make me wait for a single year for the next damn season!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2013)

Wait!! So Rare on pre show? wtf?  I wonder if one of the games that we got in one rumors a couple of days ago..



*Killer Instinct, Battletoads & Banjo-Kazooie*


----------



## Naruto (Jun 10, 2013)

Of course I had to be out and about by the time this shit got started.

Typing this from tablet.

Hold your rotten fruit, please.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2013)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> Please, no more talking about Game Of Thrones.
> 
> I'm just emotional that the season 3 ended and going to make me wait for a single year for the next damn season!



Yet to watch season finally but wow I got so mad with Episode 9


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 10, 2013)

Speaking of half-life 3



> Let *crows* settling upon the *bar* of the gates to hell know that we come.



Crow+bar= crowbar 

Crowbar= half-life,now believe.


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Speaking of half-life 3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where is that, the quote, from? 

Anyways, that reeks of massive false hope.  People should know better by now.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 10, 2013)

It's from gopher's message regarding the games being shown at Sony presser



> Rise my brothers, with the gentle stirring of the dawn, rise.
> 
> In the glow of this mornings sun, stir your thoughts toward the day to come. Let sleep be riven from your senses and clarity pervade your mind. Here at its beginning, know that you witness the birth of no ordinary day. Here, at the suns glorious awakening, stir yourself to thoughts unbound.
> 
> ...



I too made the crows-bar connection, but I don't want to bring my hope up

fuck, I already did


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

Gabe doesn't care about you. Only money.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 10, 2013)

Solaris said:


> Where is that, the quote, from?
> 
> Anyways, that reeks of massive false hope.  People should know better by now.



GopherD is a GAF prophet. You better believe son.


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> It's from gopher's message regarding the games being shown at Sony presser



Ah, thanks. 



Scorp A Derp said:


> Gabe doesn't care about you. Only money.



Our Lord and Savior is above such things.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 10, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> It's from gopher's message regarding the games being shown at Sony presser
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What are the other games that people are saying are hinted at by the message? Last Guardian is a given.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 10, 2013)

this is awesome


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

Solaris said:


> Our Lord and Savior is above such things.



Are you implying that someone other than Kojima is our Lord and Savior? Fuck off with that garbage. Gabe is Judas.


----------



## Fiona (Jun 10, 2013)

What are some games that you guys would murder other humans to see but you know wont be happening. 

Mine? 

Left 4 Dead 3 and Portal 3  


A girl can dream


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 10, 2013)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Gabe doesn't care about you. Only money.


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Are you implying that someone other than Kojima is our Lord and Savior? Fuck off with that garbage. Gabe is Judas.



>Kojima our Lord and Savior
>Not Miyamoto when it comes to consoles
>Gabe is Judas


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2013)

all the GAF prophets are leaving messages with codes..


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

Why are you trying to green text outside of 4chan? Miyomoto is irrelevant and Gabe is a plague on the true PC Master Race. Stop trying to fit it.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 10, 2013)

Furious George said:


> What are the other games that people are saying are hinted at by the message? Last Guardian is a given.



witness
ac black flag
maybe kingdom hearts 3
maybe the last guardian
maybe demon's souls 2
possibly ready at dawn new ip
protector is possibly a new ip too


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2013)

I am going to get some inside info about the Retro game in a couple of hours.. Some hints not going to spread such here.. I might PM some of you guys...


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Why are you trying to green text outside of 4chan? Miyomoto is irrelevant and Gabe is a plague on the true PC Master Race. Stop trying to fit it.



Because I want to silly. 

>Gabe a plague



I can somewhat agree with Miyamoto being a bit irrelevant at the moment.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 10, 2013)

Furious George said:


> What are the other games that people are saying are hinted at by the message? Last Guardian is a given.




from what I've seen

Witness
Daylight
Dying Light
new Ready at Dawn IP
FF Versus
AC4
FF Realms
Kingdom Hearts
Valkyria Chronicles
HL3
TLG
Destiny
Infamous
Killzone
Demon's Souls 2
Knack

and I can't remember more. There are overlaps with the guesses. For example people say _Let crows settling upon the bar of the gates to hell know that we come._ might be DS2 or HL3
just like _Guardians, rise_ might be TLG or Destiny


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2013)

Solaris said:


> Because I want to silly.
> 
> >Gabe a plague
> 
> ...



I wonder what his new IP is..


----------



## Fiona (Jun 10, 2013)

> Rise my brothers, with the gentle stirring of the dawn, rise.
> 
> In the glow of this mornings sun, stir your thoughts toward the day to come. Let sleep be riven from your senses and clarity pervade your mind. Here at its beginning, know that you witness the birth of no ordinary day. Here, at the suns glorious awakening, stir yourself to thoughts unbound.
> 
> ...



Can someone give me the original source for this please


----------



## Darc (Jun 10, 2013)

hey when does this start? anyone got a link??


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm watching via Spike today, gotta live stream tomorrow for afternoon WiiU showcase. Starts in an hour


----------



## Naruto (Jun 10, 2013)

This is what I'll use.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

Hey Malvin, you better PM me with some of that insider news.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 10, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> from what I've seen
> 
> 
> *Valkyria Chronicles*
> ...



Where did you get the hint for valkyria chronicles? I didn't notice anything related to the game.

Also malv,if you get any info please post it in the thread instead of PM'ing. I think a lot of people want to know what retro is working on.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 10, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Hey Malvin, you better PM me with some of that insider news.



Me too.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 10, 2013)

What, no english sub for E3 streaming? 

Well, fuck that, going to check it out and hope for a huge riot during Microsoft conference. :33


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

43 minutes until the pre-show starts.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 10, 2013)

50 people looking at this thread, lol.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Hey Malvin, you better PM me with some of that insider news.



I am trying to get the info straight from inside source.. I am hoping that such person do not let me in the dark.. I shall PM you if I get it..


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2013)

Fiona said:


> What are some games that you guys would murder other humans to see but you know wont be happening.
> 
> Mine?
> 
> ...



GTA V, but it's release is in September anyways. 

I'm here to see PS4 unveil conference and Xbox trainwreck salvage-conference.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 10, 2013)

Fiona said:


> Can someone give me the original source for this please


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 10, 2013)

whose going to watch all day today like me?

Who took off work for this like me??


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2013)

Furious George said:


> Me too.



You are on my list George.. Let you know if anything..


----------



## Darc (Jun 10, 2013)

so Nintendo isn't today?


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Naruto said:


> 50 people looking at this thread, lol.



People can barely wait to see how much Microsoft will screw themselves over at their conference.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm gonna miss the pre-show, going bed now

see you all in about an hour and 20 minutes


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

Nintendo is tomorrow at 7 AM PST/10 AM EST.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 10, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Where did you get the hint for valkyria chronicles? I didn't notice anything related to the game.



I saw it in someone's decipher/guess list, but don't know from which part they got it from. Not familiar with VC anyway.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

All these people are watching, but only a mere fraction actually post on a regular basis.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 10, 2013)

Wow, this thread is extremely active. We're getting closer and closer


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

50 minutes to Dew Dogs and Giraffes.


----------



## Darc (Jun 10, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Nintendo is tomorrow at 7 AM PST/10 AM EST.



thanks baby


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2013)

Yeah Sony is tomorrow at 3 AM for me.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> Yeah Sony is tomorrow at 3 AM for me.



Same here.  I'm in France right now, so I'm basically staying up all night for E3.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 10, 2013)

Im EST so I had to take off work to literally watch this all day.


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> All these people are watching, but only a mere fraction actually post on a regular basis.



That's usually always the case. 

*Wonders if _Donkey Show_ will appear*


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

Donkey Show is probably _at_ E3, so he might stop in when he gets some free time to give us some impressions.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 10, 2013)

didn't donkey show work at sony or something?


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2013)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Im EST so I had to take off work to literally watch this all day.


Shit, man lol.

I really hope it's worth the watch.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 10, 2013)

Solaris said:


> That's usually always the case.



>usually
>always

PICK ONE ლ(ಠ益ಠლ)


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Same here.  I'm in France right now, so I'm basically staying up all night for E3.



Yeah well I'm supposed to study for my finals...


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2013)

Naruto said:


> >usually
> >always
> 
> PICK ONE ლ(ಠ益ಠლ)



Smod vs Smod 

unmod eachother


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> Yeah well I'm supposed to study for my finals...



Believe in the heart of the cards, you will both watch E3 and pass your finals.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 10, 2013)

blakstealth said:


> Shit, man lol.
> 
> I really hope it's worth the watch.



Ironic I am missing out on money to be persuaded to spend some.


----------



## Fiona (Jun 10, 2013)

Thank you :33



Daftvirgin said:


> Smod vs Smod
> 
> unmod eachother




My money is on Naruto 

Dat Rasengan


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

For people that wanna watch it on GT. Right now it's showing the whole lineup schedule for today.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Believe in the heart of the cards, you will both watch E3 and pass your finals.



I actually have a figure of this guy:



I'm currently looking at it to gain some confidence


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Naruto said:


> >usually
> >always
> 
> PICK ONE ლ(ಠ益ಠლ)





It's, using "usually always" a bad habit that I gained a few years ago.  I doubt that I'll be able to break out of it anytime soon.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> For people that wanna watch it on GT. Right now it's showing the whole lineup schedule for today.


Everyone should watch it on GT.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 10, 2013)

After a couple of minutes we are having a psvita only press conference. I wonder what they will unveil?


----------



## Scizor (Jun 10, 2013)

So the XBox pre-show starts in twenty minutes, right?

Edit: converting times


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 10, 2013)

*if you're watching it on GT, then click on the GDEX thing. People are apparently spoiling TLOU in the chat.*


----------



## cloud1465 (Jun 10, 2013)

So the Sony conference is supposed to be 3 hours


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2013)

Scizor said:


> So the XBox pre-show starts in twenty minutes, right?
> 
> Edit: converting times


Yup, at 11:50 EST/8:50 PST


----------



## Scizor (Jun 10, 2013)

blakstealth said:


> Yup, at 11:50 EST/9:50 PST



So 17:50 CET.

Thanks!


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 10, 2013)

holy shit, there's a huge storm over here. The power better not go out


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2013)

Scizor said:


> So 17:50 CET.
> 
> Thanks!


derp, meant to say 8:50 PST. Shouldn't make a difference, though lol.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 10, 2013)

Where the fuck is my scorecard?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2013)

wait Sony is 3 hours long? fuck that... >_>


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 10, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> Yeah Sony is tomorrow at 3 AM for me.



Which means it will be on at 9pm for me. Well, I'm grateful I don't need to stay up for it.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

It's almost time


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## LMJ (Jun 10, 2013)

Someone make an E3 2013 Score Card.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 10, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> Smod vs Smod
> 
> unmod eachother





Solaris is my bro, we're cool.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

Hey guys, where is that one mission impossible 3 gif edited with Sony and Microsoft?


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2013)

One of the game from the Prophet on GAF confirmed


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2013)

It is real..


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

^



All hope in humanity.

Like dust in the wind.

We have have reached the 9th circle of hell.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

Can't wait for video games. Got myself 2 bottles of spirit killing energy drinks. 14 hours each. Also pizza and jerky. I am ready.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

1 more minute, it's show time!


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 10, 2013)

3 hours long? Jesus, we'll probably have to suffer through boring the social integration stuff with lame "sales sales SALEEEEES!" crap until and hour and a half for the actual good stuff to arrive. 

But i'm still on board anyway.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2013)

GAF is down already? wtf? The Doritos news? lol


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> 1 more minute, it's show time!



Link? cause I don't believe ya


----------



## Corran (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 10, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> ^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wait.

What.

*YOU HAVE TO HAVE FUCKING DORITO'S IN FRONT OF THAT SHIT TO MAKE THE VCR EVEN FUNCTION?!?!?!? FUCK THAT.*


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Hey guys, where is that one mission impossible 3 gif edited with Sony and Microsoft?





That one?

Asa, nope.  That Kaz Hirai tweet is from a fake account.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 10, 2013)

20 games will be shown at the MS presser


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

dat ain't a e3 confrence


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 10, 2013)

Solaris said:


> That one?



That's MI2. He's talking about the heilcopter-rocket attack I guess.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2013)

Nintendo Power hour on GT? WUT? lol


----------



## Corran (Jun 10, 2013)

Keighley saying he has interview with Don Matrick about the DRM stuff to "alleviate fears".... pretty sure their press release was clear


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

lol destiny of spirits HHAHAHHA


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

And my mexican pizza just arrived. Right on time.

Time for E3, ^ (use bro).


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2013)

Lmao!!! that is a big game? wtf lol


----------



## Narutossss (Jun 10, 2013)

milf on gt with glasses "my body is ready"


----------



## Azeruth (Jun 10, 2013)

Woo! Social Scores! YEAHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 10, 2013)

they just killed Vita again


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2013)

lol giraffes. oh, geoff


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Time to get my popcorn ready


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

Azeruth said:


> Woo! Social Scores! YEAHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 10, 2013)

I was thinking...rage has died down, but more talk is still about Xbox than Playstation.  Obviously this move was on purpose, but it's interesting to see how it will work by the 13th.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 10, 2013)

Vita, hype always be prepared to be disappointed. Reminded me of Vita game heaven, oh those games were certainly in heaven.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 10, 2013)

GAF was killed by a vita game. All my fucking laughs!


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

The fucking show didn't even start yet and I'm already marking off my Microsoft E3 bingo. Jesus.


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Corran said:


> Keighley saying he has interview with Don Matrick about the DRM stuff to "alleviate fears".... pretty sure their press release was clear



I'll laugh if the interview does nothing but increase the fears of gamers.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2013)

Spirit King said:


> Vita, hype always be prepared to be disappointed. Reminded me of Vita game heaven, oh those games were certainly in heaven.


 Yeah I know.. I should know better..



steveht93 said:


> GAF was killed by a vita game. All my fucking laughs!


Hell no.. GAF was killed by Doritos news..


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

"Epic day of videogaming goodness."

I'm not goona play the drinking game, I'll fucking die of alcohol poisoning.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 10, 2013)

Fifteen hours, damn.


----------



## Fiona (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> GAF was killed by a vita game. All my fucking laughs!



"NeoGAF is currently down for scheduled maintenance. Please be patient while the site is down."

Scheduled maintenance right before Microsoft's conference?  More like straight up trolling by the NeoGAF staff.


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 10, 2013)

best streams? any youtube live streams?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 10, 2013)

fuck GDEX, show me that bowtie giraffe


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2013)

> Tomorrow is a big day for Pok?mon X and Pok?mon Y news! We're live-tweeting the Nintendo Developer Roundtable. Who's joining us? #PokemonXY



for pokemon fans


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

It's almost time for the Xbone confrence


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2013)

It begins!!


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 10, 2013)

Lol Geoff knightly doesn't look stoned for once. Fuck yeah @Spike


----------



## Furious George (Jun 10, 2013)

Lego Avengers you say....


----------



## Zaru (Jun 10, 2013)

> NeoGAF is currently down for scheduled maintenance. Please be patient while the site is down.



 What the heeeeell where am I gonna get my live reactions from


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Lego Avengers looks pretty cool.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

People start spamming Xbone gif's


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 10, 2013)

Thor jokes 10/10 jokes


----------



## Narutossss (Jun 10, 2013)

fuck why do I need to know about social scores again can we get this shit started already.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

PHIL.

PLEASE TURN MY TV INTO BATMAN'S SUPERCOMPUTER.

WIN THIS GENERATION.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

I actually like the Lego games so I am pretty excited for it :33


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

Lego Marvel Super Heroes looks legit. The Lego games are always good.


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

We're gong to be surprised from the first minute?  I'll hold you to that Spencer.


----------



## Corran (Jun 10, 2013)

Solaris said:


> I'll laugh if the interview does nothing but increase the fears of gamers.



Expect 20 mentions of the "cloud" and its benefits.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 10, 2013)

Solaris said:


> "NeoGAF is currently down for scheduled maintenance. Please be patient while the site is down."
> 
> Scheduled maintenance right before Microsoft's conference?  More like straight up trolling by the NeoGAF staff.



the message is always that when the site goes down. obviously there was no scheduled maintenance


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Corran said:


> Expect 20 mentions of the "cloud" and its benefits.



Can't wait for them to talk about the infinite power of the cloud.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

Zaru said:


> What the heeeeell where am I gonna get my live reactions from



From us, you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). Also thanks for the DOTA invite. I will be sure to never play it.


----------



## Scud (Jun 10, 2013)

Oh, i'm sure i'll be surprised


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

What does it say on Phil shirt?


----------



## Darc (Jun 10, 2013)

Lego game looked tight


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

Rare you say?
So a new kinect game huh?
Don't buy from them no matter what


----------



## Corran (Jun 10, 2013)

Why you be lying Phil, you aren't supporting indies :/


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Wait what remake is coming to XBLA?


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 10, 2013)

Anyone can watch it on Gamestop streaming?

Still waiting for it to start! 

PS. Never mind, it started just now.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 10, 2013)

*Guys, where are you watching this!?? *


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2013)

I heard more about the 360 Geoff, I didn't here shit about the Xbox One.


----------



## Darc (Jun 10, 2013)

soulnova said:


> *Guys, where are you watching this!?? *


----------



## Fiona (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## Scud (Jun 10, 2013)

soulnova said:


> *Guys, where are you watching this!?? *


On my television


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

Nuts and Bolts 2 confirmed.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2013)

superannuation‏@supererogatory
He just said "ecosystem." I guess you can start those drinking games.


lolol


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

RIPD looks bad, what's with Jeff accent?


----------



## LMJ (Jun 10, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Nuts and Bolts 2 confirmed.



son of a bitch


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> the message is always that when the site goes down. obviously there was no scheduled maintenance



Ah, thanks for correcting my misconception.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 10, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Nuts and Bolts 2 confirmed.



That's certainly what I wanted.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3_gst-Ryh3g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## Soca (Jun 10, 2013)

yee buddy let's get it started


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 10, 2013)

lets gooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Furious George (Jun 10, 2013)

*"I-I don't have State Farm but insurance, find me money!"*


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

Time to start drinking, guys. We'll dead before Microsoft's conference starts.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

FUCKING WHAT.

Persona 5...Xbox?

What are you doing Atlus?!


----------



## Son Goku (Jun 10, 2013)

Kinectimals 2 Fall 2013

Soon.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 10, 2013)

You can watch it on Spike or Gametrailers.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

RARE Banjo and DORITIOS  2


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Rare is announcing their game :33


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

Time for Rare.


----------



## Narutossss (Jun 10, 2013)

sooooo many ads on live stream


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

HAHAHAHAHAHHA


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

New Kinect sports game...:rofl


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> FUCKING WHAT.
> 
> Persona 5...Xbox?
> 
> What are you doing Atlus?!



That has to be a lie atlus would be crazy to do that.
xbox dies in japan


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2013)

kinect sports rivals


----------



## LMJ (Jun 10, 2013)

LOL KINECT GAME


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2013)

Kinect!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Lmao!!!!!!!!!!!! RARE IS FUCKING DONE...


----------



## shinethedown (Jun 10, 2013)

Kinect Sports


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

Just dropping in to see Microsoft fail.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2013)

Poor rare, a new Kinect game. We all called it.


----------



## Scud (Jun 10, 2013)

Oh wonderful, more kinect bullshit


----------



## Soca (Jun 10, 2013)

who wants to go rock climbing?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

>Rare
>Kinect


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

This better not be their only game


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 10, 2013)

Rare turned shit long go.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

KINECT SPORTS RIVALS.

MOTION BULLSHIT AND SPORTS.

E3 ALREADY WON.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> That has to be a lie atlus would be crazy to do that.
> xbox dies in japan



Sorry, had to throw one lie out there for the people in the thread who hadn't got the stream open yet.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 10, 2013)

Wow.... go fuck yourself, Rare.


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> FUCKING WHAT.
> 
> Persona 5...Xbox?
> 
> What are you doing Atlus?!



Well, I'm not too surprised. :/


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 10, 2013)

oh hey it's a kinect game


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 10, 2013)

Kinect exclusive


----------



## Fiona (Jun 10, 2013)

lol kinect


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> Sorry, had to throw one lie out there for the people in the thread who hadn't got the stream open yet.



Fuck you, Patchouli.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

LOOOOOOOL KINECT SPORTS


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

shit! rare kinects with only on xbone


----------



## Soca (Jun 10, 2013)

dude got some big lips


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Lol Kinect


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2013)

Furious George said:


> Wow.... go fuck yourself, Rare.



They do want to do something cool... M$ is not letting them


----------



## Furious George (Jun 10, 2013)

That was worse than Nuts and Bolts 2.


----------



## cloud1465 (Jun 10, 2013)

Can Rare just die now please


----------



## Corran (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm holding them to this "Not much Kinect in the conference" bit


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 10, 2013)

LOL, don't really give damn about Connect Two Kinect Sports.


----------



## Narutossss (Jun 10, 2013)

Kinect sports


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## Son Goku (Jun 10, 2013)

COMPETITIVE ROCK CLIMBING FUCK YEAAAAAAAAAAH


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

The first of 200 Kinect exclusives


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Does Microsoft think this will excite people?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Oh man, this is a weight off my shoulders. Rare is still condemned to kinect hell, so no new Banjo.

...No new Banjo. 



Solaris said:


> Fuck you, Patchouli.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 10, 2013)

cloud1465 said:


> Can Rare just die now please



sell Banjo Kazooie to Nintendo please.


----------



## Corran (Jun 10, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> They do want to do something cool... M$ is not letting them



They still have the classic ip announcement in the conference.


----------



## hadou (Jun 10, 2013)

Here come the Kinect games...


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Kinect Sports...Conference hasn't even started and I'm already groaning.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

Furious George said:


> That was worse than Nuts and Bolts 2.



THAT'S ALL FOLKS.


----------



## Scud (Jun 10, 2013)

Rare will really need to redeem themselves with whatever they reveal during the conference, because that just killed my boner a little bit.


----------



## Fiona (Jun 10, 2013)

Cmon gang 

Lets count how many times they say Kinect


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Sony and Nintendo already won


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

Look how fake that GDEX shit is.


----------



## shinethedown (Jun 10, 2013)

Lol you think they would have included American football if they are going to call football Soccer


----------



## MegaultraHay (Jun 10, 2013)

Ready the hype train captain.


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 10, 2013)

Xbox winning on tweets......most of them are negative lol.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

I can't believe Rare's game was a fucking Kinect game.

Come on.


----------



## Soca (Jun 10, 2013)

you all know you wanna go extreme rock climbing


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

MegaultraHay said:


> Ready the hype train captain.



More like the fail train.


----------



## Son Goku (Jun 10, 2013)

Rare drops Banjo Kinect.


----------



## Corran (Jun 10, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I can't believe Rare's game was a fucking Kinect game.
> 
> Come on.



They still have their classic ip reveal in the conference lol


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 10, 2013)

10 more mins!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

20+ pages during my nap? Fuck. E3 has begun.


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I can't believe Rare's game was a fucking Kinect game.
> 
> Come on.



It's a bit depressing how Rare went form a company that could make me spending hundreds of hours playing Perfect Dark to a company that I don't even want to hear from.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Xbone


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

What the fuck is this shit.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 10, 2013)

should have known this pre-show would be balls


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Corran said:


> They still have their classic ip reveal in the conference lol



It'll be an old IP remade for Kinect.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Didn't they say that Rare still has a surprise?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

8 more minutes till Microsoft


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2013)

Corran said:


> They still have their classic ip reveal in the conference lol



I hope is KI


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> Didn't they say that Rare still has a surprise?



Don't do this to me.

You better not be joking man.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

Solaris said:


> It's a bit depressing how Rare went form a company that could make me spending hundreds of hours playing Perfect Dark to a company that I don't even want to hear from.



Indeed. Most of the good people left years ago. Smart decision, imo. Better than having to do the bullshit that Microsoft is making them do now.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Will Microsoft focus only on games or will we have service talk?


----------



## SionBarsod (Jun 10, 2013)

Kinect Sports Rivals.....AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! My fucking sides!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> Didn't they say that Rare still has a surprise?



Banjo kinect


----------



## Corran (Jun 10, 2013)

Solaris said:


> It'll be an old IP remade for Kinect.



I think it will have kinect functions most likely. I'm sure all first party stuff will have Kinect lol


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

Is there ONE video game journalist who doesn't look like a complete fucking douchebag?

My god.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

Why isn't Rare dead yet?


----------



## Son Goku (Jun 10, 2013)

Kinect: toilet adventures


----------



## Fiona (Jun 10, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Is there ONE video game journalist who doesn't look like a complete fucking douchebag?
> 
> My god.



I know right


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Sony announces Persona 5 for PS4...they win


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2013)

Why hasn't the conference begun yet?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

They're not dead because Microsoft has the money to keep them alive, and they hope enough people buy their games just because Rare had a good reputation in the past.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Is Titanfall a FPS MMO?


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

Bet money that Microsoft will fuck up in the first 5 minutes.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 10, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Is there ONE video game journalist who doesn't look like a complete fucking douchebag?
> 
> My god.



Sessler, when he shaves his hideous beard?


----------



## Fiona (Jun 10, 2013)

I swear if they just gloss over the DRM talk. 

The internets will rage.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 10, 2013)

I wonder how Respawn modified Source


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> A new challenger appears!


Damn straight. 



Linkdarkside said:


> sell Banjo Kazooie to Nintendo please.


Sell all the classic IPs to nintendo, please.



Jaime Reyes said:


> Sony and Nintendo already won




They didn't have to do a thing.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 10, 2013)

Good conversation going on  at Spike


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 10, 2013)

Infinity ward makes hits


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

What the hell is even that game?


----------



## Eisenheim (Jun 10, 2013)

Is it beginning now?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2013)

SUDA51/須田剛一‏@suda_51
XBOXoneイベント、いよいよ。


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

5 more minutes.


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> Will Microsoft focus only on games or will we have service talk?



We'll probably have a mix of both through Microsoft has said that it will be focused on gamers.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

5 minutes to go.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

Are we taking shots what are the rules again?


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

Lol @ that hand wave.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Where the hell is my giraffe?


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Less than 5 mintues 

Almost time for 15 Kinect Exclusives get excited people


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 10, 2013)

Lol should MS address all the BS ?

What kind of question is that ? Of course they have to say something. They can show all the shit they want, if MS doesn't clarify some of these atrocious features people will continue to bash the console.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Are we taking shots what are the rules again?



I mean it may kill me but it will be worth it


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

4 MINUTES 4 MINUTES 4 MINUTES GET UP DEM APPLES


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Are we taking shots what are the rules again?



I'll be joining in on that in the later conferences.

Bit too soon for me right now.


----------



## Pringles (Jun 10, 2013)

I have a feeling there's going to be a lot of Kinect games...


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 10, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> Where the hell is my giraffe?



eating doritos and drinking mountain dew.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

SE Final Fantasy Kinect


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2013)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Infinity ward makes hits





Unlosing Ranger said:


> Are we taking shots what are the rules again?



Man, we'll all die if we do that.


----------



## Darc (Jun 10, 2013)

MMA loooooooool


----------



## Son Goku (Jun 10, 2013)

Nuts and Bolts 2


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

2 Minutes


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 10, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> Where the hell is my giraffe?



at the guy's choice awards lol


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Are we taking shots what are the rules again?



One shot for every time "Cloud" is mentioned.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

WHERE THE GIRAFFES AT?


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

Bioshit infidicks


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Man, we'll all die if we do that.


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Pringles said:


> I have a feeling there's going to be a lot of Kinect games...



Considering that Kinect is now a part of the console that is a pretty good assumption to make.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2013)

Scorp A Derp said:


> 4 MINUTES 4 MINUTES 4 MINUTES GET UP DEM APPLES



Talking about Apple, their WWDC is today as well. 




But no one cares


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

Let's DOOOOOOOOOOOO THISSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Fiona (Jun 10, 2013)

> Infinity Ward makes hits


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

My Popcorn and Drinks are ready


----------



## Narutossss (Jun 10, 2013)

people posting too fucking fast.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 10, 2013)

LET'S DO IT!


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Narutossss said:


> people posting too fucking fast.


Keep up, their like 50 people here.


----------



## Soca (Jun 10, 2013)

I am down


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

Time for the crash and burn!


----------



## Furious George (Jun 10, 2013)

go away Geoff!


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

LET'S DO THIS!!!


----------



## Fiona (Jun 10, 2013)

They HAVE to address the controversy


----------



## Azeruth (Jun 10, 2013)

XBox One comes out in November? Didn't even notice that was revealed.


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Fiona said:


> > Infinity Ward makes hits



But it has made hits.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

LET'S GO ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2013)

Solaris said:


> One shot for every time "Cloud" is mentioned.





Fuck. There goes the liver.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Start it up already


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2013)

wait GT is hyping RARE game?


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Time for the crash and burn!



It's going to be glorious.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

Anyone with any Microsoft stock better sell the fuck out of it, it's about to start.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 10, 2013)

will xbox dissapoint?


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Fuck, it's already 12.30


----------



## Eisenheim (Jun 10, 2013)

Microsoft about to save gaming.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

Marcelle.B said:


> I am down



You will be 
I expect everyone to be drunk as hell once Microsoft is done.


----------



## Darc (Jun 10, 2013)

Audible Phonetics said:


> will xbox dissapoint?



I'll give you _*one*_ guess


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 10, 2013)

Let's get this shit underway!!!!


----------



## Fiona (Jun 10, 2013)

@ my tv 

STOP. TALKING. YOU. DOUCHEBAGS.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 10, 2013)

Fiona said:


> They HAVE to address the controversy



apparently they won't. Only at around gamescom.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Why are they talking about this social shit?


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

What if Sony shows the Last of Us at there presser.


----------



## Narutossss (Jun 10, 2013)

I muted Geoff.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 10, 2013)

I don't think Rare will show a new Killer Instinct game.

No sir, it would be another "killer" Kinect game!


----------



## Corran (Jun 10, 2013)

Already running late


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

Microsoft...

Always starting late. 

Are they re-rehearsing or something?


----------



## kaneflame (Jun 10, 2013)

slight delay...


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> What if Sony shows the Last of Us at there presser.



I'd be more surprised if they didn't.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 10, 2013)

microsoft already delaying


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

Slight delays, fuck it all!


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Audible Phonetics said:


> will xbox dissapoint?



Does gravity exist?


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

So it's delayed


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

SLIGHT DELAY.

THE GIRAFFE IS MAKING A RUN FOR IT.

RUN, GIRAFFE.

RUN FOR THE SAVANNAHS.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

kaneflame said:


> slight delay...



The giraffe is actually an assassin.


----------



## Fiona (Jun 10, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> apparently they won't. Only at around gamescom.



MS loses E3 then 


If they say nothing then they lose


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> You will be
> I expect everyone to be drunk as hell once Microsoft is done.



I need to drive.


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Renegade Knight said:


> Microsoft...
> 
> Always starting late.
> 
> Are they re-rehearsing or something?



Technically difficulties?


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Solarios what's with the Iguana in your sig?


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

Microsoft.  Please show us games and deliver us from Television and Netflix. In the name of the Father, The Son, and The Holy Spirit. Amen.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

30 seconds!

Get hyped!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

MS realized their conference is shit and want out.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 10, 2013)

30 seconds away!!


----------



## Corran (Jun 10, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> SLIGHT DELAY.
> 
> THE GIRAFFE IS MAKING A RUN FOR IT.
> 
> ...



I laughed way too much at this


----------



## Fiona (Jun 10, 2013)

OH GAWD HERE IT COMES


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2013)

Scorp A Derp said:


> LET'S GO ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)



Damn this link is better


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 10, 2013)

Real shit starts now!


----------



## Narutossss (Jun 10, 2013)

wow 100 people in this thread lol


----------



## Fiona (Jun 10, 2013)

HE TROLLED US


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

It's on now Bitches


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

TVTVTVTVTVTVTVTVTVTVTVTVTVTVTVTVTVTVTVTVTVTVTVTVTVTVTVTVTVTVTVTVTVTVTVTVTVTVTVTVTVTVTVTVTVTVTVTVTVTVTVTVTVTVTVTVTVTVTVTVTVTVTVTVTVTVTVTVTVTVTVTVTVTVTVTVTVTVTVTVTVTVTVTVTVTVTVTVTVTVTVTVTVSportTVTVTVTV


----------



## Darc (Jun 10, 2013)

this white guy is pissing me off


----------



## Corran (Jun 10, 2013)

DAMMIT GEOFF


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

IT'S STARTING.


----------



## Scud (Jun 10, 2013)

Oh boy here we go


----------



## Soca (Jun 10, 2013)

here we go


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

METAL GEAR METAL GEAR METAL GEAR


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> Solarios what's with the Iguana in your sig?



No clue, you'll have to ask Kazushi Hagiwara about that.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Koonami game, MGS?


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 10, 2013)

Konami on stage?

Looks like Phantom Pain.


----------



## Eisenheim (Jun 10, 2013)

It has begun!


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

Starting with Konami.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 10, 2013)

Entertain me Microsoft.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Metal Gear?


----------



## Zaru (Jun 10, 2013)

First dogs now horses

Console of the decade


----------



## Corran (Jun 10, 2013)

MGSV opener, damn Kojima, how heavy is that money hat?


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Well, this is a pretty good way to start off the conference.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

Snake with a ponytail
2013 ponytails are in


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 10, 2013)

MGS??????????


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

First non-exclusive


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

METAL GEAR SOLID HORSES CONFIRMED


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

NICE MOVIE, MICROSOFT.

I MEAN, NICE MOVE.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Solaris said:


> No clue, you'll have to ask Kazushi Hagiwara about that.



He would be too lazy to reply back 

Fast forwarding in MGS confirmed


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

That god tier fast forwarding?


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 10, 2013)

What the hell?


----------



## Azeruth (Jun 10, 2013)

Zaru said:


> First dogs now horses
> 
> Console of the decade



Fish too. Can't forget those fish.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 10, 2013)

but you can still see his legs when he's dangling off the horse.... right?


----------



## Pringles (Jun 10, 2013)

Metal gear on xbox?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Oh shit, the intensity of these horses killed the sound on this stream.


----------



## Darc (Jun 10, 2013)

what the fuck


----------



## Eisenheim (Jun 10, 2013)

real time weather


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 10, 2013)

Assassins Gear Solid


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

DAT HORSE STEALTH

THERE'S A SADDLE, BUT NO ONE IS RIDING

BETTER IGNORE IT


----------



## Fiona (Jun 10, 2013)

IGNORE THAT RANDOM RIDERLESS HORSE MAN 


CONTINUE PATROL DUTY


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 10, 2013)

Is there a way to turn off the chatbox on the gametrailers stream?


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

This fast forwarding looks so real


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

METAL GEAR RED REDEMPTION.


----------



## hadou (Jun 10, 2013)

What the fuck is Metal Gear doing on the Xbox?


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

BIG BOSS IS QUICK AN AGILE MOTHER FUCKER


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm loving the fast forwarding and music.


----------



## shinethedown (Jun 10, 2013)

Dat time passage


----------



## Fiona (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

HOLY SHIT! HAL AND GHOST RIDER CONFIRMED FOR MGS!


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Wait why did Snake put on his glasses?

Skull Face...great naming their Kojima


----------



## Zaru (Jun 10, 2013)

Lmao

Female sniper who can't talk
Inb4 best female character


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

Quiet...


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

This music is actually pretty good.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 10, 2013)

Eh, MGS hasn't really appealed to me for quite a while, this really isn't exciting.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

BLACK PEOPLE CONFIRMED.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 10, 2013)

I can't front.... this was an EXCELLENT way to start a conference.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Wait did Snake kill that kid?


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Fabulous start, Microsoft.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

PUNISHED SNAKE! GOD DAMN MY DICK IS FUCKING HARD AS SHIT


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 10, 2013)

Loving the music!


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 10, 2013)

Holy shit, it does look pretty damn good!


----------



## shinethedown (Jun 10, 2013)

That Sniper had some great camo


----------



## Scud (Jun 10, 2013)

I can't really complain about this. That was actually pretty good.


----------



## Soca (Jun 10, 2013)

that was pretty intense


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

WHY IS SOMETHING GOOD HAPPENING IN MICROSOFT'S CONFERENCE


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Ok I am still confused is there 2 MGS games or what?

KOJIMA


----------



## Vault (Jun 10, 2013)

MGS looks awesome.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

Oh Kojima and your Engrish.


----------



## Darc (Jun 10, 2013)

that shit was kinda hype lol


----------



## Furious George (Jun 10, 2013)

HAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

Kojima....you sonuvabitch.


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 10, 2013)

Lol engrish


----------



## Eisenheim (Jun 10, 2013)

Kojima-san


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 10, 2013)

Great start, I'll give 'em that!

Dat Kojima


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

That englizh ck


----------



## Enclave (Jun 10, 2013)

No mention of Xbox One exclusive, it's multi-plat.  Why open with a multi-plat title?


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 10, 2013)

few I thought they were gonna saY EXCLUSIVE!


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Now to see if Microsoft will keep up the quality of the conference or if it will shoot itself in the foot.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

Kojima: We can't mention this at the Sony conference right?


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 10, 2013)

Sasuke said:


> Is there a way to turn off the chatbox on the gametrailers stream?



just click on the Gdex thingy


----------



## geG (Jun 10, 2013)

I just got in what did I miss


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2013)

Money hate Third parties confirmed?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

METAR GEAR SARUAH

DID U RIKE IT


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

"Pffft...yeah"


----------



## Scud (Jun 10, 2013)

Bring Kojima back on. I'd rather listen to his broken english than this guy.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 10, 2013)

Lol at Kojimas awkward praise


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 10, 2013)

13 games on Xboxone only??


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 10, 2013)

> HORSE STEALTH

> SNIPER TITS

> OCELOT


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Wait who is this fucker?


----------



## Pringles (Jun 10, 2013)

PS4 MGS5 > Xbox Drone


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Geg said:


> I just got in what did I miss



Metal Gear Horses


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 10, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> Ok I am still confused is there 2 MGS games or what?
> 
> KOJIMA


Yes there are. The Phantom Pain and Ground Zero :3


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> WHY IS SOMETHING GOOD HAPPENING IN MICROSOFT'S CONFERENCE



there rumors were true they bought all of the game showings


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

360 slim.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 10, 2013)

ok, I don't know what the fuck just happen.....BUT HOLY SHIT THIS GAME IS FUCKING LEGENDARY, KOJIMA ALL OF MY MONEY, ALL OF IT!


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

Now we can finally confirmed that Miller is NOT Ocelot


----------



## cloud1465 (Jun 10, 2013)

New 360 yay


----------



## Fiona (Jun 10, 2013)

LMAO NEW XBOX 360


----------



## Azeruth (Jun 10, 2013)

Wait...why would I buy a new XBox 360 if the XBox One comes out in November?


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

YEAH

LET'S BUY A 360 AGAIN


----------



## Son Goku (Jun 10, 2013)

They already fucked up

a new 360


----------



## Furious George (Jun 10, 2013)

A peace offering....


----------



## Scud (Jun 10, 2013)

Another 360 redesign? Yawn.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> there rumors were true they bought all of the game showings



yeah, sadly....


----------



## Vault (Jun 10, 2013)

Yusuf  his face pisses me off.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> > HORSE STEALTH
> 
> > SNIPER TITS
> 
> > OCELOT



Also on PS4


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

'Yours to keep.......for one year"


----------



## cloud1465 (Jun 10, 2013)

ahahaha AC2 and Halo 3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

DAT DAMAGE CONTROL


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 10, 2013)

M$ COPYING SONG


----------



## Fiona (Jun 10, 2013)

Oh my god guys 

The choices.

Those A list titles


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Pringles said:


> PS4 MGS5 > Xbox Drone



The PS4 will have slightly better graphics.


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 10, 2013)

Xbox trying to get  on that ps plus level


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

Holy DD

Graphics-wise it looks stunning.

I started watching now the Xbox event.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 10, 2013)

Phantom Pain will be on ps3 as well, right?


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 10, 2013)

Hahahahaha


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 10, 2013)

LOL, so Microsoft would do Playstation Plus service, eh.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

New 360 titles 

World of Tanks


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Free 360 games...for paying for their service.

This is the same bait and switch shit Sony does, but at least with Sony they give you brand new games.


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Phantom Pain will be on ps3 as well, right?



It wasn't mentioned as an Xbox One exclusive so, yes.


----------



## geG (Jun 10, 2013)

XTREME TANKS


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 10, 2013)

Wait can you only keep those free games for a year?


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

LOL would have been better


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

Wow. they got World of Tanks? That's interesting.


----------



## cloud1465 (Jun 10, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Phantom Pain will be on ps3 as well, right?



yep notice no words of "exclusive"


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

Tanks.

Day one buy


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

Dem Dudebro tanks


----------



## Fiona (Jun 10, 2013)

Call of Duty: Tanks addition


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 10, 2013)

this game


----------



## Darc (Jun 10, 2013)

big ass tanks


----------



## Soca (Jun 10, 2013)

extreme tanks >


----------



## Eisenheim (Jun 10, 2013)

World of Tanks?


----------



## Scud (Jun 10, 2013)

Tanks are cool I guess


----------



## Furious George (Jun 10, 2013)

...........................


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

Blogbuster games


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

All that clapping from Microsoft employees


----------



## Vault (Jun 10, 2013)

Tank game? Pass


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Those were some nice tanks I suppose.


----------



## MegaultraHay (Jun 10, 2013)

We have ports now.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Dem blogbusters.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

BROCKBUSTA GAIMES


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 10, 2013)

Why the fuck are they talking about 360 titles?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 10, 2013)

Mmm that's a lot of tanks....


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 10, 2013)

Tanks, how very exciting.


----------



## Son Goku (Jun 10, 2013)

Microsoft took one game to fuck up.


----------



## hadou (Jun 10, 2013)

Who gives a fuck about 360 games? Talk about next gen.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

This thread is going to end in like a half an hour


----------



## lathia (Jun 10, 2013)

New Xbox360 design? I'm buying one!


----------



## Darc (Jun 10, 2013)

This guy talking is the kinda dude who doesn't care if his underwear has skid marks.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

Have none of you PLAYED World of Tanks before? It's a good game. If a not a little P2W.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 10, 2013)

I wanna punch this guy's accent in the face.


----------



## Corran (Jun 10, 2013)

So, as a free to play game can you play it on Xbox Live Silver?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Why the fuck are they talking about 360 titles?



How else would they fill up their 20 game lineup if not by showing cross-platform and 360 titles?


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 10, 2013)

Xbox can have World Of Tanks.

I don't care very much for it.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Wait it's for Free?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 10, 2013)

tanks make me hard


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

Is that lisp exclusive?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 10, 2013)

TANKS no thanks.


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

Well, Kiefer voice doesn't sound bad to me, it's pretty good actually.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

More than 15 minutes in and NOT a single Xbone exclusive


----------



## Enclave (Jun 10, 2013)

First exclusive, some tank game?


----------



## Scizor (Jun 10, 2013)

Worlds most strongest tanks eh?


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

hadou said:


> Who gives a fuck about 360 games? Talk about next gen.



Probably the people that won't be buying an Xbox One until a few months/years have passed.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 10, 2013)

these games look boring tbh.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Holy shit is that guy a serial killer.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 10, 2013)

misao said:


> Well, Kiefer voice doesn't sound bad to me, it's pretty good actually.



He is good, but not good enough to be Big Boss.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Well at least they covering the 360 faster than I thought.


----------



## Fiona (Jun 10, 2013)

why the fuck would you lead off your major conference with a non exclusive


----------



## Zaru (Jun 10, 2013)

PICKLED HERRING


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

What is this Pixar Dreamworks bullshit?


----------



## DeathScream (Jun 10, 2013)

007 the phantom pain

Snake.......... James Snake


----------



## MegaultraHay (Jun 10, 2013)

Another indie platformer.


----------



## Darc (Jun 10, 2013)

If we wants to make his bro disappear, GET A KNIFE N GO HARD


----------



## Scizor (Jun 10, 2013)

We like bikes and pickled herring


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2013)

Nintendo of America‏@NintendoAmerica29s 
Less than 24 hours until  Nintendo Direct @ E3 2013! #NintendDirectNA 

Oh Nintendo lol


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

Thread is filled with plebs who shit on WoT without ever playing it. Hilarious.


----------



## hadou (Jun 10, 2013)

This is me right now watching the Microsoft conference:


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Is this a 5th Cell game?


----------



## Furious George (Jun 10, 2013)

Not bad...


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Fiona said:


> why the fuck would you lead off your major conference with a non exclusive



They have nothing better to show and they wanted to have the strongest start possible.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 10, 2013)

What's with all the 360 stuff?


----------



## Soca (Jun 10, 2013)

yoo that lil kid got fucked up


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

Wow, they're pulling the "free game if you pay gold" that Sony? 

That's not so bad as well.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 10, 2013)

That indie game looks like Trine for children


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 10, 2013)

Darku Souls


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Dark Souls 2?


----------



## Vault (Jun 10, 2013)

A lot of 360 titles :sanji


----------



## Pringles (Jun 10, 2013)

still nothing about xbone


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

This stream seems to be a bit ahead of the Gametrailers one.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 10, 2013)

They just showed 3 X-box 360 games, One is port, One is multiplatform, and only one of them is exclusive?


----------



## Scud (Jun 10, 2013)

DEATH, an important part of any game.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

The gameplay looks more actiony


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

DARK SOULS 2

IS THIS BIZARRO E3?!


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2013)

Phil changed shirts lol


----------



## Furious George (Jun 10, 2013)

March 2014.... damn.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

Durk Sals             2


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Exculisve content?


----------



## Zaru (Jun 10, 2013)

Well finally time for actual damage control


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

The new IP seems a bit interesting.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

It's a Kinect game. Watch


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Ruse from Crytek


----------



## Scizor (Jun 10, 2013)

Incredible period


----------



## Fiona (Jun 10, 2013)

Ok gais now there are super duper cereal. 

Pay attention


----------



## Furious George (Jun 10, 2013)

Want dat GoW money.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Knight it is a Kinect game ck


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Ryse is looking decent.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 10, 2013)

Oh, I think this is a kinect game.


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> Ruse from Crytek



Oh, lost all interest in the game.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

Ryse: Son Of Rome?


----------



## geG (Jun 10, 2013)

dat one guy in the audience coughing


----------



## cloud1465 (Jun 10, 2013)

First game Kinect game yep totally on schedule


----------



## Scud (Jun 10, 2013)

Furious George said:


> Want dat GoW money.


This looks nothing like god of war


----------



## Zaru (Jun 10, 2013)

Awww sheeiiiiiiit

What is this Ryse thing


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

It was when it was announced originally...ck


----------



## Vault (Jun 10, 2013)

Romans have English accents cool. This isn't Hollywood man.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 10, 2013)

Tatumaru said:


> This looks nothing like god of war



The intro they were talking about Gods.... and Rome is like Greece.... shut up! M$ sucks!


----------



## Soca (Jun 10, 2013)

Geg said:


> dat one guy in the audience coughing



I thought I was the only one


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

god of xbone?


----------



## lathia (Jun 10, 2013)

CoD: Ancient Warfare?


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 10, 2013)

ok? 

Are we going to get some actual game play?


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Awww sheeiiiiiiit
> 
> What is this Ryse thing



Graphics engine tech demo in the form of a game.


----------



## Fiona (Jun 10, 2013)

I like this movie  

When do we get to the games?


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

Thought that flaming rock was going to be a QTE dodge


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

All on rails


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 10, 2013)

Saving private Ryan anyone?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

A third person action-adventure game in Rome? 

I'm interested.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2013)

Ryse gameplay looks like Saving private ryan D-day scene


----------



## Vault (Jun 10, 2013)

QTE? Yeah I'm out


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 10, 2013)

Saving Private Ryan: Roman Edition


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 10, 2013)

A QTE fest...?


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Well I guess it's no longer Kinect only


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 10, 2013)

Nope, its quick time events out the ass!


----------



## Zaru (Jun 10, 2013)

Quicktime event: The game


----------



## Scizor (Jun 10, 2013)

That's some serious 300 stuff


----------



## Darc (Jun 10, 2013)

this game looks sick


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Don't be, Death-kun.  It's more than likely going to be bad.


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

tank game?

meh...


----------



## Furious George (Jun 10, 2013)

Not interested.....


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Those Romans... stealing that shield thing from Spartans


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

That's a good looking movie


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

Dat 300 shield position.


----------



## Eisenheim (Jun 10, 2013)

Seems like a lot of QTE.....


----------



## DeathScream (Jun 10, 2013)

Overwatch said:


> Saving Private Ryan: Roman Edition



Damn you Khan, i was going to say that


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

QTE takedowns. Game can fuck right off.


----------



## cloud1465 (Jun 10, 2013)

Man any hope for this game has vanished


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Yeah, this gameplay looks like balls now.

QTE's out the ass.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

Dat Spartan kick


----------



## Scizor (Jun 10, 2013)

"We're gonna take out that tower with a QTE"


----------



## Corran (Jun 10, 2013)

Are they playing this live?


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

God of War: Roman Combat


----------



## kaneflame (Jun 10, 2013)

God of 300!


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

That feeling when QTEs will be more prevent in next-gen than there were in this generation.


----------



## Vault (Jun 10, 2013)

This shit looks really bland.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 10, 2013)

All those quicktime events sound really gamebreaking and annoying


----------



## geG (Jun 10, 2013)

Why do they even bother with the "guy standing on stage pretending to be playing the game" thing anymore


----------



## Enclave (Jun 10, 2013)

Oh look, boring ass QTE game.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 10, 2013)

What's with all the damn QTEs in this game....


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

Not a system seller


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

PRESS B TO PRESS X

THE ULTIMATE QTE


----------



## Eisenheim (Jun 10, 2013)

QTE is the future of gaming.


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

You guys should have lost interest when Crytek was mentioned as the developer.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

Literally just Gears of War copypasta
Walk five steps then suddenly EXPLOSIONS
WHOA CINEMATIC EXPERIENCE
Quick Time Events
Who the fuck wants this?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

This is like a much much much more shittier version of GOW meets dark souls meets heavy rain


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Victory


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 10, 2013)

Has he killed 1 enemy without QTE?


----------



## cloud1465 (Jun 10, 2013)

Wasn't one of the first things people asked for was no more tacked on QTEs


----------



## Enclave (Jun 10, 2013)

Utopia Realm said:


> What's with all the damn QTEs in this game....



Looks like combat is purely QTE based.  The game runs on rails.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

The entire gameplay is QTEs, what the hell.


----------



## Pringles (Jun 10, 2013)

GEARS OF WAR: ROME EDITION


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Eisenheim, gaming sure does have a bleak future.


----------



## Scud (Jun 10, 2013)

I don't know how they thought this was a good idea. And it was long to boot.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2013)

Meh, lets move on to the next game..


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

Renegade Knight said:


> Dat Spartan kick



indeed haha


----------



## Furious George (Jun 10, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Not a system seller



Not at all.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Called it, it's from Crytek


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 10, 2013)

Mmm, actually Ryse game does look good.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Has he killed 1 enemy without QTE?



To my count, no.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

Did he say Marius Titus?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 10, 2013)

RYSE 

Launch title


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 10, 2013)

all the QTE where was him just regular button mashing


----------



## Corran (Jun 10, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> The entire gameplay is QTEs, what the hell.



It used to be a Kinect only game, so its an improvement maybe?

But it still looks shit.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Killer Instinct from Rare.


----------



## geG (Jun 10, 2013)

Only Xbox One can do QTEs like _this_


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

ULLLLLLTRRRRRRAAAAAAA COOOOOMMMMMMBBBBBOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Azeruth (Jun 10, 2013)

Killer Instinct?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2013)

OMG!!!!!!!!!! FUCK THEM!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

Whoa. Killer Instinct


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

KILLER INSTINCT


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Killer Instinct!


----------



## Scizor (Jun 10, 2013)

QTE to initiate QTE


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 10, 2013)

rofl that fighting game


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2013)

Ow, now I know people are conflicted.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

KILLER INSTINCT



DASNKDAHFJA?FJDS?LFKASDFMSDOFNA?DSFASDFMASD


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 10, 2013)

Killer Instinct!


----------



## Fiona (Jun 10, 2013)

What. The. Fuck.


----------



## Vault (Jun 10, 2013)

Ohhhhhhhh snap KI


----------



## Furious George (Jun 10, 2013)

Damn.... its a shame I'm going to have to miss out on Killer Instinct.


----------



## DeathScream (Jun 10, 2013)

KIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIILLLLLLLLLLLLEEEEEER FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCKING IIIIJNSTINCT


COOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMBO FUCKIN BREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAKKKKKKKKKEEEEEEEEERR!


----------



## Enclave (Jun 10, 2013)

Killer Instinct, this was expected.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 10, 2013)

Killer Instinct?


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

giving in a gow vibe right away.


----------



## hadou (Jun 10, 2013)

Killer Instinct on the Xbox One? SOLD!!!!!!!!


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

KILLER INSTINCT, FUCK THIS SHIT


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 10, 2013)

Killer Instinct


----------



## Scizor (Jun 10, 2013)

KILLER INSTINCT!?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 10, 2013)

MOTHER FUCKING KILLER INSTINCT!!!!


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Wait is that all they are going to show? 

Wait Insominac new game is Xbone Exculisive......NO!!!


----------



## Furious George (Jun 10, 2013)

THEY STOLE INSOMNIAC!!!


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 10, 2013)

betrayalton?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

Insomniac exclusive?????


----------



## Fiona (Jun 10, 2013)

Not worth it. 

Great game. 

Not worth it.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 10, 2013)

Killer Instinct, something actually pleasant.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

Killer instinct don't care there are better fighting games now


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Ow, now I know people are conflicted.



Yeah, Microsoft is doing a few things right.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 10, 2013)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Microsoft bringing back a good game!!


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 10, 2013)

Yeah, still not buying a X-box One for Killer Instinct.

Mortal Kombat was always the better fighter franchise.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 10, 2013)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Suddenly, colors and hipsters.


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 10, 2013)

Lol they have insomniac and they do a shooter Haha


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

It's a young Kevin Bacon!!!


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

Is that Limp Bizkit?
IS THAT FUCKING LIMP BIZKIT?


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Kinect game?


----------



## Corran (Jun 10, 2013)

KI short reveal there >.>

And Ted Price, get out of here with that "Only possible on xbox one" crap, we know you were paid to say that


----------



## Scud (Jun 10, 2013)

PARCOUR IN MY SHOOTER FUCK YEAH


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

not very impressed to be honest, but i would play it.


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm reminded of L4D.


----------



## Darc (Jun 10, 2013)

wut the hell


----------



## Vault (Jun 10, 2013)

How the great have fallen Smh


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 10, 2013)

That game looked Gay!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

Good. We're lacking shooters.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2013)

Sad I'm going to miss on Killer Instinct.


----------



## Fiona (Jun 10, 2013)

Did i take acid by accident?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

Well, that was pretty cool actually.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

This better be their second sudio and not the main


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

bloody buffering


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 10, 2013)

Can't really form any opinion on Sunset overdrive, especially since there's no previous history on gameplay.


----------



## Scud (Jun 10, 2013)

More fucking cars. Even REAL cars


----------



## Keino-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

WTF was that game?


----------



## Fiona (Jun 10, 2013)

YAY CAR GAMES 

YYYYYYYYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY  


















I hate car games


----------



## Corran (Jun 10, 2013)

Vault said:


> How the great have fallen Smh



Their past couple games have kinda shown that path.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

SPOILER: If it's not Need for Speed, it's not worth playing. I'm sorry.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2013)

They have me on my balls with KI... FUCK THEM... I am not getting the X1 

and that moneyhat with INSOMNIAC lol


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

Killer Instinct, Ryse, Sunset Overdirve, and Forza 5.


----------



## shinethedown (Jun 10, 2013)

The big orange BOOM made me chuckle. Shame we saw no gameplay for it.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

It's weird to see them on Xbox One, wait why are they raising a car out on stage?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

This would all be well and good if McLaren wasn't absolute shit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

Oh look. There's a car on stage. ALL MY MONEY


----------



## hadou (Jun 10, 2013)

Somebody help me steal that car.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

THE GIRAFFE IS INSIDE THE CAR.

IT'S SPEEDING THE FUCK OUT OF THERE.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

That car looks so real, man.


----------



## Soca (Jun 10, 2013)

buy an xbone get a car


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2013)

dat sportscar


----------



## Fiona (Jun 10, 2013)

I call bullshit on those graphics


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

More Car Porn 

Driveclub will have more porn


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 10, 2013)

I still think Sony have nothing to be concerned about after what I seen from Microsoft just yet. 

Never mind, we still got Metal Gear Solid 5 even if we may miss out on Killer I game.


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

ULTRA COMBOOO

haha the voice reminds so much of that guy who makes those weird old spice comercials.

but yeah not the game that will make me buy and xbox one yet.


----------



## shinethedown (Jun 10, 2013)

Does the car come with the game? if so I will get it


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 10, 2013)

More car porn


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Limitless power of cloud processing. 

I WAS WAITING FOR THIS.


----------



## Scud (Jun 10, 2013)

I can taste the air already. It's pretty hot.


----------



## Pringles (Jun 10, 2013)

FORZA 5 !!!


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

This guy loves cars, doesn't he?


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

Real talk though, that car looks fucking sweet.


----------



## Ultimania (Jun 10, 2013)

Goddamn it, I would actually buy a Xbox One if it wasn't for all of this DRM bullshit. Ryse and Killer Instinct look incredible. Fuck you Microsoft, fuck you!


----------



## soulnova (Jun 10, 2013)

Marcelle.B said:


> buy an xbone get a car



isn't that right?


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 10, 2013)

FUCKING JESUS IT FROZE


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Do they need this long speech about a fucking car game?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

THEY SAID IT

THEY SAID INFINITE CLOUD POWER


----------



## Naruto (Jun 10, 2013)

LOL THE CLOUD COMPUTING


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

THE END OF AI
CLOUD PROCESSING


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 10, 2013)

driveatar? what?


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 10, 2013)

it's a racing game

shut the fuck up


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 10, 2013)

do you think he's really playing?


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2013)

Solaris said:


> Yeah, Microsoft is doing a few things right.



My brother on the insomniac game: "Looks boring".

We already knew forza was coming out. I'll take the car though. 

Killer Instinct.


----------



## Azeruth (Jun 10, 2013)

"They drive like people."

First car I see wipes out.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 10, 2013)

Really, Drivatar?


----------



## Scizor (Jun 10, 2013)

They don't drive like AI, they drive like people

..


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

Does that AI REALLY look like it's being played by humans? Not really. It looks like every fucking racing game AI ever.


----------



## Keino-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

The AI drives like people?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

Wait. Was he playing or not?


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2013)

Shit cloud 5 times already.


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

That's a pretty cool feature I suppose regarding the AI.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

I want to play Insominac new game but it's....on the XBONE


----------



## Scud (Jun 10, 2013)

Nope driveatar is playing lolol


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

FUCK IT, breaking open some beers.

LET'S DO THIS.


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

Daftvirgin i'm literally dying with your sig

priceless


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=naTi2pPbtjI[/YOUTUBE]

guys


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 10, 2013)

The car drives like people, first car blatantly crashes into someone


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

Ultimania said:


> Goddamn it, I would actually buy a Xbox One if it wasn't for all of this DRM bullshit. Ryse and Killer Instinct look incredible. Fuck you Microsoft, fuck you!



Don't give in Sony can do better anyway.


----------



## Windowgazer (Jun 10, 2013)

From Twitter: "Driveatar, The Last Fenderbender"


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

What if we combined Cloud processing and Blast processing?


----------



## Scizor (Jun 10, 2013)

When you're at work or at school your driveavatar races against the world

 What?


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 10, 2013)

That's actually a pretty cool idea with the "Drivatar". You log how real players play and have an AI mimic your racing style.


----------



## Corran (Jun 10, 2013)

Drivatar... the sequel to Avatar


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 10, 2013)

Solaris said:


> Limitless power of cloud processing.
> 
> I WAS WAITING FOR THIS.



I'm glad I decided not to participate in the E3 drinking game


----------



## Vault (Jun 10, 2013)

The cloud


----------



## hadou (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm crying on the inside about Killer Instinct. WHY GOD, WHY?!?!?!


----------



## Eisenheim (Jun 10, 2013)

>They drive like people, bumps other car.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

EA corrupted Insominac


----------



## Scud (Jun 10, 2013)

And we still have to sit through the trailer. God damn this is a waste of time.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 10, 2013)

Solaris said:


> Limitless power of cloud processing.
> 
> I WAS WAITING FOR THIS.



Take a drink!


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

I wonder what Woolie thinks of the new KI.


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

i'm wondering, what is jon stewart doin there?


----------



## Scizor (Jun 10, 2013)

This driveatar thing scares me, lol


----------



## Fiona (Jun 10, 2013)

Windowgazer said:


> From Twitter: "Driveatar, The Last Fenderbender"


----------



## Pringles (Jun 10, 2013)

Wait so they turn me into an AI? That's awesome. Great way to use the cloud i guess


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 10, 2013)

I don't even have to play the game....kinda defeats the purpose of gaming but w/e.


----------



## Shozan (Jun 10, 2013)

can we have more fighting games and fighting games, please? I can fucking read a book about ancient history and drive a fucking car!


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

What's next? 

Oh now this fucker


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

soulnova said:


> Take a drink!



I never said that I was going to participate in the game.  I've never had alcohol in my life and I don't ever foresee myself drinking it in the future.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Supporting Indie games, the Indie developers say fuck you to XBONE ck


----------



## Fiona (Jun 10, 2013)

And heres comes the bullshit


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

Play the drinking game you filthy casual. I want you to die like the rest of us.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

You'd be dead if you joined in, Preet.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Minecraft...


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 10, 2013)

how are they doing so far?


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 10, 2013)

This fucker used to work for Sony when they launched the PS3 by the way. He's one of the higher-up system designers and  it's a good bet he's part of the reason the X-bone is so fucked up.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 10, 2013)

He said kinect


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Minecraft on XBONE


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 10, 2013)

really now


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Minecraft, don't care.  I have the PC version and that's all that I care about.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

lol minecraft


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

when i heard shooter...

ugh i think i'll pass


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 10, 2013)

Really? You're going to show off how the X-box One can play Minecraft?


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2013)

wtf minecraft lol


----------



## Stringer (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Shit man, get me a list for that drinking game.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

LOOKADAT NEXT GEN GRAPHICS


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Quantum Break now


----------



## Ultimania (Jun 10, 2013)

Micecraft for Xbox One? Microsoft is desperate, aren't they?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

Time for Quantum Break?


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 10, 2013)

Minecraft on console, hah.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 10, 2013)

oh finally, Remedy


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

But I already have Minecraft on PC, why would I want an inferior version on Xbox One?


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Play the drinking game you filthy casual. I want you to die like the rest of us.



I refuse.  



Death-kun said:


> You'd be dead if you joined in, Preet.



Probably.


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

racing cars, not interested either..


----------



## Scud (Jun 10, 2013)

Wasn't this the game they showed that made no fucking sense?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

This stream seems to be like 30 seconds ahead of that GT stream.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 10, 2013)

Minecraft? sick, getting an X-bone


----------



## cloud1465 (Jun 10, 2013)

Here comes that Live Action


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

TV X Games... Defiance already did that ck


----------



## Fiona (Jun 10, 2013)

television


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

Heavy Rain: TV Series


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 10, 2013)

Quantum Break, combining a show with a game?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 10, 2013)

strongarm85 said:


> Really? You're going to show off how the X-box One can play Minecraft?



yes why would they want people to know one of the most popular games in the world will be on there system?


----------



## Corran (Jun 10, 2013)

So if you own Minecraft for 360, will you have to buy it again for XBone?


----------



## kaneflame (Jun 10, 2013)

This guy looks like he's playing the cloud drinking game.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 10, 2013)

Is Ryse is a pure kinect game?


----------



## Scizor (Jun 10, 2013)

Blurring the lines between gaming and television.. QTE..


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 10, 2013)

This isn't new! Most of the terrible CDI games were made like this!


----------



## Eisenheim (Jun 10, 2013)

Minecraft HD.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

Is this Dead Island?


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=naTi2pPbtjI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> guys


Oh I'm hurting inside. 


Scorp A Derp said:


> Play the drinking game you filthy casual. I want you to die like the rest of us.



Fuck no, I want to live. 

Also, Minecraft? Really?


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

So the return of FMV games?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

quantum break the game that has been made already


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

I've just lost all interest in Quantum Break.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

Who does that doctor chick remind me of?


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

Eisenheim said:


> Minecraft HD.



kill it with fire


----------



## Scizor (Jun 10, 2013)

Okay this _looks_ great


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

Heavy Rain/Infamous = Quantum Break


----------



## Jing (Jun 10, 2013)

Have they mentioned anything about DRM or any of that stuff at all yet? Missed  quite a bit, dealing with ant infestation right now


----------



## Fiona (Jun 10, 2013)

What in the hell am i watching right now?


----------



## Scud (Jun 10, 2013)

How was that gameplay?


----------



## Kishido (Jun 10, 2013)

Besides MGSV the rest is really boring


----------



## Furious George (Jun 10, 2013)

Interesting...


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

So where's the GAMEPLAY?


----------



## cloud1465 (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm more confused than before


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Acclaimed? 

Swery?

lol no


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

Oh fuck off SWERY


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Jing said:


> Have they mentioned anything about DRM or any of that stuff at all yet? Missed  quite a bit, dealing with ant infestation right now



Nope and I believe that they might just not mention any of that information at this conference.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Kinect game...made by Suda?


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2013)

Kinect game!!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 10, 2013)

I wonder what the finished product will look like for D4?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

FUCK, IT WAS JUST A CUTSCENE. God damn it, Remedy, I wanted more.


----------



## Fiona (Jun 10, 2013)

I love how so far they are throwing games at us and have yet to address any of the things we have questions about


----------



## Scizor (Jun 10, 2013)

Is my definition of gameplay messed up or what?


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 10, 2013)

Gameplay hahahaha.


----------



## Jin-E (Jun 10, 2013)

D4?....creative title


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

qb is actually quite interesting


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 10, 2013)

that guys boots


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

so xbone is magic,space science, and dogs


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Oh wait Swery ck

Black Tusk Studios game?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

That guy in Quantum Break looked like Tom Hanks.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2013)

So besides Killer Instinct I think I'll live.


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Fuck this Kinect game.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2013)

tablet game!!


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Kinect God game...ck


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

SPARK SHOW ME RIVERS


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

Kinectttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2013)

KI still on my damn vein!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fiona (Jun 10, 2013)

OMG FUCK YOU AND YOUR GOD DAMN SMART GLASS


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

This is as stupid as that weird PS4 clay penis thing.

Move on to a real game.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 10, 2013)

This together with driveatars is truly scary, lol


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

Only good games shown was Killer Instinct


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

What is this I don't even ck


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 10, 2013)

Spark, Kinetic and Smart Glass. 

For those who are very creative, it looks like a pretty cool idea.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

Is this Spore 2.0?


----------



## hadou (Jun 10, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> So besides Killer Instinct I think I'll live.



I don't think I can live without it. I'm too weak


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Spark, show me the next goddamned game.


----------



## cloud1465 (Jun 10, 2013)

So M$ made their own Little Big Planet?


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2013)

Oh Kinnect game. Another shot motherfuckers.


----------



## Jing (Jun 10, 2013)

ANd now the National Weather Service EBS interupted to say theres a tornado watch. Ok...


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 10, 2013)

I don't believe this is a live demo.  :/


----------



## Pringles (Jun 10, 2013)

Kinect game?


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

Fiona said:


> I love how so far they are throwing games at us and have yet to address any of the things we have questions about



agreed

no actual info on the console yet.

they want to keep us in our seats before reviling something dreadfull, that will most likely drive us away.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

You can have Pet Rocks in this game...ck


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

Wow. A pet rock.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 10, 2013)

This thing looks pretty cool.


----------



## Soca (Jun 10, 2013)

let's rock and roll guys


----------



## Furious George (Jun 10, 2013)

*Not sure if interested*


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

XBONE ONE ROCKS FIGHT FOR YOU


----------



## kaneflame (Jun 10, 2013)

They sound so... unnatural.


----------



## shinethedown (Jun 10, 2013)

Jumping rocks, well I'm sold.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

So it's a just a UCC type of game?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Ok, this is picking up a bit.


----------



## Vault (Jun 10, 2013)

This is terrible man. Smh


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jun 10, 2013)

A fucking pet rock...


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

Rockman digivolves into Metalrockman


----------



## Fiona (Jun 10, 2013)

This. Is. So. Cheezy.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 10, 2013)

rock mech was fucking legit


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

ROCK MECH

HURR


----------



## Scizor (Jun 10, 2013)

Even flying goblins guys, even flying goblins


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm bored as hell


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

Project Spark actually looks fun.


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 10, 2013)

this presentation is making me cringe


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 10, 2013)

That unnatural enthusiasm.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 10, 2013)

rock mech, huh


----------



## Vault (Jun 10, 2013)

Rock man becomes...Rock mech. 

ck


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2013)

hadou said:


> I don't think I can live without it. I'm too weak



Are you really going to make me save your ass the way Snake had to save Miller?


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

This is somewhat cool with creating stuff like this, but those guys are so bad as acting interested :rofl


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 10, 2013)

They just shat all over mine craft

at least they using nice music


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

ROCK MECH.

ROCK SURFING

EVEN ROCK ROCKS


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2013)

ROCKMECH!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

Pffft bring in Sony already


----------



## Furious George (Jun 10, 2013)

This would be so much more awesome if these poo-flaps weren't talking.... eh, this could be cool though.


----------



## shinethedown (Jun 10, 2013)

Your Rock Man is evolving.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 10, 2013)

That song.....


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 10, 2013)

Little Big planet rip off


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

3 seconds on d4? what

probably the most interesting thing they had


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 10, 2013)

Project Spark

ITT: People who have talent come on down.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Ok so who's developing this?


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 10, 2013)

Ohh, so special...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

LITTLE BIG PLANET OF DRM.


----------



## hadou (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm bored. So far the best thing about the conference was Killer Instinct and the songs.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 10, 2013)

Want dat LBP money.


----------



## Pringles (Jun 10, 2013)

LBP  Kinect edition


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Smartglass on Xbox Live...ck


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 10, 2013)

Enclave said:


> No mention of Xbox One exclusive, it's multi-plat.  Why open with a multi-plat title?



This thread is moving crazy fast, but I wanna point to this.  Cuz who will NOT give Kojima a chance?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Even flying goblins guys, even flying goblins



It's Kameo 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

DEEPER SMARTGLASS.


----------



## Fiona (Jun 10, 2013)

If they say smartglass one more time im gonna saw my own arm off


----------



## Scud (Jun 10, 2013)

Oh look, more smartglass bullshit.


----------



## hadou (Jun 10, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Are you really going to make me save your ass the way Snake had to save Miller?



You're going to have to. You're my only hope


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

That girl looks so bored


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

TAZMOOO IS CUMMING


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

So they're throwing in a free tablet?


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

Rock Mech will be a meme


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Stat comparisons...leaderboards...

Great.

NOW SHOW ME SOME MORE FUCKING GAMES.


----------



## Mako (Jun 10, 2013)

What. A game DVR? Did I hear that right?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2013)

You guys should be worried about Sony... M$ money hat machine is in full force.. Like it or not


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 10, 2013)

This Smartglass thing seems so pointless...


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 10, 2013)

rofl this is the same exact video they showed before


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Oh god, twisting the knife with Killer Instinct again.


----------



## Ultimania (Jun 10, 2013)

So damn boring...I can't even take Microsoft seriously anymore.


----------



## Azeruth (Jun 10, 2013)

Killer Instinct battle!


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

Of course they bring in a fucking black guy to play fighting game.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Smartglass and Infinite Cloud power

KI demo...ck


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2013)

KI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scizor (Jun 10, 2013)

Killer instinct battle!


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 10, 2013)

This shit is a snooze fest. I don't give a darn about smart glass 

KI!!! :amazed


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

Killer Instinct


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

I really want to play Killer Instinct.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

I bet they won't actually fight


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Oh jesus christ.

The fucking grim dark innuendo going on right now.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 10, 2013)

Mad Catz Control Stick


----------



## Furious George (Jun 10, 2013)

They sound like they have souls.... that's a first.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

RAPE JOKE.


----------



## Tazmo (Jun 10, 2013)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

